# Let's get this thing going



## Nomad

I'm starting my diet tomorrow Monday November 29. I am shooting for 60 pounds, but I'll be happy for every one I lose. Who wants to do the first 15 pounds with me? How often should we check in with our results? I'm feeling positive and hope to do well.

Nomad


----------



## jamala

I am with you, I am re-starting in the morning. I have 40lbs to lose, lets check in every Sunday night.


----------



## SageLady

Me too, I need to lose about 50 pounds. Let's get started!!


----------



## cc-rider

Me, too. I really need to lose my last 15....for good. Keeps coming back. 
Any hints? I never did anything different except watch my calories better. I know I need to stay away from carbs, too...my downfall. 

OK. I will exercise daily, not eat junk food in the evening, and drink more water starting today....


----------



## cc-rider

Problems that I have with dieting...
I don't eat enough protein because I don't cook a lot of meat. I hardly ever have meat as an entree...it's usually in a soup or cassarole.
I don't like a lot of the "diet" foods....salads, carrots, broccali, cauliflower, etc.
I tend to cook and eat a lot of "comfort foods". Potatoes, starches, homemade breads, etc.
For breakfast, I always have oatmeal with brown sugar and milk. So that's OK.
Lunch today is leftover rice pudding, a couple leftover ribs from someone else's carryout from last week, 1/4 cup of yogurt (last of the container or it would have been more) with a banana and 1/2 cup of organic blackberries. 
Supper...no clue. I usually don't have much time to cook until well after dark, so that puts me eating at 9:00 at night. Not good.
Suggestions? Maybe I'll make a big pot of soup and that will serve as lunches for the next few days.


----------



## Nomad

Sunday night to check in sounds good. There should be good results over a weeks time. Good Luck to everyone. Stay strong and if you need encouragement just yell.

Nomad


----------



## Yldrosie

Can I join too? I have around 40lbs hanging in unattractive places. Been walking, but not as much as I should. Age is creeping up. Or, um, galloping up. LOL


----------



## Nomad

Yldrosie said:


> Can I join too? I have around 40lbs hanging in unattractive places. Been walking, but not as much as I should. Age is creeping up. Or, um, galloping up. LOL


Hop aboard. The more, the merrier. Everyone is welcome to join in and lose some poundage. Having other folks doing it at the same time provides motivation for me. I hope it works like that for everyone else.

Nomad


----------



## Marie04

I'd like to join! Have been carrying around this extra weight for too long. I started an exercise program two weeks ago..treadmill and some light weights.. have been doing good so far but some days are really a challenge to eat right and exercise! Would like to lose 50-60 lbs :-(


----------



## Nomad

Marie04 said:


> I'd like to join! Have been carrying around this extra weight for too long. I started an exercise program two weeks ago..treadmill and some light weights.. have been doing good so far but some days are really a challenge to eat right and exercise! Would like to lose 50-60 lbs :-(


Yay!! Another person to add to the getting skinny train. Ok, maybe I won't be skinny when I'm done, but I'll feel better and my Sunday go to meetin' clothes will fit me again.

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

Hello everyone!
I've never done this before online, so let me make sure I have this right. I just need to report in on Sunday and let you know my progress (or lack thereof)? I weigh daily and I can tell already....my train is going the wrong way!!!


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Hello everyone!
> I've never done this before online, so let me make sure I have this right. I just need to report in on Sunday and let you know my progress (or lack thereof)? I weigh daily and I can tell already....my train is going the wrong way!!!


You have the engine on the wrong end. Daily weighing isn't really very accurate. It can also destroy your motivation when it goes up instead of down. If you eat some salt in your food, you will retain water and that would look like a gain though it really isn't. It's much better to do it every few days to get a better picture of your loss. Can't wait for Sunday to see how everyone did. I'm pretty sure I've lost at least 10 pounds already. Oh wait, there it is behind me. :ashamed:

Nomad


----------



## Jenni979

Me too, Me too!!!

I am trying to lose 80 lbs... I gave birth in mid-July and have not lost a pound since... 

I will not be really starting until Wednesday... I wont be able to get to the grocery before then... I think I am going to try Atkins (again).


----------



## Nomad

Jenni979 said:


> Me too, Me too!!!
> 
> I am trying to lose 80 lbs... I gave birth in mid-July and have not lost a pound since...
> 
> I will not be really starting until Wednesday... I wont be able to get to the grocery before then... I think I am going to try Atkins (again).


I started to do the Atkins once. After a few days...and I'm sorry for being indelicate...I couldn't poop. So I find that a more high fiber diet works good for me. Glad to you decided to join the group. We may have to add another car on this train if more people join. But that's great, we'll all travel down the getting skinny tracks together.

Nomad


----------



## ErinP

Atkins IS high fiber if you're actually getting as many veggies as you're supposed to.


----------



## cc-rider

So appropriate. I want to lose the caboose, though! <grin>

I've revised my goals. I want to get down to my "high school" days again -- that's 40 pounds to lose. I'll be happy with 15. Ecstatic with 40. 

I made some good soup last night. Cabbage, green beans, carrots, celery, a bit of hamburger...and used V8 juice as the base. Pretty darned good. Eating it for lunch. Had oatmeal and a small handful of pecans for breakfast, so I think I'm "on track" today. My problem is when I get home from work, I'm in the "dining car" all evening!


----------



## Marie04

In October I cut out all sugar and flour products for 2 weeks and I lost 10 lbs very quickly. Then Halloween came and I fell off the train, slowly those pounds are coming back. I think sugar is the main culprit for me.. sooo hard to give up tho!


----------



## Yldrosie

Two years ago, I got with the program, and went down to 155 for the first time in years. When I was younger, I always stayed between 128-135, and at 5'3", I never was skinny. 

Then, a year ago Sept. 15, I quit smoking. I ate myself up to 180, and stayed that way for about 6 months. Thru spits and spurts I've got myself back down to 170, that is still WAY to much for my now down to 5'2" self. 

I try to walk my dogs every day or so, but the weather has been awful. So this may help me keep going towards my goal of being below 150. Okay, I'm ready for austerity!


----------



## cc-rider

Why don't you tell one change that you are going to make, starting today? Maybe that will give us incentive/ideas.

I'll go first. I just got a TV over the weekend so I can watch DVDs now (no cable, too expensive!). I'm going to make a rule that I can't be watching TV unless I'm moving. I have an eliptical machine, an ab machine, or I can do floor exercises.... but no TV unless I'm DOING something. 

Next.....


----------



## Nomad

ErinP said:


> Atkins IS high fiber if you're actually getting as many veggies as you're supposed to.


Perhaps I am confused then. The one I was on I ate almost nothing but meat. It was fun for a few days but then meat wasn't so tasty any longer. Is that not the Atkins Diet?

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

Marie04 said:


> In October I cut out all sugar and flour products for 2 weeks and I lost 10 lbs very quickly. Then Halloween came and I fell off the train, slowly those pounds are coming back. I think sugar is the main culprit for me.. sooo hard to give up tho!


I really have to watch the sugar, because it slows my metabolism way down. I sure don't need that.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Why don't you tell one change that you are going to make, starting today? Maybe that will give us incentive/ideas.
> 
> I'll go first. I just got a TV over the weekend so I can watch DVDs now (no cable, too expensive!). I'm going to make a rule that I can't be watching TV unless I'm moving. I have an eliptical machine, an ab machine, or I can do floor exercises.... but no TV unless I'm DOING something.
> 
> Next.....


I used to lay down and read every afternoon and eat Jolly Ranchers. With the diet drink I'm using I'm not tired enough to lay down during the day and if I do there won't be any candy eating.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

I weighed 145 pounds when I graduated from High School. At 5'-10" that's pretty skinny. To get down to that I'd need to use a chainsaw.

Nomad


----------



## Jenni979

cc-rider said:


> Why don't you tell one change that you are going to make, starting today? Maybe that will give us incentive/ideas.
> 
> Next.....


I'm giving up soda, sweet tea, etc... I almost never drink water and I am going to vow to get my 8 glasses in, no matter what.


----------



## ErinP

Nomad said:


> Perhaps I am confused then. The one I was on I ate almost nothing but meat. It was fun for a few days but then meat wasn't so tasty any longer. Is that not the Atkins Diet?
> 
> Nomad


No. 
Did you actually have an Atkins book when you "did Atkins?"
Even in Induction, you're supposed to be eating a LOT of high fiber veggies...


----------



## Nomad

ErinP said:


> No.
> Did you actually have an Atkins book when you "did Atkins?"
> Even in Induction, you're supposed to be eating a LOT of high fiber veggies...


It was about 7 or 8 years ago, so I can't remember what I did. I do remember eating pounds of meat.

Nomad


----------



## ErinP

You don't remember if you were guided by a book or not? 
Seven or 8 years ago was the low carb craze, but a lot of people weren't "doing Atkins." They were just eating a lot of meat.


----------



## Nomad

ErinP said:


> You don't remember if you were guided by a book or not?


I'm a worn out 63 and have been through way too much the last few years. I really don't remember insignificant details like that. I can remember the dates of losing my last job, my house being sold at sheriff's sale, our bankruptcy, my heart surgery, the date I was diagnosed with prostate cancer and the day we moved here. But about a book, nope.

Nomad


----------



## Marie04

Now that's what I call courage, Nomad.. (you are my dh's age, I'm a bit younger) You've been through a lot. All the more reason we gotta take care of ourselves.. as I keep telling my hubby.


----------



## ErinP

> I really don't remember insignificant details like that.


lol 
In that case, I'm going to take a guess that you were not doing Atkins. 
Just low-carbing.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

OK, checking in on Sunday. I work every weekend, so I won't post until after midnight, but I will try to remember to check in with my progress.

I do not have TV at home and rarely get to watch it anyplace, but I recently caught a half hour of "Man vs Food". The volume of food he consumes is staggering! It reminded me of myself at my favorite asain buffet, a realization that I'm not proud of! 

Soo, I'm all about portion control right now. I'm going to watch calories, and fat, but especially my portions. I do not *need* double portions of *anything*! If I feel as though I'm not feeling satisfied, I will eat more steamed broccoli or have a glass of water. 

I made a goody bag of 100 calorie snacks (stuff that I put in little sandwich bags like crackers, nuts), nonfat yogurt, fruit, applesause, etc., so I can have 2 snacks per day, as well as 3 meals at around 400 calories.

I got a gift card for my Bday and I think I might get myself a book on calorie counting.

Best of luck to us all, regardless of how we do it, let's just do it! We deserve to be healthy homesteaders!


----------



## cc-rider

I know we don't weigh in until Sunday, but I weigh myself every day. I know it flucuates, but I figure it this way... if it goes up, I'll be REALLY careful the next day, but I also know it can just be water gain, etc, and I don't get stressed. If it goes DOWN...it gives me more incentive to keep it up and be better at not cheating because I'm making progress. Win-win.

Hey...I turned down Dietsch's crunchy ice cream bars today for a birthday party!! Woohoo. Of course, I had a bunch of other stuff, but tried to be good. Just a taste of each thing. And scraped all the frosting off my little piece of cake. 

It'll be soup tonight for supper, and no snacks before bedtime. At least, that's the plan!


----------



## Nomad

I've been doing pretty well. Today will be tough though. I have about three gallons of chili going on the stove since 9 o'clock this morning. I usually have three large bowls, but I'll limit myself to only one. That won't be easy. I think I'll go for some broccoli on the side. I like it a lot. 

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

HilltopDaisy said:


> I do not have TV at home and rarely get to watch it anyplace, but I recently caught a half hour of "Man vs Food". The volume of food he consumes is staggering! It reminded me of myself at my favorite asain buffet, a realization that I'm not proud of!
> 
> I made a goody bag of 100 calorie snacks (stuff that I put in little sandwich bags like crackers, nuts), nonfat yogurt, fruit, applesause, etc., so I can have 2 snacks per day, as well as 3 meals at around 400 calories.



That guy is a glutton. But those places that serve such huge portions aren't doing anyone any favors. People want to get their moneys worth, so they are thrilled when they get a hamburger the size of their head. I'd rather have a normal sized meal and pay a reasonable price. I haven't been to a buffet for quite a while. They usually have to rope me like a steer to get me to stop eating, so I won't go to one of them any longer.

I like the idea of a snack bag. I have a bowl of carrot sticks that I can grab if I get the munchies. I used to just grab a cookie out of the jar as I walked by, but I realized that I was getting extra calories I didn't need and I wasn't all that excited about the cookies anyway. I guess it comes down to I have to think before I eat. It seems to work.

Nomad


----------



## NickieL

I am late to the show here.

Can I still jump in? I'd like to lose 50.


----------



## Nomad

NickieL said:


> I am late to the show here.
> 
> Can I still jump in? I'd like to lose 50.


No, I'm sorry you missed the deadline and have to stay fat. :hysterical: Just kidding, this is not something you have to join or do anything. It's more a thread of a few of us giving each other moral support and once a week seeing how we're doing. Since you came in late I wouldn't expect you to lose more than maybe 10 pounds by Sunday. Ok, kidding again. Glad to have you aboard.

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

Sunday isn't looking too promising for me. Usually I'm good by Friday morning...weekends are my bad times....but I'm not doing too hot.  And tonight is the pizza buffet night. It's a tradition! But I'll be careful.

I like the snack bag idea, too. They sell little snack-bag-sized ziploc bags. I'll bet you could prepackage a whole bunch of things....chips, pretzels, carrots, grapes, crackers, candy, etc....into 100 calorie (or reasonable) portions, and just grab a bag when you need something. The trick would be to grab just ONE bag. I did well last night in that when I got out the bag of cheesepuffs (another of my downfalls), I actually counted out 100 calories-worth and only ate those. And shared with the dog. 

And marched in place for an entire episode of Gilmore Girls on my DVD player. :walk:


----------



## cc-rider

Oh, and ditto on the cookie thing. I've decided to *allow* myself to throw something away or not eat it all if it doesn't taste really, really good. I used to take something (a treat at work, for instance) and eat the whole thing, even if it didn't taste that good. Now, if it isn't "worth the calories", I am not going to feel guilty about throwing it out.


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Sunday isn't looking too promising for me. Usually I'm good by Friday morning...weekends are my bad times....but I'm not doing too hot.  And tonight is the pizza buffet night. It's a tradition! But I'll be careful.
> 
> I like the snack bag idea, too. They sell little snack-bag-sized ziploc bags. I'll bet you could prepackage a whole bunch of things....chips, pretzels, carrots, grapes, crackers, candy, etc....into 100 calorie (or reasonable) portions, and just grab a bag when you need something. The trick would be to grab just ONE bag. I did well last night in that when I got out the bag of cheesepuffs (another of my downfalls), I actually counted out 100 calories-worth and only ate those. And shared with the dog.
> 
> And marched in place for an entire episode of Gilmore Girls on my DVD player. :walk:



Good for you for only taking 100 calories worth. I only eat 55 calories of JuJubes each night. That is 26 pieces. Now that is hard. And getting exercise revs up your metabolism which also helps.

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

I'm going to have to look up a jujube. It's only 2 calories each??? I could eat a LOT of those!


----------



## jamala

Got a Christmas party tonight with tons of food. I have to take 2 dishes so I am taking a veggie platter(so I know there will be something I can eat) and an angel food cake with fresh berries on it. I also plan to walk before I leave and then after I get back.


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> I'm going to have to look up a jujube. It's only 2 calories each??? I could eat a LOT of those!


No!!! You leave them for me. I am better than I used to be. I had bought them in case lots at one point. I have never known anyone that likes them but me. I know a lot of people buy them but nobody I have ever known personally.


Nomad


----------



## Nomad

jamala said:


> Got a Christmas party tonight with tons of food. I have to take 2 dishes so I am taking a veggie platter(so I know there will be something I can eat) and an angel food cake with fresh berries on it. I also plan to walk before I leave and then after I get back.


Good thinking. Plus portion control and watching what you eat will keep you on track.

Nomad


----------



## jamala

Well, I did do ok last night at the party but today I fell off the wagon. I have not felt well all day and have been out of the house most of the day. I ended up eating fast food, although I didn't eat fries(1 small victory for me). Now I feel really yucky, and depressed that I ruined a good week for hard work. Got to start again in the morning and hope the scale shows some good tomorrow night.


----------



## cc-rider

I did the chinese buffet thing today, but that was my only meal of the day, and I was careful. I'm having popcorn and diet orange pop tonight....movie night. LOL

And I found jujubes!!!! No wonder they are only 2 calories....they are tiny!! They should be negative calories....by the time you chew and chew and chew and then they stick to your teeth....


----------



## vicki in NW OH

cc-rider said:


> Hey...I turned down Dietsch's crunchy ice cream bars today for a birthday party!! Woohoo. Of course, I had a bunch of other stuff, but tried to be good. Just a taste of each thing. And scraped all the frosting off my little piece of cake.


Turning down anything from Dietsch's takes an extreme act of the will. Way to go!


----------



## vicki in NW OH

Well, I'm going to join you guys. I'm not sure how much I need to lose, I don't have a scale, but I want to try to get down to a 12/14, which is a good size for me 'cause I'm a tall, big girl anyway. After I was diagnosed with celiac disease and quit eating foods with gluten, I healed and started absorbing nutrients properly, only I absorbed too much! Gluten-free foods have more calories than their wheat-based counterparts also. 

I need to exercise more or, rather, find time to exercise more. I'm limited in the exercise I can do also. I have permanent lifting restrictions and limited in the amount of time I can stand. I have "Walk Away the Pounds" videos and can do them somewhat. Losing weight would definitely help with my pelvic issues, though. 

I started eliminating salt from my food. I suspect I'm addicted to it and do not eat as much food if I don't salt it. 

I love soup and am going to try to make more vegetable-based soups to keep handy. Salads, raw veggies with hummus, fruit, fish, etc.


----------



## Nomad

jamala said:


> Well, I did do ok last night at the party but today I fell off the wagon. I have not felt well all day and have been out of the house most of the day. I ended up eating fast food, although I didn't eat fries(1 small victory for me). Now I feel really yucky, and depressed that I ruined a good week for hard work. Got to start again in the morning and hope the scale shows some good tomorrow night.


Don't beat yourself up about it. It happens. Not eating fries was a big victory. You didn't ruin anything. It takes 3500 calories to gain a pound. You may have eaten more calories than your body needed, but not enough to ruin the week or even the day. Just put it behind you and move forward.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> I did the chinese buffet thing today, but that was my only meal of the day, and I was careful. I'm having popcorn and diet orange pop tonight....movie night. LOL
> 
> And I found jujubes!!!! No wonder they are only 2 calories....they are tiny!! They should be negative calories....by the time you chew and chew and chew and then they stick to your teeth....



I had popcorn two evenings this week. I looked at a chart last night to see if that was OK. I was shocked by how many calories there are in oil popped corn. Air popped is fine. I won't be having any more corn in the evening. I've been eating JuJubes for 50 years, it is an art. They don't stick if you know how to eat them. It just takes practice. You must have gotten some fresh ones. They get hard as a rock over time, but at least teeth sticking isn't a problem then.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

vicki in NW OH said:


> Well, I'm going to join you guys. I'm not sure how much I need to lose, I don't have a scale, but I want to try to get down to a 12/14, which is a good size for me 'cause I'm a tall, big girl anyway. After I was diagnosed with celiac disease and quit eating foods with gluten, I healed and started absorbing nutrients properly, only I absorbed too much! Gluten-free foods have more calories than their wheat-based counterparts also.
> 
> I need to exercise more or, rather, find time to exercise more. I'm limited in the exercise I can do also. I have permanent lifting restrictions and limited in the amount of time I can stand. I have "Walk Away the Pounds" videos and can do them somewhat. Losing weight would definitely help with my pelvic issues, though.
> 
> I started eliminating salt from my food. I suspect I'm addicted to it and do not eat as much food if I don't salt it.
> 
> I love soup and am going to try to make more vegetable-based soups to keep handy. Salads, raw veggies with hummus, fruit, fish, etc.



Salt is a good thing to eliminate as much as possible. I don't think people realize how much water the body will hold because of salt intake. It sounds like the foods you plan to eat will get you where you want to go. The train is filling up, but there's always room for another person. We just need to drop that excess baggage car.

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

Welcome Vicki!!!

A few years ago, a lady came into our office and showed us "chair aerobics". Wow...didn't realize you could work up a sweat and still be sitting down! I can't remember any of the exercises, but I'll bet a google search would show something.

Dietschs rocks!!! Especially the crunchy coated ice cream bars. 

The jujubes I bought are tiny, pellet-looking things and rock hard. Must be the good ones, huh? 

Ok....what time do I need to weigh in? And do I just report back the net gain or loss?? I should have written down what I started at....drats.


----------



## jamala

Ok I weighed--- 1lb down!!!, not major but every little bit helps. At first it was 7lbs down but then I realized the scale was sitting on a rock that my 4 year old must have transfered into the house After clearing the rock it showed a 1lb loss.


----------



## Marie04

3 lbs down, although I weighed myself yesterday morning and I was 8 lbs down! I've actually been coming at this 'weight' thing from a few different angles.. Starting food-based mega-vitamins back in August, reading about detoxing (book called "Detox" by Bruce Fife), adding a little apple cider vinegar to my ice water that I carry around, and treadmill (yay, 4 times this week!) and light weights. Going slowly. I have been run down for seven years and finally decided that I'm not going to accept this as a way of life anymore.

Someone told me that it takes 6 weeks for something to become a habit. Two more weeks and perhaps the treadmill will be part of my normal day.  I think I'm over the worst as far as pain and soreness.. it was tough going at first, but with the nutritional help it seems I have something to build on.. ?? that's my thought about it.


----------



## cc-rider

Woohoo, Marie04 and Jamala!!!! Congrats.
I'm officially down 1 pound. Wish it was more....but if I keep it up, that's 52 pounds a year, huh? LOL

As we speak, I'm hardboiling some eggs so I can make a big salad to take for my lunch tomorrow. I've also been reading some literature my health insurance company sent on the best foods for preventing various types of cancer, so my goal is to add a few of those to my everyday diet. Easy, readily available stuff...I just need to DO it. The two I can do right now are berries (I have a lot of frozen blackberries from this summer), and flaxseed. Somewhere, I saw posted a flaxseed meal muffin that looked good...and I can use all the fiber I can get! LOL I LOVE yogurt on top of partially thawed, sweetened blackberries and sliced banana. YUM.


----------



## Nomad

I am a little disappointed. I have been really being careful about what I eat this week, but I guess the lack of exercise is what is doing me in. I lost 4 pounds, but as far overweight as I am it should have been more. I have had a problem with one foot and then the other for about 15 months. It has just been within the last week or so that I have had days where I could walk normally without a limp. I don't want to rush it, but I hope to get back on the treadmill before too much longer. I do some exercises with small dumbells, but that doesn't do a lot. I hope I can do as well or better next week. Good job everybody.

CC...You got the stale JuJubes. I used to like them that way when I was eating a box at a time. Now that I am limiting myself to just a few a day, I prefer the fresh soft ones with more flavor. 

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

Humph. How was I to know they were stale? Where do you buy "fresh"? They are good, anyway. You should see Gibson, the dog, try to eat one. Hahaha.

Good job on the four pounds, though!!! At least the train is still headed in the right direction. 

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## Marie04

I've been battling this same 10 lbs for quite awhile - a long while. Seems like as soon as I lose a little bit, I lose focus and go back to my old habits. But going to keep trying!!


----------



## Jenni979

I gained 2 lbs... It's all water and it will be gone in 2-3 days ("Lady Days"...sorry if it is TMI...) Grrrr!!!


----------



## NickieL

I lost two lbs....I did a lot of playing outside though so that may have something to do with it.

Back to work tonight though. My hardest part about dieting and I think my main issue is the stress and the odd shifts I pull. I never seem to eat regularly and when I do get a chance to eat I'm so hungry at that point that I eat too much in a sitting and it's not always the healthiest stuff. And then there is the late night down time at work, between emergency surgeries, where you really have nothing to do much and everyone leaves all kinds of goodies to munch on and I tend to munch when I'm really tired or bored and when you are pulling 16 hour shifts with 3 hours of sleep maybe total the night before, you tend to eat to just try to keep yourself awake......

I have to work on those issues, a lot.


----------



## cc-rider

NickieL, I do the same thing...eat when I'm bored, or to stay awake. I found that chewing gum really helps. The bit of sugar boosts me a little, and just the act of chewing seems to keep me awake. Maybe I'm strange....

Or when I'm driving and need to stay awake, but don't want to eat the entire time, I bring a small bag of pretzels and I try to see how long I can make one pretzel last. Nibble on it, thoroughly chew each bite, see how tiny of a bite I can take. I can average 7 minutes for a small pretzel. LOL.

See, I told you I was strange!


----------



## Dandish

Hey guys, can I still jump in here? I've been a bad girl for too long, and I'm ready to try it again! I'll start watching it tomorrow, but I will truly start in earnest next Monday as I have a couple "events" to get through and I don't want to be defeated as soon as I start. Everyone looks like they are doing well so far, keep it up! Thanks Nomad for starting this right when I needed it!


----------



## Nomad

Dandish said:


> Hey guys, can I still jump in here? I've been a bad girl for too long, and I'm ready to try it again! I'll start watching it tomorrow, but I will truly start in earnest next Monday as I have a couple "events" to get through and I don't want to be defeated as soon as I start. Everyone looks like they are doing well so far, keep it up! Thanks Nomad for starting this right when I needed it!


Yay! Another person to ride with us on this journey. Anyone can join at any time. There is no time limit nor expiration date on losing weight. I had some popcorn last evening. I made it in my regular popper with no oil. It didn't pop as well as it would with oil and it didn't taste as good either. But it was a low calorie snack that satisfied a craving.

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I worked a double shift Sunday night so I forgot all about weighing in. You all are doing great!!

I'm eating lots of steamed veggies and salads, and really watching the portions.


----------



## Marie04

Today I sneaked over to the scale and weighed myself.. am still down 3 lbs from the beginning of last week. Have been watching portions and finally got back on the treadmill yesterday and today and feeling more firmed up and that feels good. So I'll just continue and hopefully by spring I'll have lost a few more pounds


----------



## SageLady

Have lost a pound, that's all. It's very hard for me to lose weight in December with all the baking and goodies around for Christmas get togethers. I know I will do much better when the holidays are over. In the meantime, I will keep persevering and keep the portion sizes way down.


----------



## Nomad

SageLady said:


> Have lost a pound, that's all. It's very hard for me to lose weight in December with all the baking and goodies around for Christmas get togethers. I know I will do much better when the holidays are over. In the meantime, I will keep persevering and keep the portion sizes way down.


The wife made some chocolate chip cookies Thursday, which are my favorite. There they are just sitting there all defenseless and calling my name. I have had one a day since she made them, and I'm pretty proud of my self-restraint. I feel guilty even eating one, but at least I'm not eating a half dozen a couple times a day like I used to. I'm anxious to see how my weigh in goes this evening.

Nomad


----------



## Jenni979

5 lbs DOWN!!! Wheee!!!!!

(I am counting as a 3 lb loss, though... After my 2 lb GAIN last week due to lady stuff...)


----------



## cc-rider

Ok...I'm claiming this morning's weight as my "official" Sunday weight since I gain during the day. I've got a 2 pound loss for the week, making 3 pounds total since the beginning. Woohoo. 

This is a rough season to be starting a diet. All the holiday goodies, comfort foods (starches), office parties.

Congrats, Jenni, SageLady and Marie04! How is everyone else doing? Someone should do a chart and post it occasionally so we can "get the big picture". Maybe I'll work on that and post it, then you can fill in the blanks and repost it.....


----------



## cc-rider

I can't figure out how to copy an excel sheet.  Let's see if this works. Please send me the updates and corrections. LOL










Oh my! If that worked, I'll be shocked. I had to copy it to paint and save it as a graphic so I could upload to photobucket!!!


----------



## Marie04

wow cc-rider! that is awesome!! thank you!!


----------



## Yldrosie

Sorry I haven't been here girls. Caught the flu and have been sick all week. Did drop a pound tho. LOL Haven't been able to walk either, too ill. Hopefully I will be better this week. I stay up an hour or so, and have to lay down again. This is awful. Sore throat, body aches and pounding headaches.


----------



## cc-rider

Marie04 said:


> wow cc-rider! that is awesome!! thank you!!


Thanks. I'll update it after everyone has checked in tonight. I still need goals from several people, however. 

Congrats, Yldrosie, on losing the pound, even when you feel so awful. Seems like the flu is going around here, but I've been lucky (knock on wood).


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Thanks. I'll update it after everyone has checked in tonight. I still need goals from several people, however.
> 
> Congrats, Yldrosie, on losing the pound, even when you feel so awful. Seems like the flu is going around here, but I've been lucky (knock on wood).


That is a nice chart. I'll be glad when I get to 20%.
I'll be weighing myself in a little while. I even had my hair cut today to help me lose.

Nomad


----------



## AverageJo

Ok, I'm going to dive in here and join y'all, but can I wait until January 2 to join? Maybe on the first, but I have too many temptations to worry about it now. I admire all you folks jumping into this during the holiday season. I just know myself too well and know I'd get all mad at myself if I joined today. May sound like an excuse, but that's just how I run.

A year or so ago I read a book, "The Maker's Diet" and it made a lot of sense to me. Without excercising or doing anything other than following the diet plan, I lost 5 pounds that first week!! As silly as this is going to sound.... it scared the bajeebers outta me!! Nothing else had EVER worked, no matter how strictly I stayed with the program. The thing that scared me was ... now don't laugh... my excuses were gone! Why it didn't motivate me is still a mystery. Silly logic I guess as it was always the diet that didn't work and now it was ME that was the stumbling block. It was going to be ME that failed. So I quit. Soooo..... I think I'm finally over that. I HAVE to get this weight off and I KNOW this is the method that will work for me. I'm ready to give it another go and be serious about it. .... On January 1st.... 

Goal: To get down to my wedding weight, I'd have to loose 50 pounds. To get down to where I'm truly healthy, 70 pounds. I'll be satisfied somewhere in between, although the ultimate goal is the 70 pounds.
How to get there: Sticking to "The Maker's Diet" until spring and then ADDING more exercise as soon as I can get outdoors again. Hopefully by then I'll have lost enough that my knees won't scream at me.


----------



## Sweetsong

Okay...I need to lose about 65 lbs. In all honesty I see no reason to get on the wagon until after all the Christmas partying is over. 

I don't exercise right now--foot issue that should resolve itself by end of December. I think the doctor could tell me today that if I don't start cutting back on food by Tuesday I was going to die in a week and I'd say "So?". Keep putting it off. 

Will NOT be running any races, but sure could use some incentive. Thanks.


----------



## Nomad

Oh Boy!! More people to put on the chart. I think seeing it on the chart will be a good motivator. I am one to put things off and the wife even told me not to start until the first of the year, but I was determined to get going. It sometimes takes me awhile to get started on things and I know once I get to that point I have to do it or I'll get out of the mood and let it slid for a good while again.

Just weighed myself and I lost 3 pounds. I was hoping it would be a little more, but I stopped taking the diet drink on Tuesday because it was interfering with my sleep. I may try it again for a few days to see how it goes.

Nomad


----------



## jamala

just 1 again this week, next week I am going to ramp it up. My goals for this week are: 1. NO SALT
2. 1100 calories a day
3. walk 1 mile each morning
4. do 30 min. on the wii with the kids a day.


----------



## Jenni979

cc-rider said:


> Thanks. I'll update it after everyone has checked in tonight. I still need goals from several people, however.
> 
> Congrats, Yldrosie, on losing the pound, even when you feel so awful. Seems like the flu is going around here, but I've been lucky (knock on wood).


It looks GREAT!!!

My goal is to lose 50 lbs (actually, in the long run it will be more like 100 lbs, but I am starting with 50 lbs so I don't get too discouraged.)


----------



## cc-rider

Wow...everyone is doing well! I've updated the chart already...









Nomad, 20% SOUNDS like a lot, but my goal was a lot smaller.  

I like Jamala's idea of listing goals, so here is mine for the week: (Just posting them makes me more likely to actually follow through!)
1. Be aware of the quantity of "junk" food that I eat and ask myself if it is worth it before I indulge in something just to snack.
2. Exercise for 50 minutes each night (that one episode of Gilmore Girls)
3. Don't eat after 9:00 at night (I usually eat supper very late, and then snack the rest of the night!)
4. Get up from my desk at work more often and walk around.
5. Plan my menu to include more veggies and less starches.


----------



## Marie04

well, I'm up a pound but I know what it is.. had a root canal on Friday and haven't exercised since (feeling sorry for myself), went to a Christmas bazaar yesterday - have been cheating with pecan rolls and tarts since then, and salty foods too. Eek! Tomorrow I'm getting back with the program. If I don't try to abstain and maintain I'll eat all these holiday goodies for the next few weeks.. so, goals for the week are:

1. Get back on the treadmill for at least 1 mile every day.. better when I can do 1.5.
2. Stay away from sugar
3. More fresh vegetables


----------



## Jenni979

Goals are a great idea...

Mine are:

1) Drink more water (I am really bad about this!)
2) Continue to limit my carbs
3) Keep blogging daily (keeps me accountable)
4) Keep tracking calories


----------



## SageLady

Nomad said:


> The wife made some chocolate chip cookies Thursday, which are my favorite. There they are just sitting there all defenseless and calling my name. I have had one a day since she made them, and I'm pretty proud of my self-restraint. I feel guilty even eating one, but at least I'm not eating a half dozen a couple times a day like I used to. I'm anxious to see how my weigh in goes this evening.
> 
> Nomad


Good for you only having one cookie a day!! You're doing better than I am for sure!! Will be easier after the holidays I think....


----------



## SageLady

Awesome graph, cc-rider!! Thank you!!


----------



## AverageJo

Ok, you guys are inspiring me... I'll start now but my goal until January 1st is just not to GAIN!!

Eat more vegies and fruit. Drink more water. Allow myself one 'treat' for the day whether it's a piece of cake, scoop of ice cream or piece of pie. But only ONE. Normally during the holidays it's more like grazing!! 
And I weighed today so I have my starting weight... sigh...
cc-rider, put my goal down as 70 pounds as that's really my GOAL although I'll be pleased with the 50, I really need to get the 70 off.
UMMMMM..... I'll need more than those 6 weeks, too!!! )


----------



## Dandish

Ooh, that chart is awesome! Thanks cc-rider! Makes me want to put up a good number next week already! 

I am "officially" starting today...the 2 parties I was worried about are behind me (maybe literally..lol) now. I wasn't too bad, though.

I will set a FIRST goal of 25 lbs, but that's not my final goal (I'm not going there yet, too discouraging!). 

My check-ins will have to be Monday AMs.

Tomorrow I'm getting rid of any remaining "junk" in the house. We don't normally have a lot around, but this time of year lots of things get brought home, sent over, etc. 

Weather is too bad to get outside doing much, but I will go shovel some snow in a bit.

My goals for this week are:
Drink lots more water
Avoid unhealthy carbs
Watch portions CLOSELY (this has been my main problem)
At least 90 minutes of INTENTIONAL exercise


----------



## Nomad

I see everyone knows the value of drinking lots of water. I am not drinking as much as I should. I used to have a 28 ounce container that I'd fill a couple times a day, but I got a nice insulated cup that only holds 16 ounces and I'm not drinking as much. I guess I need to push myself and make sure I do what I should. I ate three potato chips yesterday, but I didn't eat a cookie. I just wanted to have a taste of chips, and I don't think I hurt myself any. Still, I know I shouldn't eat those things. I guess having a tiny bit of something is better than depriving myself until I go crazy and eat everything in sight. I think the goal by AJ of just not gaining is a good one for the Christmas Season. It seems like so many things this time of year revolve around food. If everyone just doesn't gain, that will be all the less to have to work on after the first of the year.

Nomad


----------



## jamala

Nomad, that is so true about water, I am not drinking enough either. My goal is 100 oz a day and I am only getting about 1/2 that right now. I am setting goals of 20 oz by breakfast while walking on the treadmill. 20 oz by 10:30 break time. 20 oz by the end of lunch 20 oz by 4 pm. and 20 oz by bedtime. So just breaking down my 100 into smaller chunks. Way to go on the chips I can't stop at 3 so I have to just buy the small bags of baked chips when I need my chip fix.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Forgot to check in last night but I did weigh myself at work, and I lost 1.5 pounds. Woot.

I've decided on Tosca Reno's Clean Eating plan. I love the simple veggies, etc., I just have to work on portion control. I bought an issue of "Eating Clean" mag and it's just what I was looking for.

Several of my coworker's are looking at doing the PA Warrior Dash in June. That is very motivating for me because it gives me a full 6 months to get ready!


----------



## cc-rider

Way to go, Hilltop Daisy. What should I put down as your goal?

Speaking of goals.....what do you think of the idea of putting a much more obtainable goal as a "first goal"...sort of like what Dandish mentioned? I think even the OP Nomad's original goal was the "first 15 pounds". If we do that, it makes it look like we are really gaining on that goal and gives more incentive. Once that goal is made, we increase the goal another 15 pounds (or whatever). Or is that getting too confusing?

3 chips, Nomad?? I applaude your willpower. Chips would be my downfall. Ok...maybe chips and donuts. And cheesepuffs. And peanut butter cookies. Egads. Lord, shut my mouth!


----------



## jd4020

I'd like to join you.
My goal is to rid myself of 40#. 
I seem to do alright until about 3 in the afternoon. Then I'm prowling the cabinets for just about anything.
It's better when I'm working on something, crocheting, basketry, sewing, reading, keeping my hands busy in a productive way rather than putting food in my mouth.
I'm not a picky eater and I like just about everything. 
I don't like to excercise just to excercise, but I see, that I'm going to have to get over that. The excercise I get is when I'm carrying my water buckets for the animals--5 gallon buckets: I like to lift them as I walk; good for balance and arm strength--mucking out the pens, or houses and putting fresh bedding down--gardening, weeding & hoeing, forking over the compost and mulching--mowing a small area of grass by the house with an old reel mower. I feel like I've gotten something done. Obviously, the gardening and yard work are over til spring, but not the critter care. And carrying those buckets through the snow drifts takes a bit of energy. No worries about the cold as I'm pretty warm with all my layers and moving about.
I have several pieces of excercise equipment--one being a 3# hula hoop. I like doing that so I will make it a goal to do that several--3 times a day for 10-15 minutes a time.
Something odd is whenever I do hard physical work, I find myself more hungry than it seems I should be. It seems I've read that most people after excercising, don't feel hungry. Not me, so I'll eat something--good or bad snack and feel I've just wasted my excercise accomplishment.
My glasses are the pint & quart jars with handles so it's pretty easy to keep a measure of the water I drink. I'm not much of a soda drinker, more juice, ice tea no sugar, coffee plain black or homemade lemonade (using less sugar--I like it more on the tart side). 3 quarts is normal for me--more when it's hot or working.
My plan for tomorrow is steel cut oats for breakfast, no milk on them just a tablespoon of maple sirup, a serving of yogurt and an apple. Dinner (our big meal is at noon) will be vegetable soup with crackers & milk. I'll try to keep my afternoon snacking to some cottage cheese and fruit and then probably another bowl of soup for supper, since we tend to eat leftovers for supper around here. I've been trying not to eat anything after 6p.m. so I'll keep on with that.
Praying for everyones' success this week. 
jd


----------



## Marie04

I like the idea of 15 lbs as a goal!

I am not that hungry during the day either, it's mostly at night that I have all these cravings..salt, sugar or whatever!! But if we eat a decent breakfast/lunch and a lighter dinner it seems as though I don't crave as much. Yesterday I made a vegetable soup and added some beef roast from the other day.. it was so good! Ate that twice yesterday and didn't really feel hungry otherwise. Still not exercising other than housework, but will head to the treadmill shortly. I do drink a lot of water..seems I'm just thirsty and it gives me something to 'do' it seems.. so I have a big plastic glass on hand all the time. I don't think it's helped with weight loss, but at least I'm hydrated lol

Good luck everyone, it's nice to read how everyone is doing!! 

OK, goal is now 15 lbs for me!


----------



## HilltopDaisy

OK, I'll say 20#s is my goal. I'm doing well, keeping the portions size down, drinking lots of water. 

One thing that I've realized is that I can eat less whole wheat pasta or brown rice than I would normally, by adding veggies to the "sauce". I can add zucchini, broccoli, cauliflower, etc., and cut way back on the starch, but still enjoy the pasta or rice. I'm used to putting lots of pasta on the plate and topping it with sauce, but now the pasta is actually a small addition to a very chunky tomato sauce. I'm also trying to cut back on my sodium intake.

I love the "Eating Clean" magazine!!


----------



## cc-rider

That's such a good idea, HilltopDaisy! I LOVE pasta...never thought about adding veggies to it. 

I didn't do so well today. Staff luncheon and everything was SOOO good. I took small portions, but I still had way too many starches. Mashed potatoes, rice pilaf, chicken breast and stuffing (made with apples and cranberries!! YUM), dinner roll....the only thing that wasn't a starch was the green beans. This was put on by a hospitality management class, so you'd think they'd understand nutrition and balance, no??

And now that I've already screwed up for today, I'm going to have a couple pieces of pizza for supper tonight since I don't have time to cook.  So much for the "20% of my goal" award.


----------



## Cuba Ridge

The best time for me to weigh weekly is Thursday mornings.

2010_Nov_16 270.0


----------



## HilltopDaisy

OK, I know Sunday is the official weigh-in, but I was curious yesterday, so I weighed myself ~ lost another 2.5!! That's a total of 4 pounds in about 10 days, so I'm pleased. I'm eating 3 smallish meals and 3 healthy snacks each day..


----------



## Nomad

Everyone can weigh on whatever day they want as long as it's the same day every week. Then just post the results on Sunday. I'm worried about this week. I was stressed about going to the VA for the first time and I know I ate extra stuff because of it. Hopefully I'll still lose something...besides my mind. Oh and the Physician's Assistant made a point of telling me I needed to lose weight. Gee thanks, you should have seen me three weeks ago.

Nomad


----------



## AverageJo

DH came in with quite the suggestion to 'help' me loose weight. He heard from one of our customers that he'd lost '60' pounds so far this winter simply by exercising outside!! But get this, ..... In a stocking cap, T-shirt, shorts and flipflops!!!!! Said he walks away from his house for 7 minutes then takes 7 minutes to get back, so it's a 15 minute workout out in the cold. He's thinking that the body has to work that much harder to keep him warm... DUH!!! But not for me!! I'm sure I'd catch a cold at the very least!! Burrrrr... it was only 1 degree outside... BEFORE windchill!!! Egads!!!


----------



## Dandish

AverageJo said:


> DH came in with quite the suggestion to 'help' me loose weight. He heard from one of our customers that he'd lost '60' pounds so far this winter simply by exercising outside!! But get this, ..... In a stocking cap, T-shirt, shorts and flipflops!!!!! Said he walks away from his house for 7 minutes then takes 7 minutes to get back, so it's a 15 minute workout out in the cold. He's thinking that the body has to work that much harder to keep him warm... DUH!!! But not for me!! I'm sure I'd catch a cold at the very least!! Burrrrr... it was only 1 degree outside... BEFORE windchill!!! Egads!!!


I just saw this on the news last night - same thing. Your body uses energy trying to keep warm. The guy was doing the same thing - 7 minutes out, 7 minutes back. Hmmmm...don't think I could do it either, but they did say just keeping your house/environment cooler and drinking very cold beverages/water can help as your body has to work harder to stay warm.


----------



## Nomad

Dandish said:


> I just saw this on the news last night - same thing. Your body uses energy trying to keep warm. The guy was doing the same thing - 7 minutes out, 7 minutes back. Hmmmm...don't think I could do it either, but they did say just keeping your house/environment cooler and drinking very cold beverages/water can help as your body has to work harder to stay warm.


Oh boy! That means the 5 seconds it takes me to walk to the mailbox on the other end of the porch is helping me lose. I hate the cold and just reading what that guy does has me shivering. C'mon spring.

Nomad


----------



## rver

Please, may I join in. I need to lose 12 pounds. I know it doesn't sound like much but when I can get that 12 pounds off, my blood pressure is in a good, normal range; now, it's much too high.
Mary Anne


----------



## Nomad

Anybody can jump in. I'm sure CC doesn't mind adding another line to her chart. 12 pounds is just as hard to lose as 100, so we're all in this together.

Nomad


----------



## AverageJo

OK, I'm probably not going to log in tomorrow as it's the kids' Christmas program and I'm going to be busy!! So, I weighed in this morning and there's good news and bad news. Both are that I'm at the same weight as last week.


----------



## jamala

Had a rough week, didn't get to meet my goals and am depressed beyond believe about it. I just feel like a failure when it comes to losing weight! 0 lbs for me this week.


----------



## Nomad

jamala said:


> Had a rough week, didn't get to meet my goals and am depressed beyond believe about it. I just feel like a failure when it comes to losing weight! 0 lbs for me this week.


Don't let it get you down. You may not have lost, but you didn't gain. So no harm, no foul. Just think positive and do the best you can in the coming week. 

Nomad


----------



## rver

Since Sunday is weigh in, I'll post today. Haven't lost any since I just joined yesterday. I did, at least, maintain a good diet yesterday - sticking to meals and avoiding the high cal snacks (my weakness). Next week, I'll be away from home - visiting with family so likely will not post until I get back. In the meantime, Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Marie04

It's unbelievable how my weight fluctuates.. one morning I was down 8 lbs (again), and then back up a few pounds.. I'm going to say I've lost 3 lbs since we started this. It seems even a little bit of cheating adds pounds! But I dragged myself over to the treadmill ..and I mean dragged!.. 3 times this week... I have built up to 1.5 miles in 30 minutes. It makes so much difference in how I feel and in my strength in lower back and legs, I just need to keep doing that!

so, down 3 lbs total right at this moment lol


----------



## Nomad

Not a great week for me. I lost 1 pound. I'm not getting a lot of support here. I keep hearing things like "but it's good for you, so you can have it". The sister-in-law and husband were here today and they brought a Burger King breakfast sandwich and those tator tot looking things they have for each of us. They just couldn't get that I'm not supposed to eat that kind of stuff. Just to shut everyone up I cut the sandwich in half and only ate three tots. Maybe it's just me, but if I knew someone was on a diet I wouldn't keep harping at them to eat something they shouldn't eat and didn't want. But that's just me. Anyway, I have to do better next week. I'll have to work at it early in the week, because I am going to have some salsa and chips Christmas Eve.

Nomad


----------



## rver

Nomad, a pound a week is a good steady weight loss. You're not as likely to put it back on if you go slow and steady. BTW thanks for the support for my goal.


----------



## Nomad

Mary Anne O'Bry said:


> Nomad, a pound a week is a good steady weight loss. You're not as likely to put it back on if you go slow and steady. BTW thanks for the support for my goal.


I know a pound isn't bad, but since I have to lose 52 more, it will take me way too long. I can never stay on a diet that long. I had a Lean Cuisine meal this evening just to see if I would like it. It was chicken and not too bad. I'm not exactly stuffed, but I'm comfortable. The meal was 250 calories which is ok by me. We all need to support each other to reach our goals. Losing weight is so difficult. It's easy to quit smoking or drinking...I did both...because they aren't needed. But we have to eat and food is so tasty. It makes it tough. But we'll make it.

Nomad


----------



## Marie04

Yes, we'll make it!! I think we have to look at the long term and not short term.. I always give up because it takes too long, but I can't do that anymore.. so 1 lb a week is good.. Yes, let's support each other!!


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I'm down 4.5 pounds in 2 weeks, for a total of 9 pounds over the last 6 weeks. I'm satisfied with that!


----------



## cc-rider

Wow....good job, all! I'll update the chart within the next day or so. I don't have it here at work and haven't had a chance to get on the computer at home. 
I was BAD, though.  I GAINED 2-1/2 pounds! How in the world did that happen???? So, I'm only at 1/2 pound net loss for three weeks. Sigh. At least I didn't gain over the holidays (so far). I'll be better this week.....


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Wow....good job, all! I'll update the chart within the next day or so. I don't have it here at work and haven't had a chance to get on the computer at home.
> I was BAD, though.  I GAINED 2-1/2 pounds! How in the world did that happen???? So, I'm only at 1/2 pound net loss for three weeks. Sigh. At least I didn't gain over the holidays (so far). I'll be better this week.....


Do we have a will power issue here? I think I know what happened...you ate a lot more calories than your body needed. Did you have a lot of salt before you were weighed that might have caused you to absorb water? That is something to watch for. There is no worse time of the year to try to lose weight. Everything about the holidays involves food. If we can all just not gain now it will be a victory. We'll all do better once the new year begins.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

HilltopDaisy said:


> I'm down 4.5 pounds in 2 weeks, for a total of 9 pounds over the last 6 weeks. I'm satisfied with that!


Good job! At that rate you will have made a dramatic change by summer.


Nomad


----------



## AverageJo

I just wanted to remind everyone here that our weight didn't get put ON all at once, perhaps a pound here and a pound there. So, we really shouldn't expect it to come OFF all at once either. Loosing a pound is GREAT!! Celebrate with a glass of water!! 

Personally, I'm 70 pounds over my ideal. It took me 13 years to get here. If I were to loose just a pound a week, I'd be less than 20 pounds from my ultimate goal after just a year!! Now that sounds good to me! I'm trying not to look at this as a DIET, a nasty four-letter word. This has GOT to be a life change, not just temporary or I'm going to pack it all back on and then some. I've got to find something that will work on a FOREVER basis. 

As for folks bringing over the junk food... good for you to only eat some of it and not eating it all! Myself, I'm just telling people "Thank you for the thoughtfullness, but this kind of food is making me ill. I can't eat it anymore." And then push it aside. Hopefully they'll get the idea after a couple of times. Now don't get me wrong, my mouth is salivating the whole time they're eating it.... and as long as I can smell it in the house!! 

Keep up the good work. This is why we're here. And, together we'll help each other to stay motivated!!


----------



## Nomad

My absolute favorite cookie is chocolate chip. The last batch the wife made I only ate two in two days. There were probably three dozen left after that and I didn't eat any. That wasn't easy. She is going to bake cookies tomorrow morning while I'm at the VA clinic. Fortunately as much as I'd like to eat a cookie, I can ignore sweets. It's the salty snacks that I have to watch out for. I have to figure out what to eat that doesn't make me feel deprived. Somehow a hard boiled egg and a few carrot sticks isn't doing it for me at lunch. At supper I've been having whatever the family has but a lot less of it. I also have a salad with it. If I could just start exercising I know it would help. But I am able to walk without a limp now after a year of foot pain and I'm not sure I want to get that going again. Perhaps I could try walking a short distance and see how it goes. If it doesn't make me hurt I can increase the distance.

Nomad


----------



## Dandish

Well, the great first week loss is in - 4 lbs down! - now I know it will slow, but I'm prepared for it and still very motivated.

Nomad, please heed AverageJo's words - this is not a race, and truly should not be a "diet" but a dietary change that is permanent. We ALL will have our trip-ups, but I think the key is to not let those be a reason to give up on the whole process. I'm sorry you're having a poor time of support at home - but as long as you are consistent in handling them sooner or later most folks will get the message. Hang in there, and know that you are doing great!

Marie04 - yes, weight can fluctuate greatly from day to day, perhaps weighing in once a week would be better, it'll at least take you off the emotional rollercoaster. Good going.

Hilltop Daisy - wow! That's an average of a pound and a half a week! Excellent!

CC-Rider -a steady half pound a week is nothing to sneeze at! That displays consistency and dedication, which will get you to the end goal every time. 

AverageJo - I too have about 70 lbs to "ideal" - but this time I'm breaking it down into smaller chunks (ha, pun intended). Hoping meeting each goal will be motivating. Keep with it. 

Jamala - don't beat yourself up over it. It's incredibly hard, especially this time of year. Just try to remember the reasons you want to do this, and know that if you mess up today, tomorrow is a fresh start. You're worth it. I didn't reach my intentional exercise goal, but it's so BUSY right now...make one little success and build in that, no matter how small it is or long it takes, it's still so much better than just giving in!

Cuba Ridge - you still with us? Hope you had a good week.

Mary Anne O'Bry - Good job wanting to get more healthy, no matter the amount. 

Keep it up everyone - and have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Nomad

Dandish said:


> Well, the great first week loss is in - 4 lbs down! - now I know it will slow, but I'm prepared for it and still very motivated.
> 
> Nomad, please heed AverageJo's words - this is not a race, and truly should not be a "diet" but a dietary change that is permanent. We ALL will have our trip-ups, but I think the key is to not let those be a reason to give up on the whole process. I'm sorry you're having a poor time of support at home - but as long as you are consistent in handling them sooner or later most folks will get the message. Hang in there, and know that you are doing great!


Of course it's a race...with my will power. I know I can't keep this up forever, so I want to lose as much as I can before I cave in. I am so sedentary that eating like a normal person causes me to gain. So I have to eat like a bird...maybe a large bird...to lose weight. Then I feel deprived and that isn't good. I get to feeling like I want to grab a fork and climb in the refrigerator. So I need to lose faster and hope I can hold out long enough to make my goal.

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Nomad, I'm so glad that you started this thread. I'm very comfortable here at HT, it feels like I'm visiting with my dearest friends and we are supporting each other, whether we lose a pound or gain a pound.

I'm with the "salty snack" crowd. I couldn't care less about cookies or cake, but I can polish off a box of crackers if they're available.

I went grocery shopping on my way home from work this morning (double shift at the hospital). I bought ALL clean foods; nothing packaged other than a loaf of bread (whole wheat flour, yeast, water, salt). I came home with kale, broccoli, tomatoes, peppers, cilantro (salsa), asparagus, fish, no junk at all. Dinner tonight ~ I'm having a piece of tuna, and lots of kale and broccoli. 

It must be very difficult for you folks that have to cook for your kids/etc. My sister recently said "Maria only weighs 110 pounds, so I can't NOT have stuff in the house just because I'm overweight". My hat is off to you all, because I don't think I could resist the goodies if they were right in front of me............

{HUGGS}, we are all doing GREAT!


----------



## Nomad

HilltopDaisy said:


> Nomad, I'm so glad that you started this thread. I'm very comfortable here at HT, it feels like I'm visiting with my dearest friends and we are supporting each other, whether we lose a pound or gain a pound.
> 
> I'm with the "salty snack" crowd. I couldn't care less about cookies or cake, but I can polish off a box of crackers if they're available.
> 
> I went grocery shopping on my way home from work this morning (double shift at the hospital). I bought ALL clean foods; nothing packaged other than a loaf of bread (whole wheat flour, yeast, water, salt). I came home with kale, broccoli, tomatoes, peppers, cilantro (salsa), asparagus, fish, no junk at all. Dinner tonight ~ I'm having a piece of tuna, and lots of kale and broccoli.
> 
> It must be very difficult for you folks that have to cook for your kids/etc. My sister recently said "Maria only weighs 110 pounds, so I can't NOT have stuff in the house just because I'm overweight". My hat is off to you all, because I don't think I could resist the goodies if they were right in front of me............
> 
> {HUGGS}, we are all doing GREAT!


We have a tradition on Christmas Eve of having a cheese and meat platter with 3 or 4 different kinds of crackers. I won't be able to partake, but I'll have to watch while the rest of the family stuffs their faces. Besides salty snacks, I am a sucker for good bread. Give me a loaf of bread with a hard crust and I'll have a nice meal. I can just sit and eat bread. That can't be good. Of course I'm not eating much bread now. I have a half a bagel for breakfast but that's about it. I might have some leftover meatloaf on a sandwich tomorrow. If I slice it thin it should be OK. If I was like my youngest I would be much better off. Three of us are widettes and the youngest is thin. She doesn't eat unless she is hungry. I believe in prevention, so I eat to avoid getting hungry. Probably not the best idea.

Nomad


----------



## andiplus8

I am 5'5" and weigh 210 lbs. I have always been very tiny (think 103 lbs two weeks after my dd was born). I had my last (6th) child, then quit smoking all within a couple yrs of each other. The weight starting piling up and the yrs started gaining on me. Now I am fat and don't want to be anymore. I am tired of my whole body aching because I am too heavy to carry myself around. So if y'all don't mind, I would love to join all of you in here and lose some weight too.


----------



## cc-rider

Here is the updated chart. Please let me know if I've missed anyone. I still need some missing data filled in, too.










Welcome, Andiplus8! Glad you are joining us! What should I put down as your starting goal?? Several of us are just going 15 pounds at a time to make a more manageable goal. Should I put you there?

Nomad, I'm in the "salt" camp, too! Although I love donuts, my downfall is chips and salty, starchy things. Did you notice that if you lowered your goal to 15, you'd be half-way there already???

I'm dissapointed because I started so well, but I've really messed up lately. No exercise (too busy sewing, cooking, cleaning, etc.). Went to the office party and thought I did well with appetizers and small finger-food desserts, and then danced for a couple hours, but evidently I didn't do as well as I thought. I'm wondering if the water thing is my hang-up. I don't drink water. I really don't drink much of anything. Today, I had my oatmeal with a bit of milk, and a bowl of cereal for supper with milk (short time between job and "second job" at the radio station. No time to eat). Lunch was leftovers from last night's supper - but no beverage. I haven't had a sip of ANYTHING at any other time. And that's probably pretty common for me. If I go to a restaurant, I'll have a glass of water and drink maybe a 1/3 of it. I just feel so bloated whenever I drink liquids. In fact, I take a pill every morning, and just swallow it. You are supposed to take it with a glass of water, but I might have a couple sips of warm water to wash it down. (Not cold....makes me feel nauseaus on an empty stomach). 

When I was in a diet with some people at work, we had points for certain things, and one was drinking 1/2 ounce of water for every pound you weighed. I did it for a few days and thought I was going to die. I think I GAINED weight from all the water. But everyone says water is essential to a diet. Do you think that is true?? Do you think it is just an old wive's tale.... "drink plenty of water"??


----------



## cc-rider

Cuba Ridge said:


> The best time for me to weigh weekly is Thursday mornings.
> 
> 2010_Nov_16 270.0


What should I put down as your goal?


----------



## andiplus8

Okay, I need to lose at least 60 lbs to be in a healthy range. (more like 70) So doing 15 at a time would be fine. That's 4 sets of 15's. LOL
I can do that. 
What's the best way to eat an elephant??? One bite at a time................


----------



## ErinP

Oops! Put me down for 20 for my first goal. And last week (this week?) i was down 1.5

I was actually checking in to post this link from upstairs: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4815178#post4815178
since I know there are a couple of folks who are low-carbing. 
It's always nice to have validation that you're not crazy.


----------



## Marie04

Good job everyone!! This is inspiring!

Nomad, it doesn't seem like you are eating very much at all.. I wonder if it would be better to eat a little bit every few hours.. like maybe some yogurt, fruit, a few nuts, juice, ..at lunch a little protein, lettuce, some vegetables (even canned or frozen), maybe a little bread.. Something that fills up your plate with low calorie 'stuff'.. pickles, pickled beets.. so that you feel like you've had a full meal. That is what we are trying. It's the evenings that are still my downfall!

Yes, I think water is good.. keeps you hydrated and maybe fills in the empty spots too. I am taking my vitamins and supplements and trying to get dh to take them too. 

Keep on keepin' on!! I enjoy checking in here too!


----------



## Dandish

<WAVING> CC- you missed me!! Down 4 lbs please - I want to be on that cool chart... Thanks!


----------



## Dandish

Hi Andiplus8 - welcome.


----------



## Nomad

They took five big tubes of blood at the VA this morning, so I had a doughnut after they were done. I hadn't eaten since yesterday and I was afraid I would get nauseous or pass out. After I was done with all of my appointments I came home and had a thin meat loaf sandwich for an early lunch. I don't think one doughnut will hurt me. I'm still not drinking enough water. It is essential to losing weight, so I have to try harder. There are 18 people on the chart which I didn't expect. I can't wait to see how much we have lost as a group after week 6.

Nomad


----------



## AverageJo

Nomad. How about allowing yourself a couple pieces of cheese and meat, just skip the crackers? That's where the majority of your calories would come from. And the protein would help keep you full so you don't cheat elsewhere? 

My problem is that I have little kids. Lately I've been on a see-food diet! The kids need a snack... and I eat right along with them.... and then finish up what they didn't eat! Grrrr. I think I'll have to portion myself a 'snack' when they snack. Perhaps a baggie of carrots or an apple? Perhaps a couple slices of cheese? I'll have to think on this more. But, my goal was not to gain anything through the holidays and then start in earnest on January 2. So far, so good.


----------



## andiplus8

Dandish said:


> Hi Andiplus8 - welcome.


Thank you! I just hope I actually accomplish something!


----------



## Nomad

AverageJo said:


> Nomad. How about allowing yourself a couple pieces of cheese and meat, just skip the crackers? That's where the majority of your calories would come from. And the protein would help keep you full so you don't cheat elsewhere?
> 
> My problem is that I have little kids. Lately I've been on a see-food diet! The kids need a snack... and I eat right along with them.... and then finish up what they didn't eat! Grrrr. I think I'll have to portion myself a 'snack' when they snack. Perhaps a baggie of carrots or an apple? Perhaps a couple slices of cheese? I'll have to think on this more. But, my goal was not to gain anything through the holidays and then start in earnest on January 2. So far, so good.


So what are you doing in Earnest in January? Is it far from you? OK, I'll quit. I'm a bit off because I didn't have my half a bagel for breakfast. Did I mention I put a teaspoon of peanut butter on it? I like to get some protein. I wonder if beef vegetable soup is OK to eat? I'm thinking about making a big pot of it. I wouldn't mind if it was all veggies with beef base, but the rest of the family likes meat in theirs. I have carrot and celery sticks cut up and ready in the fridge. There are also apples ready to eat. It's the snacks that get me. I was counting out 15 pretzel midgies for a snack. That is about 110 calories. Then I just put some in a bowl without counting. Maybe 20 or so. Now I'm just grabbing a bug mittful and putting them in the bowl. I'm probably getting and extra 100 or more calories I don't need. But I do enjoy the snack. I have kids, too. Mine are just bigger. The 15 year old eats light and looks it. The 19 year old eats like a logger and she looks it. The wife is somewhere in between and then you have me. I am really watching what I eat, but it only takes one slip to ruin a good day. I have to get my motivation back. I'll never get into a bikini if I don't work at it. :hysterical:

Nomad


----------



## sbanks

I am 5'3", 220 lbs and I just signed up for a sheep shearing class in March.

I have to lose at least 50 lbs by then, or turn it into muscle.

I mainly eat in the evenings and love chips.

Must exercise daily for any diet changes to be effective. Will be walking and lifting weights with some stomach specific exercises.

Stocked the fridge with carrots for late evening snacks.

I can and I will be slim again!

Let's keep everyone motivated. I'll skip the thursday weigh in this week though.

Trying to get on water but then the migraines hit. Maybe go 50/50?

Sbanks


----------



## Nomad

sbanks said:


> I am 5'3", 220 lbs and I just signed up for a sheep shearing class in March.
> 
> I have to lose at least 50 lbs by then, or turn it into muscle.
> 
> I mainly eat in the evenings and love chips.
> 
> Must exercise daily for any diet changes to be effective. Will be walking and lifting weights with some stomach specific exercises.
> 
> Stocked the fridge with carrots for late evening snacks.
> 
> I can and I will be slim again!
> 
> Let's keep everyone motivated. I'll skip the thursday weigh in this week though.
> 
> Trying to get on water but then the migraines hit. Maybe go 50/50?
> 
> Sbanks


Evening snacking is a tough one for me. I'm OK watching TV, but it seems I can't read a book without eating something. I make sure I have other crunchy vegetables to gnaw on besides the carrots. That way when I start getting tired of them I can have something else and not grab the chip or pretzel bag. I sometimes eat green peppers or chunks of cauliflower. You can weigh any day you want as long as it's the same day every week. I do mine on Sunday evening and CC puts everything on the chart soon thereafter. Glad you have joined us and good luck!

Nomad


----------



## Dandish

Welcome SBanks! You and I might could be twins by ht/wt stats... I used to be able to "muscle up" pretty quick in my "younger" days, but now I'm almost 47 and it seems to be much more difficult to do. I'm planning on getting back to some resistance stuff myself after the first of the year. Dietary changes DO matter even without exercise, but excerise makes loss easier and quicker, and makes for great changes in your body and health.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

WOW! More people, this is so exciting!

It took every bit of my willpower to not stop at my fav sushi buffet restaurant tonight. I have a gift certificate from my Bday and it's burning a hole in my wallet! I scored a huge outside dog kennel on craigslist (12' x 12' x 6' tall for $75!!) and I had to drive past the yummy sushi place, but I did not stop. I don't know where I got the strength from, honestly! Because I was hungry! 

I've portioned out 100 cal snack baggies and it really works! I drink a lot of water, luckily I like water.

Dinner tonight is kale, fish, and half a sweet potato (and I'll make/pack the same dish for dinner at work on Thursday). 

I got a package in the mail today, from my sister. I was worried that there might be cookies in the box, but NO!, candles, perfume, lotion, etc. Good Sister!


----------



## HilltopDaisy

sbanks said:


> I am 5'3", 220 lbs and I just signed up for a sheep shearing class in March.
> 
> I have to lose at least 50 lbs by then, or turn it into muscle.
> 
> I mainly eat in the evenings and love chips.
> 
> Must exercise daily for any diet changes to be effective. Will be walking and lifting weights with some stomach specific exercises.
> 
> Stocked the fridge with carrots for late evening snacks.
> 
> I can and I will be slim again!
> 
> Let's keep everyone motivated. I'll skip the thursday weigh in this week though.
> 
> Trying to get on water but then the migraines hit. Maybe go 50/50?
> 
> Sbanks


Welcome to HT! I'm very much like you, I could eat an entire bag of potato chips in one sitting, so I don't buy them but maybe twice a year. Do you get headaches from cutting out soda or coffee? I get terrible headaches but I figured out (about 10 years ago) that mine are from chocolate, of all things! I kept a "food diary" and it helped me to see that every time I ate chocolate I had a migraine for 2-3 days.

sbanks, wondering where you are located? I tried to get into the shearing class here at Cornell a couple of times but it fills up quick!

I'm thinking about doing the www.WarriorDash.com in June, but I'm going to wait a bit until I actually sign up. I think I can do it, but I really need to train hard between now and then!


----------



## sbanks

HilltopDaisy said:


> Welcome to HT! I'm very much like you, I could eat an entire bag of potato chips in one sitting, so I don't buy them but maybe twice a year. Do you get headaches from cutting out soda or coffee? I get terrible headaches but I figured out (about 10 years ago) that mine are from chocolate, of all things! I kept a "food diary" and it helped me to see that every time I ate chocolate I had a migraine for 2-3 days.
> 
> sbanks, wondering where you are located? I tried to get into the shearing class here at Cornell a couple of times but it fills up quick!
> 
> I'm thinking about doing the www.WarriorDash.com in June, but I'm going to wait a bit until I actually sign up. I think I can do it, but I really need to train hard between now and then!


In Oklahoma taking a class in Missouri at jefferson city. The class is in March.

Its cutting out the caffiene period. I don't drink coffee and very rarely eat chocolate. My dietary problem is the carbs- potatoes, chips, bread, etc.
I have to lose 40 lbs but would love to lose 65 or 70.
I have high blood pressure also so I have to watch what and how much I do. I lost 20 lbs in a month several years ago so I know what I have to do, Its just doing it. Nothing but meat for 2 wks, and lots of exercise, no pop and keep doing it regularly then switch to veggies and the weight melts off me.

Oh I am 41 years young also. I have absolutely no motivation to do this! so the sheep shearing school and future jobs is my goal.


----------



## AverageJo

Welcome to all the new folks on the thread!! This is way cool. I had to laugh at myself for a little bit though.... I was embarassed to list my height and weight and here you are doing it!! Oh, and AGE, too!! I actually think I might be the oldest on here. Ok, I'll post it all for everyone to see... I'm 5'4" and 210 pounds... and 53!! And, YES, it IS harder to loose weight the older you get!! Being I had children late in life, I have even more reason to get this weight off! I have to be able to chase after these kids instead of limping with a walker!! 
Yea, do the math folks. My daughter is 4.5 and my son is 15 months!! You should have heard one soon-to-be grandma tell her pg daughter in our Lamaz class, "I'm going back on the pill!!" This was right after we all had to tell our ages!! Turns out this lady was MY age and thought she was beyond fertility. tee hee.... Ya never know what God has in mind for you!! 

Ok, back to the thread... Getting water IS hard if you go from nothing to trying to get in 8 glasses a day!! Don't shock your body like that or you won't get there. Instead, just have a bottle/glass of water by you when you sit down. Then sip whenever you happen to glance at it. Say you're watching TV... take a sip of water at every commercial break. You're at a meeting... take a sip between subjects. You're having a meal... take a sip before changing what you're eating (ex: eating meat, sip, eat carrots, sip, eat salad...). Before long, you'll notice that you are drinking more water and your body will deal with it better. You may feel swollen but this is because your body has been dehydrated for so long that it's gone into store mode. Keep it up and your body will start sluffing it off at a really fast rate and you'll feel GREAT!! At this time you'll actually WANT water. 

Nomad, I love your humor!! In Earnest, I'm going to follow "The Maker's Diet". It's what I did before and lost 5 pounds the first week without exercise. I hope it works that well again. Basically, it's eliminating sugars and processed foods for the first two weeks to kickstart your body and get the taste buds back where they're supposed to be (just look at how much of our foods have sugar added these days!). I guess we'll find out soon if it still works for me!!


----------



## andiplus8

OK, I didn't add my age in there. I just turned 41 last Sunday. I have given birth to 6 children. The weight also came off within two or three weeks. The last child is almost 9 yrs ago. I have added weight since then. Especially when I quit smoking. 
I am going to try to give up added sugar first. Plus a little extra walking. Eating more fiber and drinking more water. I like water but it took a long time for me to actually buy it as my sole choice of drink. 
I am wondering what "The Maker's Diet" is. I will have to go google that one.


----------



## andiplus8

andiplus8 said:


> OK, I didn't add my age in there. I just turned 41 last Sunday. I have given birth to 6 children. The weight also came off within two or three weeks. The last child is almost 9 yrs ago. I have added weight since then. Especially when I quit smoking.
> I am going to try to give up added sugar first. Plus a little extra walking. Eating more fiber and drinking more water. I like water but it took a long time for me to actually buy it as my sole choice of drink.
> I am wondering what "The Maker's Diet" is. I will have to go google that one.


I KNOW THIS ONE! I had someone come to me and tell me this would help us a lot. They gave me a disc that showed all about the diet and told the story behind it. I just didn't recognize the name. Boy would i recommend this one to everybody!


----------



## Nomad

AverageJo said:


> Welcome to all the new folks on the thread!! This is way cool. I had to laugh at myself for a little bit though.... I was embarassed to list my height and weight and here you are doing it!! Oh, and AGE, too!! I actually think I might be the oldest on here. Ok, I'll post it all for everyone to see... I'm 5'4" and 210 pounds... and 53!! And, YES, it IS harder to loose weight the older you get!! Being I had children late in life, I have even more reason to get this weight off! I have to be able to chase after these kids instead of limping with a walker!!
> Yea, do the math folks. My daughter is 4.5 and my son is 15 months!! You should have heard one soon-to-be grandma tell her pg daughter in our Lamaz class, "I'm going back on the pill!!" This was right after we all had to tell our ages!! Turns out this lady was MY age and thought she was beyond fertility. tee hee.... Ya never know what God has in mind for you!!
> 
> Ok, back to the thread... Getting water IS hard if you go from nothing to trying to get in 8 glasses a day!! Don't shock your body like that or you won't get there. Instead, just have a bottle/glass of water by you when you sit down. Then sip whenever you happen to glance at it. Say you're watching TV... take a sip of water at every commercial break. You're at a meeting... take a sip between subjects. You're having a meal... take a sip before changing what you're eating (ex: eating meat, sip, eat carrots, sip, eat salad...). Before long, you'll notice that you are drinking more water and your body will deal with it better. You may feel swollen but this is because your body has been dehydrated for so long that it's gone into store mode. Keep it up and your body will start sluffing it off at a really fast rate and you'll feel GREAT!! At this time you'll actually WANT water.
> 
> Nomad, I love your humor!! In Earnest, I'm going to follow "The Maker's Diet". It's what I did before and lost 5 pounds the first week without exercise. I hope it works that well again. Basically, it's eliminating sugars and processed foods for the first two weeks to kickstart your body and get the taste buds back where they're supposed to be (just look at how much of our foods have sugar added these days!). I guess we'll find out soon if it still works for me!!



Oh to be 53 again. You are ten years behind me, but maybe you meant female members. I agree with the sugar added to everything. If people checked the labels on the food they buy I think they would find it in just about everything in one form or another. No wonder obesity is on the rise in this country. 

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

Oops, Dandish...how'd I miss you!? Ok...updated. Added our newest member, sbanks, too! (Welcome!)










Since everyone else is being so honest, I'm 5' 5-1/2", 140#, and almost 53. AverageJo, your story scares me! LOL I have 3 grandchildren...can't imagine having kids of my own again. Maybe I need to be more careful.... (I'm past menopause, though, so I can't...um...can I?) Sorry NOMAD!!!!! Shut your ears. 

Everyone is doing so well!!! I am so pleased with everyone's progress considering this is the worst time of year to be dieting. My revised goal is to make it through the next week without GAINING weight! It might be easier since I'm taking some time off and won't have the temptations of all the "treats" at work. I thought I was going to be good today, but someone brought in cookies for me and I HAD to be considerate and eat a couple. Ditto the fudge. And my chicken soup sat in the fridge today because one of the guys bought me pizza as a Christmas present. I HAD to eat it. If I try to to explain that I'm dieting, they just roll their eyes and say "yeah, right". They don't see the extra weight that I see. They are all body builders and weight lifters, so a few thousand extra calories to them is no big deal. 

I'll try the glass of water thing. Like someone said, "how do you eat an elephant?....." 

I'm also going to look up the Maker's Diet....sounds interesting. 

Have a good holiday, all!!!


----------



## ErinP

double post


----------



## ErinP

> I'm past menopause, though, so I can't...um...can I?


If you're 100% positive you are...
My great grandmother was positive she was too. But my great aunt was born when she was 49.
To make it better, that same great aunt had _her_ youngest when she was just shy of her 50th birthday. She also thought she was "safe" 

BTW, this:


> I'm 5' 5-1/2", 140#


is a little bit below my _goal_!! lol
To think that you're holding at 140 and over 50...I think your body-builder friends might be right!


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Since everyone else is being so honest, I'm 5' 5-1/2", 140#, and almost 53.


I'm being honest except I would rather not tell how much I weighed when we started this. I am ashamed and embarassed by it. 140 pounds...my head weighs that much. 

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Well, it won't hurt to throw out my stat's.....

I'm 53 years old, 5'4" tall and now weigh just over the 200 pound mark. I've lost 9 pounds altogether (but half was before we began this group effort).


----------



## Dandish

Having a tough week peeps! Lots going on and so many temptations around. I, too, will be happy if I don't GAIN this week - I'm _trying_ to be good... 

Here's something pretty good for you that I love to grab when the sweet tooth calls - 

chopped apple
cut grapes
walnuts
few raisins 
Bit of chopped celery

Use your preference for ratios. Mix in a bowl with some LF plain or vanilla yogurt. Chopped cranberries are good in it too. You may need a bit of your favorite sweetener if your grapes and apples are not sweet. Mmmm...


----------



## Dandish

Nomad said:


> I'm being honest except I would rather not tell how much I weighed when we started this. I am ashamed and embarassed by it. 140 pounds...my head weighs that much.
> 
> Nomad


LOL Nomad - that's because you have a BIG brain. You don't have to tell. I used to not tell, but heck, who do I think I'm foolin'?


----------



## cc-rider

LOL. Since chances are we are never going to meet, it's easy to be honest. 

ErinP - I had a FSH test (?) done a couple years ago just to be sure. Then went out and celebrated. I would HOPE that test was a pretty good indicator of things. 

OK...back on topic. I had to finish my Christmas cooking shopping, and I bought lettuce, apples, black angus patties (on sale, 1/3 off!) and no junk food except for a snack-sized pouch of salted nuts since I hadn't had lunch - and only ate about 1/3 of them. I've drank maybe 1/2 of a 10 ounce bottle of water, too. I'm really going to try cutting out most of the carbs and refined sugars. Well...I'll be MORE serious about it after Christmas dinner. LOL 

Dandish - that recipe sounds good. I wonder if you can just eat it like snack mix, without the yogurt? Or is it too messy? My biggest downfall is that I think I need something to snack on whenever I sit down at the computer.


----------



## Nomad

OK, I'm being silly and I have decided to let everyone look behind the curtain. People see me every day when I go out and nobody has run away yet. Although at times they have asked me to move because I was blocking the sun. I am 5'-10" tall and when I started this adventure I was at an all time high of 265 pounds. It's no wonder I have foot and joint pain. I guess I just had to get to where I could admit I was a very large person. But I'm going in the right direction and I'm happy about that. I got on the treadmill yesterday for the first time and only went 10 minutes. Today I took my music and Kiss got me to 20 minutes. I'm feeling really positive now that I know I can walk and my foot doesn't hurt because of it.

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

Woohoo Nomad! I don't think I could do 20 minutes on the treadmill, with or WITHOUT Kiss! I need to drag my eliptical machine up from the family room (where it isn't heated) to the living room so that I'll use it. Right now, I watch TV MAYBE once a day or every other day, and I march in place while I watch it. I can ALMOST make a one-hour episode of Gilmore Girls. LOL

My SO is 5'-10" and was 260# at his heaviest (or that he admitted, anyway), so I know exactly what that is. He lost 120# about 6 years ago, and has gained maybe 20# or 30# back since then, but looks a lot better now with a bit more weight on him. He only has part of a lung and bad veins (car accident) and always said he couldn't exercise. But he is running 10K's now and I'm pretty proud of his progress. Good incentive for me to get my lazy bones up and moving!


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Woohoo Nomad! I don't think I could do 20 minutes on the treadmill, with or WITHOUT Kiss! I need to drag my eliptical machine up from the family room (where it isn't heated) to the living room so that I'll use it. Right now, I watch TV MAYBE once a day or every other day, and I march in place while I watch it. I can ALMOST make a one-hour episode of Gilmore Girls. LOL
> 
> My SO is 5'-10" and was 260# at his heaviest (or that he admitted, anyway), so I know exactly what that is. He lost 120# about 6 years ago, and has gained maybe 20# or 30# back since then, but looks a lot better now with a bit more weight on him. He only has part of a lung and bad veins (car accident) and always said he couldn't exercise. But he is running 10K's now and I'm pretty proud of his progress. Good incentive for me to get my lazy bones up and moving!



The hard part is playing the air guitar while I walk. I have a picture of me from the late 80's when I used to run 2 miles a day and was 165 pounds. I look like a refugee camp escapee. I am comfortable and look good at around 200. When I would tell people I was 230 they wouldn't believe me. I must be heavy for my size. LOL If it wasn't for the hormone shot, I wouldn't have gained this last 30 pounds. But I'll get it off, it will just take time. It took nine months to put it on, but I plan to lose more than that in the next nine months.

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I'm at work, and we are having our Christmas party on the unit. There are so many cookies, and cupcakes.... I brought a big salad, and I'm going to have a slice or two of pizza. I don't eat meat so that let's me off the hook with the chili and the chicken wings! Wish me luck!


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Reporting back to say "I did good!!". I had salad, 2 slices of plain pizza (squares), and ONE COOKIE!!! 

I am so serious about getting healthy! Last night I dreamed that I was fit and running and leaping through the obstacles etc. Today I made a Dr's appt, for a complete physical, because I want to get healthy. This is a turning point for me ~ keep going down the path to deterioration, or get a grip!


----------



## ErinP

Congratulations, Daisy.


----------



## AverageJo

I now have a bit more incetive, too. Got my blood work results in. First time I've had high cholesterol as well as high triglicerides!! That shocked me. First time something came back medically that said HEY!! WATCH IT!!! But I'm not looking at this as bad news; instead I'm looking at it as good news as it's my true wakeup call! Time to get serious!!


----------



## cc-rider

Good job, everyone! Here's to wishing you all a HEALTHY, happy holiday!
(She says as she just packs up the fudge, PB fudge, macaroons, frosted sugar cookies, and baklava.....) Don't know how *I* got chosen to bring the cookie/candy plate this year!?

Hey....I don't think macaroons are too unhealthy for a treat! There is very little sugar, comparatively, a tiny bit of flour (3 T.), and mostly egg white and coconut. Of course, I dip the bottoms of mine in melted milk chocolate and then in finely chopped almonds...that doesn't help the calories....but they are good just plain, too. 

12 more hours.....Merry Christmas!


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Good job, everyone! Here's to wishing you all a HEALTHY, happy holiday!
> (She says as she just packs up the fudge, PB fudge, macaroons, frosted sugar cookies, and baklava.....) Don't know how *I* got chosen to bring the cookie/candy plate this year!?
> 
> Hey....I don't think macaroons are too unhealthy for a treat! There is very little sugar, comparatively, a tiny bit of flour (3 T.), and mostly egg white and coconut. Of course, I dip the bottoms of mine in melted milk chocolate and then in finely chopped almonds...that doesn't help the calories....but they are good just plain, too.
> 
> 12 more hours.....Merry Christmas!


I think you lost the healthy part when you dipped them in the chocolate and added nuts. Not too unhealthy I guess, but lots of calories. That probably at least doubled what they were plain. The family will have a platter of three cheeses and trail bologna this evening along with three kinds of crackers. They cut back. Last year it was four cheeses and a summer sausage with the bologna. I'll have a little but no crackers. It will be my supper, so it won't hurt me too bad. I've been saving a jar of salsa, too. I'll have a few chips and salsa and that will be it for me. Guess I'd better go hit the treadmill now and see if I can't burn off a few calories in advance.

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I walked down the stairs, and back up, from the first floor to the fifth, THREE times today! UH HUH!, and I'm going to start a thread on burning calories without even trying!


----------



## Nomad

I only ate a half of a bagel with braunswieger and an apple all day yesterday, so I could eat the cheese and trail bologna and the chips and salsa that we had in the evening. I ate more than I should have but less than I could have. I also did 22 minutes for .9 of a mile on the treadmill to prepare. We have a 20 pound bird in the roaster today, so I'll have to watch out again.

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

I didn't do as bad as I could have, either, but ate too many sweets. At least it gave me the energy to drive back home last night. Got in at 2 am, and by the time I unwound, it was 4 am before I got to bed. Wrapping gifts for the grandkids now, and heading out again in an hour or so. All I've had today is a bowl of oatmeal with cranberries, and I'll be good tonight. I told myself I can have ONE tiny piece of each type of dessert/sweet today. No deprivation, but no overindulgence, either. 

I'm anxious to see the scale tomorrow. My goal this week was to NOT gain.


----------



## Marie04

I weighed myself this morning, I'm still down 3 lbs. Probably wouldn't be if I weighed myself tonight LOL.. I didn't get on the treadmill at all this week, ate snacky stuff, both salty and sweet, and am totally sick of it... craving fruits and veggies right now. I did a lot of baking because it just doesn't seem like Christmas (to me) if I don't bake. But now I've had enough. 

okay, truthtelling time.. I'm 59, 5'5" and 205 right now. My all time high was 212 and I've bounced around below and up to that point for a few years. I never had a weight problem until my early 40's, but then it started slowly creeping up. I stayed at about 180 for many years, but put 30 lbs on since 2003 since I had to quit working due to health problems. Autoimmune problems run in the family.. Have been doing a lot of research on that recently. At one time I was so exhausted I couldn't even think about dieting or exercise, it was enough just to get through the day.

Nomad, so proud of you doing 20 mins on the treadmill!! I used to push myself to do 10 minutes..then 20 minutes.. It seems like once you kind of loosen up all those joints and muscles it definitely helps with pain and stiffness.

Everyone is doing great, can't wait to see how we do after all these holidays!


----------



## andiplus8

I really pigged out yesterday. Mostly on ham...yum... Today I am down 3 lbs!!!
I am at 207 now!!


----------



## cc-rider

Ok...I'll report in this morning, too, since it will be my lowest for today. Down 1.5!!!! Woohoo. Considering I ate like a pig yesterday. 

Congrats andiplus8!! You are at 20% of your first goal already. I'll update the chart once everyone else has reported in.

Happy holidays to all! Gonna be a good NEW year.


----------



## Nomad

I guess my walking on the treadmill has helped and offset the extra holiday food. I lost 1 pound this week. I am satisfied with that. Looks like everybody is doing well, and I'm sure once the holidays are over we'll do even better.

Nomad


----------



## Dandish

I'll weigh in an post tomorrow, I'm not overly optimistic...wasn't terrible, but wasn't "good" either. It's a new week now!


----------



## jamala

-1 for me


----------



## sbanks

I lost one pound this week. didn't really do much. Cut out a lot of carbs and tried to eat mostly meat. And I cut out a lot of soda

Will try to exercise more this week.


----------



## jd4020

Hi all.
I didn't do too bad, but I succombed to temptation too many times. We had a wonderful Christmas but still, I gained 2#s. 
I'm 50, 5'11" tall and am at 217 now. And now I'm dealing with a kidney infection.
Usually this last week of the year is not a good one, I usually just endure it with my seed catalogs and brining the books up to date, which I need to get started on.
Have a good productive week. 
jd


----------



## NickieL

Oh boy, holidays are a bad time to try to loose weight 

But all the food lately has made me feel sick.:stars: The last straw was when I went to SIL's house and had dinner with everyone there. It was all meat (something I really don't eat much of ordinarilly) but that is all that was served, meat, dips, cheese and crackers, and sweets. The only veggie was some creamy veggie caserrol (and creamy stuff isn't something I eat much either). But everyone in DH's family is natuarally twiggy. I mean SIL is a size zero and she's taller then me by at least 6":bash: They can eat this stuff and it doesn't faze them, not one bit.

I felt so sick the next couple days just from eatting that stuff and I realized that perhaps some of the weight I've been putting on is becuse I buy foods more for DH then for me. If DH were to eat the foods I naturally would buy and eat for myself he'd look anerexic. I know why now DH acted like he'd never eaten a veggie before! His family eats very little in the way of veggies and if they do, it's usually smothered in something LOL

So anyway, it just kind of opened my eyes to why I've gained so much this year, I jsut got used to eating like DH and his family and in reality the doctor has told him to eat 5000 cals a day to maintain, and I need to eat WAY less, 1200-1400 just to not gain. We have the compleate opposite kinds of matabolisems! 

So, I went to the store and I bought healthy stuff, stuff I would of bought had I been on my own. So it's a lot of salad, veggies, fruits and whole grains. It's time I get back on track. If DH doesn't want to be a twig, he can go out and buy the white bread and the deli meats and cheses, hot dogs, red meats, etc, etc, etc that he likes so much. Can't keep weight on him anyway, he sneezes and he losses a pound! I seen him eat a whole tray of brownies and still have lost weight the next morning. Some people have it easy I guess. I have never been a twig and likly never will be but I got to keep it so I do not keep gaining.


----------



## Dandish

Okay, no harm, no foul. A big fat 0 for me. Held perfectly steady. Today starts a new week! I WILL do better.  

Congrats to everyone who managed to do well this past week; for the ones who didn't, well, let's climb back on the wagon all together.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I forgot to weigh myself at work on Sunday, but I'll post tomorrow when I go back. I feel great, and am having fun cooking super-healthy stuff for myself.


----------



## cc-rider

Ok....ta da....week #4.
The big question is...will Hilltop Daisy hold her position as the biggest loser so far? Well, percentage-of-goal-wise. Nomad is ahead in sheer pounds. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## NickieL

eeps. I didn't know we were charting LOL I havn't weighed in for a while. I'm afraid to look actually. But, since I've been eating nothing but air food the last 3 days maybe I should take a look tomorrow morning on the scale LOL


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Put me down for another 1.5 pounds! I've lost 6 pounds since we began this challenge!


----------



## andiplus8

HA!! I lost 4 more lbs!! That's 7 total!! I am down to 203 from 210.


----------



## cc-rider

Way to go!!!! I'll probably do OK this week but this sure isn't the way to lose weight! I spent the morning at the urgent care center...turns out I just have the flu. Ugh, ugh, ugh. I've had a few sips of gatorade (ugh) and a handful of oyster crackers today. 

Updated chart....


----------



## Nomad

Good job everybody. I see a lot of blanks on the chart. Does that mean some people have decided not to participate? Sorry you're not well CC. I hope you get back on your feet soon. On the bright side you will probably lose some weight if you can't eat anything. OK, maybe not such a bright side.

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

Yep, lost 3.5 pounds yesterday. Wouldn't recommend it as a way to diet, however. Yuck. Having tea and crackers for breakfast, and making some rice to see if that will stay in my stomach. 

So much for the new years eve plans of heading to Chicago and playing music for two days with friends!


----------



## rver

Just got back home last night. I weighed this morning and have maintained. I'm satisfied with that - lots of goodies around.


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Yep, lost 3.5 pounds yesterday. Wouldn't recommend it as a way to diet, however. Yuck. Having tea and crackers for breakfast, and making some rice to see if that will stay in my stomach.
> 
> So much for the new years eve plans of heading to Chicago and playing music for two days with friends!


You should go, maybe your friends need to lose weight too. 

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

LOL. They are all in their 70-80's. They'd never forgive me. 
I'm going to see if I can't talk the SO into going without me and letting me have two days of peace to myself. Think that will happen?!?


----------



## NickieL

hey I stepped on the scale today, despite the holida I am down 4 more  I don't feel like I'
ve been starving either.


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> LOL. They are all in their 70-80's. They'd never forgive me.
> I'm going to see if I can't talk the SO into going without me and letting me have two days of peace to myself. Think that will happen?!?


Doubtful.

Nomad


----------



## ErinP

Just checking in to say another .5 for me.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Wow, everyone is doing great!! I'm going to hold off on weighing again until Sunday but I can tell I'm continuing to lose as my pants aren't so snug ;-)


----------



## Nomad

HilltopDaisy said:


> Wow, everyone is doing great!! I'm going to hold off on weighing again until Sunday but I can tell I'm continuing to lose as my pants aren't so snug ;-)


You better start wearing a belt, so you don't lose them in public.

Nomad


----------



## AverageJo

Sorry I haven't been on in a couple of weeks. The holidays are very hectic! BUT, I got on the scale and had a very pleasant surprise!! I stayed the same!! That was my goal through the holidays and I met it!! Yippeee for me. Now the serious week starts!!


----------



## Marie04

As of this morning I am still holding at 3 lbs down. I ate mostly salads of different kinds even when we ate out, yogurt, gluten-free cereal w/almond milk.. but those Christmas cookies in the freezer called to me with morning coffee and in the evenings.. I should have tossed them, but couldn't bring myself to do it lol.

I have not been on the treadmill for two weeks now, and this morning I had a hard time coming up the basement stairs.. my knees were sooo painful and weak. So it's a wake up call to keep on.. 

Glad everyone is doing so well, even through the holidays! I enjoy coming here to share and be motivated!!


----------



## sbanks

I gained my half pound back.  
This is the week I get serious! Nothing but meat, water and tea for 2 weeks then I switch to fruit and veggies and workout every day of the week but the 3 I work.

Pray that I keep this going. My heart can't handle the weight anymore.


----------



## Nomad

sbanks said:


> I gained my half pound back.
> This is the week I get serious! Nothing but meat, water and tea for 2 weeks then I switch to fruit and veggies and workout every day of the week but the 3 I work.
> 
> Pray that I keep this going. My heart can't handle the weight anymore.


Is that a safe diet? If you are going for all protein maybe you could alternate days with beans of some sort. At least you'd be getting some fiber with your protein and I think the calories for beans are lower than meat.

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I'm down another pound! for a total of 7 pounds. I'm doing Tosca Reno's "Clean Eating", I've ordered a couple of her books and I'm winging it for now. She suggests 3 small meals and 3 snacks, and it's working! No prepared/packaged stuff, only whole wheat bread and pasta, brown rice, lots of lean protein, veggies and fruit. I don't need to eat big portions when I know I'm going to eat again in 2 hours!


----------



## Nomad

I'm down 2 pounds this week. I was on the treadmill 6 of 7 days and I went a mile each time. Not a great distance, but much more than I was getting in my recliner.

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

Everyone is doing well considering this is the FAT month of the year! But it's a new year and time to start over. Now that I'm feeling better, I've been drinking water like crazy (think I was a bit dehydrated), so have gained back some of the loss from being sick. (drats). Let me read through the older posts and update the chart.....
Can you believe we are on week 5 already? But we've made it through the holidays!!!!

Should I delete the people that haven't reported in for the last 3 weeks or so?

Hey....I'm ready to add a challenge. How many people have treadmills or the abililty to have someplace to walk for a mile a day?

Ok...here's the chart...


----------



## Marie04

I have a treadmill. Yes, I'll get back on it tomorrow! Just weighed myself and I'm still holding at 3 lbs down. 

Good going everyone!!! woohoo!!!


----------



## jamala

0 for me this week This week will be crazy but I am determined to get on the treadmill each day if for nothing else I heard it will reduce stress.


----------



## cc-rider

Ok....so let's kick it up a notch?? How about if we all set a goal of 1/2 hour of exercise (not just normal housecleaning, etc.) per day? Mine will be to walk on the treadmill or eliptical or something. We can report in on our level...for instance, I think Nomad said he did a mile each day for six days. I propose 1/2 hour a day for six days a week. If you self-report your exercise days when you report your net gain or loss for the week, I'll color-code your square. If you do at least 1/2 hour a day for at least 6 days, you'll get a pretty color. LOL Whatcha think??


----------



## Marie04

okay, I love pretty colors!


----------



## jamala

Ok that is great, except I will be at Disney world next Sunday and won't have access to the net to post. I will post Friday before we leave my days/time and hopefully weight loss. I am going to walk now so I can get 6 days in by Friday when we leave.


----------



## cc-rider

Sounds like fun, jamala!!!! Just walking at Disney World will be good exercise. LOL.
I have a friend that takes her family to Disney Land (is that the one in Florida?) every 2 or 3 years. She lives in Ohio and was trying desperately to lose weight, so made a goal of "walking" to Disney Land. She marked off a route on a map, and tracks how far she walks every day. She figures that by the time she has "walked" there, they will be able to go again. In the meantime, she's lost about 30 pounds!!


----------



## andiplus8

Cool on the pretty colors...
My weight this week has stayed the same. I am still at 203. But at least I didn't go up.


----------



## NickieL

WOHOO!!! I'm down another 2 lbs this morning  total 8 lbs so far. I thought I'd gain as i ate a couple cookies at the new years party. 

This is cool, I'm actually eating a lot more then I normally let myself eat but i'm losing weight. I'm just eating a lot of unprocessed stuff. A lot of raw stuff. that and i stopped diet soda (a tough one for me).


----------



## sbanks

no treadmill here. Just aerobics and free weights and a diet change.

Sounds like everyone is doing good.


----------



## cc-rider

I'm surprised that stopping the diet cola would make a difference (weight-wise). I thought they were 0 calories? I know they aren't good for you, though. Good job, NickieL!


----------



## Nomad

I won't be doing 30 minutes a day. I do a mile in about 22 minutes which includes the cool down period. The more weight I lose, the faster I will do it. I really hate the treadmill because it's so boring. But I don't go outside much, so it's about all the walking I get. And I will probably only do 5 days. So I guess I won't be getting any pretty colors.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Should I delete the people that haven't reported in for the last 3 weeks or so?



Maybe you could make a post up in Countryside Families in case they forgot. Then if you get no more response you might clean up the chart. Whatever is easier for you.

Nomad


----------



## AverageJo

Congratulations everyone!! cc-rider, I think your chart is awsome. Are we going to extend it beyond 6 weeks? I'd like to as I'm only just NOW getting serious about this, and it's already week 5! As for the folks that haven't checked in, you might want to PM them to see if they're still interested. Something in the Countryside Families might be OK as well if you don't name names; that might embarass those that have decided to back out? Just a thought.

As for the exercise, I guess I'm not going to get pretty colors. It's absolutely freezing here and I don't have any way to exercise indoors other than non-aerobic ones like situps and such.


----------



## cc-rider

Yep, we'll extend it as long as people are interested. I just did 6 weeks as a preliminary chart to see how it would work. 

You don't need exercise equipment to participate. I "march" in place for 1/2 an hour while I watch a TV show. During commercials, I run laps (chasing the dog) through the living room. LOL


----------



## andiplus8

woohoo! I take it back. I'm down another lb! I shouldn't have weighed myself last night. I know better. You have to do it first thing in the morning right after you pee.


----------



## andiplus8

cc-rider said:


> Ok....so let's kick it up a notch?? How about if we all set a goal of 1/2 hour of exercise (not just normal housecleaning, etc.) per day? Mine will be to walk on the treadmill or eliptical or something. We can report in on our level...for instance, I think Nomad said he did a mile each day for six days. I propose 1/2 hour a day for six days a week. If you self-report your exercise days when you report your net gain or loss for the week, I'll color-code your square. If you do at least 1/2 hour a day for at least 6 days, you'll get a pretty color. LOL Whatcha think??


Ok, I don't do actual prescribed "exercise". I live on a farm so chasing dogs, goats, chickens, even just going down to do chores in the mornings is strenuous. So I get exercise, I just over eat. A LOT. I imagine if I cut down to the amount of calories I need in a day the usual exercise I get will be sufficient. I just really don't have time to add extra anyway. Between the animals, homeschooling, making everything from scratch, Bible time, housework, fixing up my herbals, and everything that comes with each season here, the only way to figure in exercise is to do it in my sleep. LOL


----------



## Yldrosie

Ok, I'm ready. Thank goodness all the holidays are over and I "only" gained 3 lbs. So put me on the chart. I'm chiming in. Thanks


----------



## NickieL

I'm in for the exercise challenge, although i already do at least 30 minutes a day (walking the dog) on top of being on my feet all day at work just about. But I do really need to kick it up a notch as I WILL be starting my walk across the USA this year so i need to get training for that.


----------



## cc-rider

Physically walking across the USA? That'd be way cool. What's the story?


----------



## NickieL

lol not all at once, can't afford to quit work for it BUT whenever I have enough PTO saved up for 2-3 weeks at a time, I'll be doing a section on the ADT (american discovery trail). I'll be starting in indiana this year since it's closer to home.


----------



## Dandish

Okay, not great, but down 1 (actually 0.8, but I'm rounding....


----------



## ErinP

cc-rider said:


> I'm surprised that stopping the diet cola would make a difference (weight-wise). I thought they were 0 calories?


It does seem counter-intuitive doesn't it...

It's not the _calories_ that are the issue. It's the "not good for you" part.
Both excess caffeine, as well as artificial sweeteners have been linked to weight GAIN. I can't remember why. I'd have to go hunt up the research.

Though it's a perfect example that all calories are not created equal.


----------



## ErinP

double post


----------



## jd4020

I've had a rather good week. I cut out most sweets, except for New Years. I had some hershey kisses, a slice of homemade cherry pie and a tiny wedge of banana cream pie, also homemade. I really hate it when someone makes something special and seems to have hurt feelings if you don't have some of it. But, oh well. It was very good, except for the hershey kisses, I kind of wanted some chocolate but they just didn't taste very good at all.
I have lost 5 pounds for the week.  I drank my water, in fact I cut out coffee and most teas for the week, because I've been having an issue with kidney infection so I've been drinking a lot of water. 
Excercise: well, I haven't been able to do my hula hooping because of the kidney thing and some lower back pain, but have been able to do chores which 1. need to be done, illness or pain aside & 2. requires a lot of walking around to the various buildings, carrying water buckets, breaking ice out of water bowls & scooping out the hen house, the duck house and the goat pen--about 3 hours of scooping work there. I think dh might be joining me in walking either outside when it's nicer or inside on the treadmill. We just got that set up down the basement. 
Praying for ya'll to have a successful week ahead.
jd


----------



## Nancy

This is a group I'd like to join. I'd like to loose 20 pounds to get to a better BMI. 5'4" and 160. I need to cut my portions I know and start walking again.


----------



## Nomad

Nancy said:


> This is a group I'd like to join. I'd like to loose 20 pounds to get to a better BMI. 5'4" and 160. I need to cut my portions I know and start walking again.


If you do those things, you will be guaranteed to lose.

Nomad


----------



## NickieL

I know I'm not supposed to look at the scale every day......but I can't help it. It keeps going down which makes my day  Swithcing out all the foods that has the additives is really helping me. And i'm eating more then I used to. I love this 'diet' lol


----------



## sbanks

I've lost 5lbs!!  yeah!!

Now, If I can do this every week between now and March 16th I should be set.

The problem for me is keeping it up after I've met my goal.


----------



## andiplus8

NickieL said:


> I know I'm not supposed to look at the scale every day......but I can't help it. It keeps going down which makes my day  Swithcing out all the foods that has the additives is really helping me. And i'm eating more then I used to. I love this 'diet' lol


Oh I know! I step on that scale every single morning even though I shouldn't! But I keep going down too a little at a time. It's more addicting than food. LOL
Keep up the good work! Sounds like you're doing something right.


----------



## andiplus8

I am down to 201!! yay! That's 9 lbs so far.


----------



## Marie04

I'm going to start that "Garden of Life"..Maker's Diet.. I actually have a container of Garden of Life food supplement on hand. My ENT/allergist recommended it. Tomorrow I will check into it some more. Good, healthy food.


----------



## AverageJo

Well, this isn't the way I wanted to loose weight! We've been sick all week. So far I've lost 6 pounds!! I wonder how much more I'd have lost had I stayed with the diet. As it is, I cheated for the comfort food.

But, I'll take it!! 6 pounds is 6 pounds!! Now I hope to keep the scales going downward.


----------



## NickieL

Wohoo! I swear, I'm not bribing the scale but its down again today. total lost so far since christmas: 9!


----------



## sbanks

I'm down another 5. 10 lbs lost since christmas.


----------



## andiplus8

I know I shouldn't weigh or check in til tomorrow, but I weighed this morning with no clothes on right before my shower and......
I am down to 199!!!!!!!!!!
I am so excited! I am below 200! Finally! 
Of course WITH my clothes I still weigh 201, but now I know what my actual weight is. I'm so happy I can't stand it! yay!


----------



## NickieL

andiplus8 said:


> I know I shouldn't weigh or check in til tomorrow, but I weighed this morning with no clothes on right before my shower and......
> I am down to 199!!!!!!!!!!
> I am so excited! I am below 200! Finally!
> Of course WITH my clothes I still weigh 201, but now I know what my actual weight is. I'm so happy I can't stand it! yay!


Congrats!!!! good work :banana02:


----------



## andiplus8

sbanks said:


> I'm down another 5. 10 lbs lost since christmas.


YAY! Congrats!! :rock:


----------



## andiplus8

AverageJo said:


> Well, this isn't the way I wanted to loose weight! We've been sick all week. So far I've lost 6 pounds!! I wonder how much more I'd have lost had I stayed with the diet. As it is, I cheated for the comfort food.
> 
> But, I'll take it!! 6 pounds is 6 pounds!! Now I hope to keep the scales going downward.


Sorry you've been sick, but WOOOHOOOO on the weight loss!


----------



## andiplus8

NickieL said:


> Wohoo! I swear, I'm not bribing the scale but its down again today. total lost so far since christmas: 9!


:clap::clap::clap:
WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cc-rider

Wow...way to go, gals!!!! I check the scale everyday, too. Yes, it's addictive! I don't let it get me down if I gain a bit because I know it fluctuates daily, but it's sure great when it is down. I'm sure I didn't do well this week but at least I'm still down a bit, I think. I won't get a colored square this week, though, because I didn't exercise tonight....too busy and now I'm too tired.

My grandson broke his wrist clear through both bones last night, and had surgery this morning. I had to stay with the other grandkids while his mom and dad was at the hospital. I'm WAY tired now. Now I know why God doesn't let 50+ year olds get pregnant!!!!!


----------



## cc-rider

NickieL said:


> Wohoo! I swear, I'm not bribing the scale but its down again today. total lost so far since christmas: 9!


Does that make you at 11 down now (counting the 2 during week 1), or 9 total so far? Trying to get my chart caught up and I'm losing track! LOL


----------



## rver

Weighed this morning - no change.


----------



## NickieL

oh, 9 total so far.


----------



## cc-rider

Mine was 0 for the week, too. But at least I didn't gain, and that was after a pizza binge on Friday night, and company last night (with chips and dips and desserts). Pizza again today, and then I'll be good the rest of the week! LOL. And no pretty color for me...I didn't exercise last night, but I did 3 or 4 times this week, so that was a good increase for me.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I'm getting all confused..... (I actually started a few weeks before Dec.1st and I'm down a total of 12 pounds), but I'm down 9 pounds since we started this challange. In any event, I'm THRILLED!!!


----------



## Nomad

Not a great week food wise. I had a lot going on and quite a bit of stress. One night I woke up about 1:30 and couldn't go back to sleep, so I decided after an hour of trying that I would read. I went crazy and had two cereal bowls full of pretzels and a box of JuJubes. I was feeling really bad about it until the wife said that even though I had gone crazy it wouldn't cause me to gain anything. She was right. One minor indiscretion isn't a huge deal if you don't let it get to you. Once I got all the stressful things done that I had to do I got back on track today with the walking and watching my intake. Bottom line, I lost 1 pound this week. I thought sure I was going to stay the same, so I am pretty happy.

Nomad


----------



## andiplus8

Nomad, that's great! Not that you messed up, but that you didn't let one little backslide turn into more stress. Which would have started a vicious cycle...blah, blah, blah....I'm glad you lost a lb. Good for you! And I like your attitude about your food indiscretion! lol


----------



## cc-rider

So that means you lost 2 more this week, is that right? You were 7 down. Like you said....it's all good!! I'm still waiting for Nomad, Dandish, ErinP, Jamala, Jd4020, Jenni, Marie, Nancy, Sage Lady and Yldrosie to chime in with their results for this week, and then I'll put up the chart again. 

I'm so excited with everyone's progress!


----------



## NickieL

Nomad, same thing happened to me, kind of, saturday night. I was alone at work, nothing to do, and there was food. So i ate things I shouldn't have and it showed a little on the scale this morning. But, I didn't freak about it. Instead i went to the sand dunes and 'punished' myself  to try to burn off some calories.


----------



## Nomad

NickieL said:


> Nomad, same thing happened to me, kind of, saturday night. I was alone at work, nothing to do, and there was food. So i ate things I shouldn't have and it showed a little on the scale this morning. But, I didn't freak about it. Instead i went to the sand dunes and 'punished' myself  to try to burn off some calories.


I'm lucky, I don't have to punish myself. I have a wife for that. :hysterical:

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> So that means you lost 2 more this week, is that right? You were 7 down. Like you said....it's all good!! I'm still waiting for Nomad, Dandish, ErinP, Jamala, Jd4020, Jenni, Marie, Nancy, Sage Lady and Yldrosie to chime in with their results for this week, and then I'll put up the chart again.
> 
> I'm so excited with everyone's progress!


I posted my loss 39 minutes before your post. Did it not show up?

Nomad


----------



## jd4020

Morning all--
Hang in there Nomad. I don't have that problem of waking in the middle of the night, but this past week was not a good one for me (choice of snacks wise-chocolate and chips) still, in the afternoon.  However, I did manage to at least keep the snacks to a correct size and portion.
However small it may be, I am happy to report, in spite of the week I have lost 1#.  
Had a couple of good excercise days. Also, happy news---our daughter is getting married this year, so we were doing a lot of running around getting the church and reception hall lined up, trying on dresses and having lots of fun. 
I think my kidney infection has been resolved, at least that pain is practically gone so I can get more active in other areas of stretching & toning.
Thanks for the chart cc.
jd


----------



## cc-rider

Nomad said:


> I posted my loss 39 minutes before your post. Did it not show up?
> 
> Nomad


Ah!! Don't know how I missed it! I'll get the chart updated tonight.


----------



## NickieL

Doing my hardest to get to that 10 lb. mark seems to be taking forever! I think DH is trying to sabatage me....

I came home to red roses and chocolates (the GOOD kind) last night from work.....Never fails that when I go on a diet he brings me candies....*sigh* every time!

I managed to resist...but barely! I know he will get his feelings hurt if I don't at least pretend to have eaten someeep::help: So I had one tiny piece and put the rest in the freezer for special occasions.


----------



## cc-rider

Ta da... updated. Wow...Nomad is the biggest loser so far. At least, pound-wise! He's got a few people right on his heels, however. Run, Nomad, run!!!! LOL


----------



## NickieL

yay everyone!!!  Keep on keeping on


----------



## sbanks

Well, I am going to crank up the exercise for the next 3 days and see if I can get another 5-10 lbs off of me. I had a rough start to this week and ate a couple of things I shouldn't have. It didn't add anything to me though 

Keep on walking, etc.


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Wow...Nomad is the biggest loser so far.


Thanks, I think. You are talking about weight, right?

Nomad


----------



## AverageJo

Well, now that we're over the flu, I've gained some of my weight back. I knew that wasn't the best way to loose weight! LOL! I'm still hoping to get it back off so I'm back down where I was. I'll post later with the 'official' checkin.


----------



## Dandish

Sorry I missed the chart (and a goal!) this week. Big fat 0 again for me - we had some unexpected out-of-town company and sort of shot the calorie budget while entertaining. Getting back on track now...

CC don't bother redoing the chart, I can wait until next week for my unimpressive number to show up - lol.  

Good going folks, doing great!


----------



## FreightTrain

im down 20 since i started a month ago!!


----------



## andiplus8

I'm down to 198 now so that is a total of 11 lbs for me so far. YAY! Which is more than the 60% on the board. I love that chart btw. Very motivational!


----------



## cc-rider

Way to go Andiplus8. I assume that additional -2 pounds goes on NEXT week's weigh-in? Wow!!! You are doing great. What was your ultimate goal?

Good job, FreightTrain. You must have been lurking because we haven't heard from you before, have we? Should I put you on the chart, and if so, what is your goal? Some of us are taking it in small bites (no pun intended) and shooting for 15 pounds at a time.


----------



## andiplus8

my short term goal for 6 weeks is 15lbs. My long term goal is 70lbs.


----------



## ErinP

Sorry I missed last week, cc. I had no change so didn't post it.
But I'm down 2 for this week!


----------



## AverageJo

Bummer.... I'm officially UP a pound this week for a net loss of 5 pounds. Well, next week is a new week and I hope it will be better than this one. Hang in there everyone and congratulations to those that lost!!


----------



## Rain

Hey everyone!

I'd love to join in if I may? I've been slowly losing the weight I put on from 2004 - 2007 when I was on some medication. Last year, I only managed an average of 1.5 pounds a month, I'd love the added motivation! 

So, from reading the thread through, I see that you all do your weigh-in on Sundays and post your results?


----------



## NickieL

well I made my goal and then some for the week LOL i celebrated by going out an a very COLD hike with a group of Navy people and one very peppy drill Sargent in the dunes...

They handed my butt to me on a platter LOL! I must be a sucker for punishment I guess! But I plant to hike and backpack with them very soon and they were encouraging and not judgemental about me being at the back of the pack on the hike. I probably looked like I was dying though LOL!

I have never been fast at h iking, even when at my thinnist so this was tough for me, a real challenge even though it was only about 3 miles through a foot of snow up and down hills. I haven't hiked in a group for a long time and am used to more meandering along, taking pictures, stopping to look at nature, etc....there was no stopping tyo look at nature except when you had to really catch your breath!


----------



## sbanks

you are a glutton for punishment NickieL! lol There is no snow here and it is around 40 degrees and I won't workout in that. How did you do it?


----------



## NickieL

well...its either hole up for 5 months of winter or jsut go out and get used to it LOL!


----------



## cc-rider

Welcome, Rain and FreightTrain! Please let me know what your goals are and I'll put you on the chart. Yes, we "report in" on Sunday....or as close to that as possible. I'll track your progress on the chart. That seems really motivational to me!!! Even though I didn't do well this week and actually GAINED 1/2 a pound. 

Report in, everyone, and I'll update the chart tonight.


----------



## cc-rider

NickieL said:


> well...its either hole up for 5 months of winter or jsut go out and get used to it LOL!


Wow, Nickie....that's the way to push yourself!!! How did you get in with that bunch? I'm going to be in Indiana today - I have a board meeting in Fort Wayne once a month. Of course, Indiana weather isn't much different than Ohio.....cold, cold, cold.


----------



## cc-rider

ErinP said:


> Sorry I missed last week, cc. I had no change so didn't post it.
> But I'm down 2 for this week!


Do I post the 2 for this week, or has it changed as of today (Sunday)?? Way to go, by the way!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## sbanks

no change here. don't know what I'm doing wrong. but I am changing my diet again today and going to raw fruits and veggies.


----------



## cc-rider

Didn't you lose 9 1/2 last week? That's a really high drop and I would think if you just maintained your currecnt weight for a few weeks, that'd be good! You can't (don't want to) lose that much each week.


----------



## Rain

Thanks for the welcome CC-Rider! 

Today I weigh 163, my goal is to reach 135, so I have 28 pounds to go! 
I guess I'm starting fresh and not including the 54 I've already lost?

I have a metabolic disorder, so the only thing that works, besides eating sensibly, is daily exercise. I have to push myself despite the cold weather!


----------



## NickieL

cc-rider said:


> Wow, Nickie....that's the way to push yourself!!! How did you get in with that bunch? I'm going to be in Indiana today - I have a board meeting in Fort Wayne once a month. Of course, Indiana weather isn't much different than Ohio.....cold, cold, cold.


I found a meetup group on line, NWI Outdoors LTD. It is a very active group of people. I saw it mentioned in the local paper a month or so ago and finially checked it out on the web a couple weeks ago.



I am down two more lbs.....so thats a total of -11:hobbyhors


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Put me down for another -2 pounds, please!! 

This feels great! I'm happy that we are all doing so well! Congratulations to us ALL.


----------



## ErinP

cc-rider said:


> Do I post the 2 for this week, or has it changed as of today (Sunday)?? Way to go, by the way!!!!!!! :clap:


Week 5 is no change, week six is -2. 
And thanks!


----------



## sbanks

replying to CC

Why not? I need to lose a lot. I am 5'3" tall and weigh 210 lbs. I would eventually like to get down to 165. but I wanted to be around 180-170 by March 16th. that means I have 70lbs to lose.

Migraine hit me today so I have to go back on the caffeine wagon for a while.


----------



## jamala

WOW, back from Disney lost 1 lb. and did my exercise everyday!! Walked daily ran some days but for the last 9 days have got the exercise in.


----------



## Rain

sbanks said:


> replying to CC
> 
> Why not? I need to lose a lot. I am 5'3" tall and weigh 210 lbs. I would eventually like to get down to 165. but I wanted to be around 180-170 by March 16th. that means I have 70lbs to lose.
> 
> Migraine hit me today so I have to go back on the caffeine wagon for a while.


Hey SBanks, sorry about your migraine. Geez, I don't think it's possible to lose 40 pounds in that little time! I mean, I'm sure it _can _be done in an unhealthy way, but are you in a race or do you want to lose for good? I know, I'm blunt.


----------



## Nomad

I wasn't able to walk a few days this week, but I am pleasantly surprised to report I lost 2 pounds. I'm hoping to hit my goal by my birthday. I sure hope I do it, because it's the 150th Anniversary of First Manassas and I am hoping to attend the event.

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

Good job, everyone! Here is the chart as of today...note jamala's pretty colored square.  She got all the exercise in. If I've missed anyone, please let me know.


----------



## cc-rider

Nomad said:


> I wasn't able to walk a few days this week, but I am pleasantly surprised to report I lost 2 pounds. I'm hoping to hit my goal by my birthday. I sure hope I do it, because it's the 150th Anniversary of First Manassas and I am hoping to attend the event.
> 
> Nomad


When's the birthday, Nomad? And where is the event held? (The First Manassas anniversary -- not your birthday party!) LOL


----------



## sbanks

Rain said:


> Hey SBanks, sorry about your migraine. Geez, I don't think it's possible to lose 40 pounds in that little time! I mean, I'm sure it _can _be done in an unhealthy way, but are you in a race or do you want to lose for good? I know, I'm blunt.


I'm just wanting to lose 20 or 25 in that time frame. Then the rest will come off when I start my new self owned business. (sheep shearing)

I want to lose for good. I love high carb foods and this is what makes me fat. While I don't eat a lot, I eat alot of carbs so I go on meat diet for a while and then switch to veggies. Its just hard for me to get motivated to exercise.


----------



## Rain

> I want to lose for good. I love high carb foods and this is what makes me fat. While I don't eat a lot, I eat alot of carbs so I go on meat diet for a while and then switch to veggies. Its just hard for me to get motivated to exercise.


I'm an old-school type of person. I gained 97 pounds because of meds I was taking from 2004-2007. After that it was merely a battle of will, that I lost for about a year. Before that I was a body builder. I'm not a dietitian or a kinesiologist, but I do understand how my own body works. I know how many calories and the nutrients I need daily to keep my body injury and disease-free. I also know what amount of cardio/weight training I need to increase my muscle strength in order to up my metabolism enough to burn fat. But my knowledge didn't come overnight - it took nearly 10 years for me to gain my own personal insight. When the "experts" say 2 pounds a week is a safe and sensible weight loss, I agree with them. So your goal of losing (you originally said 30-40 pounds) in 8 weeks seemed unreasonable because that would be 4-5 pounds a week....you see what I mean? 
:soap: <== is that me?

I know it's tough to get yourself to exercise. Society doesn't help does it? I mean...we see all these foolish weight-loss shows on tv, and all of these gimmicks that the marketing companies come up with to make money...it's shameful! It's a habit like all others, if we make the choice to do it, then we should follow through. :soap: <== there I go again! LOL, but I just want everyone to be happy and healthy, I can't help it!


----------



## andiplus8

Almost forgot to check in! I guess I am down 2 lbs this week? I can't remember. I am at 198 so whatever I was last week minus this week is whatever I lost.:huh: LOL I can't keep track......
Sorry.


----------



## andiplus8

cc-rider said:


> Good job, everyone! Here is the chart as of today...note jamala's pretty colored square.  She got all the exercise in. If I've missed anyone, please let me know.


ME!! :sob: You missed me... :sob:
Now I have to go a whole nother week without counting those 2 tiny lbs I lost....
:sob:


----------



## cc-rider

LOL. Ok Andiplus8....I can't stand to see an emoticon cry! I've revised the original posting #279 and included you. Go back and check. 

Wow...you are at 73% of your first goal, too!!!!! Ok, I'm going to be SERIOUS this week!! I WILL exercise. I WILL eat better....


----------



## andiplus8

cc-rider said:


> LOL. Ok Andiplus8....I can't stand to see an emoticon cry! I've revised the original posting #279 and included you. Go back and check.
> 
> Wow...you are at 73% of your first goal, too!!!!! Ok, I'm going to be SERIOUS this week!! I WILL exercise. I WILL eat better....


WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!
LOL I will be pulling for you to get serious this week! Good luck!!
I have already gone down another lb. It will be on next week's though. So don't worry about it. LOL


----------



## Dandish

This is slow going, but it's better than nothing! -1 again for me this week...I'm in a bit of winter funk so I'm going to try to get more walking in this week. Hope the weather cooperates a little! 

CC - don't bother to add me to the chart until it's convenient, I know I'm later than most in reporting usually.

Congrats to all of you - everyone seems to be doing well and I'm very impressed!


----------



## Rain

Hi CC-Rider!

A good friend of mine reminded me that the pressure of having to weigh myself every week caused me a lot of stress in the past, and he's right! You can remove my name from the list when it's convenient. I'll still check in once in a while to post my progress though! I will have lost the last 28 pounds by August!


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> When's the birthday, Nomad? And where is the event held? (The First Manassas anniversary -- not your birthday party!) LOL



Not a Civil War buff I see. First Manassa was July 21, 1861. That is my birthday...except for the 1861 part. As far as I know the event will be held there and I believe some of it will be on the actual battlefield. The dates are July 22-24 because they do these events on weekends. Since this is the 150th year for some events, there will be higher than normal attendance by reenactors. I think I'll be a Union soldier, because the Confederate rolls are filled. Even the 14th Virginia of which I'm an associate member will be going as Union troops. I'm not sure what outfit they are falling in with, but it seems like I remember a New York unit. Or I can just go with the 5th Ohio since I'm an active member there. If I keep going on my weight loss my uniform will look pretty big on me. But that's OK. 

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

Dandish, congrats! Even a pound a week, if you keep it off, is a great loss! I'll update the chart in the next day or so and hopefully a few more people with report in.

Rain. That's fine! We'll know you are lurking and we'll still be pulling for you! Surprise us in August with the good news!!!! I understand the stress and that it doesn't work for some people. For me, it works because it makes me accountable and I HAVE to make progress or be embarrassed. 

Nomad. That sounds like a lot of fun. Do you camp when you stay there? What does the family do? I can't picture them as reenactors and sleeping in a tent.


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Nomad. That sounds like a lot of fun. Do you camp when you stay there? What does the family do? I can't picture them as reenactors and sleeping in a tent.


I have an 'A' tent and sleep on the ground. The last time I went to an event it was 16 degrees and I had everything I owned on top of me to try to keep warm. Fortunately there was straw to put on the ground which really helps. Many families do go to the events and the women also dress in period clothing. There is normally a separate area set up for family camping. The guys set up just as they did back then. On a side note...there are women who dress up as soldiers and most guys don't much care for that. At least the women in the war hid the fact that they were women. To get my females in a tent you'd have to duct tape them and stack them like cordwood cause they wouldn't go voluntarily.

Nomad


----------



## jd4020

Sounds like a lot of fun Nomad. Love the history. We do some re-enacting from the Civil War time period. Make our own clothing and such. Our weekend event is held in September In Lincoln, IL, at the fairgrounds for the National Railsplitting Festival and contest. We have some pretty exciting contests and are expecting several more teams this year.
I would love to attend your event in Ohio but that is the very weekend of our daughters wedding this year. 
On the topic here, I haven't lost anything but didn't gain anything either. Hasn't been a real good week--hoping for better this week. 
jd


----------



## Nomad

jd4020 said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun Nomad. Love the history. We do some re-enacting from the Civil War time period. Make our own clothing and such. Our weekend event is held in September In Lincoln, IL, at the fairgrounds for the National Railsplitting Festival and contest. We have some pretty exciting contests and are expecting several more teams this year.
> I would love to attend your event in Ohio but that is the very weekend of our daughters wedding this year.
> On the topic here, I haven't lost anything but didn't gain anything either. Hasn't been a real good week--hoping for better this week.
> jd


There are a few events in Ohio, but Manassas is in Virginia. You may know the battle as Bull Run. The event I mentioned when it was so cold was at Zoar, OH and we reenacted the attack of Marye's Heights at Fredericksburg. Needless to say, most of us were killed. I'll stop hijacking my own thread now.

Good job on everyone that lost weight this past week and for those that didn't, don't give up because if you keep at it you will.

Nomad


----------



## SageLady

Sorry that I am just now checking in. Have been quite sick since Christmas and haven't really followed my diet or weight. Feeling better now thanks to antibiotics and lots of rest. Weighed yesterday and I am down 9 more lbs. since week 2.  I must say the weight loss has been effortless since I haven't had an appetite at all.....


----------



## HilltopDaisy

SageLady, hope you are on the mend! Hey, nine pounds is nine pounds!


----------



## sbanks

The scales aren't saying I'm losing anything but the clothes are!
Maybe I need new scales.


----------



## cc-rider

Like someone else in another thread said...it isn't about the pounds, it's about the inches.  Muscle weighs more than fat, too, so if you are replacing fat with muscle, you aren't going to lose the weight, per se. Sounds like you are toning up and that's a REALLY good thing!


----------



## sbanks

cc-rider said:


> Like someone else in another thread said...it isn't about the pounds, it's about the inches.  Muscle weighs more than fat, too, so if you are replacing fat with muscle, you aren't going to lose the weight, per se. Sounds like you are toning up and that's a REALLY good thing!


Well, I sure do hope it is tone. I don't really do much but work at a grocery store. Every time I try to set up time to exercise somebody says we have to go do this or that :grit: I think I need to get me one of these for him :hammer:

good luck everybody!


----------



## jamala

Loved my colored square, I was sitting here on my bum not wanting to exercise but when I saw my pretty square I couldn't bear not getting another this week. Thanks for the motivation!!


----------



## cc-rider

Hey, had a chat with the OP today. He had a good suggestion to change the rules for the exercise thing. Some people just CAN'T do 30 minutes. So the new rules (to get a pretty colored block) are:
You must attempt to do 1 more (fill in the blank) than you did the previous day. Your "fill in the blank" can be one more step, one more minute on the treadmill, one more flight of stairs, one more block walked...whatever. My "one more" for today was that I did a mile in 18.09 minutes (I never said I was a speed walker) and tomorrow I'll try to beat that by a few seconds. I also cranked the slope up a bit and will do that again tomorrow. 

Whatcha think?? Good enough, Nomad??


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Hey, had a chat with the OP today. He had a good suggestion to change the rules for the exercise thing. Some people just CAN'T do 30 minutes. So the new rules (to get a pretty colored block) are:
> You must attempt to do 1 more (fill in the blank) than you did the previous day. Your "fill in the blank" can be one more step, one more minute on the treadmill, one more flight of stairs, one more block walked...whatever. My "one more" for today was that I did a mile in 18.09 minutes (I never said I was a speed walker) and tomorrow I'll try to beat that by a few seconds. I also cranked the slope up a bit and will do that again tomorrow.
> 
> Whatcha think?? Good enough, Nomad??


Oh sure, blame me for your constant changes. Just kidding. I think that is more fair. The other way made it all but impossible for some folks to get a colored square...me included. Now I have the chance to do it, and I will. I will do six days this week. I'll miss tomorrow because of a doctor's appointment and a meeting. Both involve travel, so my day will be full. 18.09 minutes is fairly fast. I'm a tiny bit slower than that, but I also add some incline and I'm way heavier than you are. How about we race a mile in six months? I'll be in Olympic form by then.:smiley-laughing013:

Nomad


----------



## AverageJo

I'm so tired of being sick and tired. First it was the flu, then it was the kids getting the flu, now it's this darn cold with chills and all, and I'm sure that the kids will probably get it next as I'm their main caregiver. I just can't get motivated to eat right and exercise when I'm feeling so cruddy and wanting comfort food. 

I sure hope we get healthy soon so I can really get motivated for this!!


----------



## HilltopDaisy

OK, I can't commit to 6 days in a row of anything! BUT, I work the next 4 days, Thursday-Sunday, so I will commit to walking up the 4 flights of stairs (from the 1st floor to the 5th floor) 4 times per shift. That's 80 steps, four times in an 8 hour period. I can't do it ONCE without stopping to catch my breath, but I recover pretty quickly. I will weigh in Sunday evening. It's much too cold outside to walk, and I don't have any exercise equipment at home. I hope to get to the store and buy myself some free weights and a bench in the very near future. Spring will be here before we know it and I'll be able to get some walking/running in! 

I don't care much about a colored square, but I will say that coming here everyday has been a big help to me. Everyone is doing such a great job!


----------



## sbanks

I've lost 4 inches off my waist and a pant size but no more poundage lately.


----------



## katydidagain

I'm not in the "race" but just wanted to say I'm really loving those pretty charts, cc. Best wishes to all contestants; watching all of you winning your battles is inspiring.


----------



## cc-rider

Wow....I love all the commitment on here! 
sbanks - congrats!! 4"????? That's got to feel good!


----------



## sbanks

Thanks, I guess I'm toning something. lol

I do a little happy dance in my mind every time I think about it.


----------



## cc-rider

I guess!!!! What have you been doing differently that has toned your stomach?
And on that note....I'm out to the family room to get my mile in before bed....gotta do it in a few seconds less than yesterday, you know!

I'm back!!! 15.36 minutes for a mile! That's about 2-1/2 minutes off of yesterday's time. Woohoo!!!!!! I'll join you in a happy dance!


----------



## cc-rider

Nomad said:


> How about we race a mile in six months? I'll be in Olympic form by then.:smiley-laughing013:Nomad


Are you throwing out the gauntlet???  I just might take you up on that. Let's say June 25th (my birthday!) at the trail around Lake Anna in Barberton??? :teehee:


----------



## sbanks

cc-rider said:


> I guess!!!! What have you been doing differently that has toned your stomach?
> And on that note....I'm out to the family room to get my mile in before bed....gotta do it in a few seconds less than yesterday, you know!
> 
> I'm back!!! 15.36 minutes for a mile! That's about 2-1/2 minutes off of yesterday's time. Woohoo!!!!!! I'll join you in a happy dance!


I do some punching exercises that twist me at the waist and standing stomach crunches. Oh, and I reach down into grocery carts 5 days a week (in and out, up and down) 5 days a week,


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Are you throwing out the gauntlet???  I just might take you up on that. Let's say June 25th (my birthday!) at the trail around Lake Anna in Barberton??? :teehee:



You don't want to do that. I cheat. I'll stay with you until the last few hundred yards and then I'll distract you and push you in the water. :happy0035: Actually we would probably be mugged by those darn geese. It's more like a mine field with those filthy animals. Who knew a goose could poop as much as a dog? I withdraw my challenge after seeing your latest time. You're getting close to 4 miles an hour and that's too fast for me.

Nomad


----------



## FreightTrain

down 1 more


----------



## cc-rider

Good job, FreightTrain! I'm afraid to look tomorrow. Today wasn't good.  I don't know why I'm not losing. 

Nomad, after that 4 minute mile the night before I was whipped the next day. My ribs hurt, for some reason?!? What would cause that??? So I didn't get my exercise in. Oh, I shoveled snow....maybe that's why my ribs hurt. Hm. Hey....how was the doc appointment?

Ok. No Lake Anna. Yeah, I forgot about the killer/pooper geese.


----------



## sbanks

I'm not losing either, CC. 

Guess I'm not exercising right


----------



## cc-rider

I know that part of my problem is that I think a "90 calorie snack pack" of pretzels is no big deal. Or one small oatmeal cookie. Or one serving of corn chips. But I forget that they all add up if I have LOTS of those "just a few empty calorie" treats in a day. 

I need to be more cognizant of what I'm eating. And quit eating when I'm bored.


----------



## andiplus8

Okay, I am at 196 right now which means I have lost 14lbs. I didn't lose 4 lbs this week so I must have been remiss in posting. Idk when.....But I guess since last week showed me down 11 lbs, this week needs to show me down 14 lbs. So I guess put me down for 4lbs this week no matter when I lost them. lol 
Which means I am 1 lb away from my first short term goal!!!!!!!!!!!
WOOHOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## NickieL

I fell off the wagon this week in a big way:yuck: :hammer: so I'm scared of what the scale is going to say...been avoiding the scale all week. But sunday i'm getting back on the horse.


----------



## sbanks

still at 210. started at 220


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Good job, FreightTrain! I'm afraid to look tomorrow. Today wasn't good.  I don't know why I'm not losing.
> 
> Nomad, after that 4 minute mile the night before I was whipped the next day. My ribs hurt, for some reason?!? What would cause that??? So I didn't get my exercise in. Oh, I shoveled snow....maybe that's why my ribs hurt. Hm. Hey....how was the doc appointment?


Shoveling snow counts as exercise. I'd be willing to bet you burn more calories doing that than walking for the same amount of time. Your ribs hurt, because you did something your body wasn't used to. It happenes to me all the time, but it's usually my back.

The PA was pretty happy with the mammogram results and he put me on an antibiotic. Unfortunately it really upsets my stomach and makes me want to eat something and not do anything. But I toughed it out and got my exercise in and lost 2 pounds this week. I told him I was a reenactor and asked if I would be healthy enough to go into the field this coming season and he said yes. So I have no excuse now not to go.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

NickieL said:


> I fell off the wagon this week in a big way:yuck: :hammer: so I'm scared of what the scale is going to say...been avoiding the scale all week. But sunday i'm getting back on the horse.



How far off? Week before last I went to the sister-in-law's house for lunch. I ended up eating everything but their dog. I had been watching my intake for so long that I went crazy. I think I had at least 5 sandwiches between ham and pastrami. I had cheese chunks and olives. I wrapped pickles spears in meat and ate those. Whatever I saw I ate...and a lot of it. Three days later I ate half of a Papa John's pizza for supper. I still lost 2 pounds that week. If you are exercising regularly your metabolism should be speeded up a bit and can take care of an indescretion or two. Making a habit of it is the bad thing, so I make sure I don't do it often. Many people don't know that if you starve yourself your body will eventually shut down and if you eat an ice cube you'll gain. So you need to eat many times during the day, just not a lot at one time. I only eat one real meal and the rest of the day I eat small amounts to keep my metabolism going. Anyway, no matter what the scale says this week, just forget it and get back on track this week.

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

Woohoo, Andiplus8! Only 1 pound away from the first 15 pound goal. And Nomad, you've PASSED the first 15#!!!!!!! Yay!!!! :dance: Just noticed....did you say you earn your colored square this week???? 

FreightTrain...what should I put as your goal. I've got that you've lost 1 pound so far, but don't know what your goal is for the chart.

I'll post the chart on Monday so everyone gets a chance to chime in today..... (and to give myself another day to redeem myself for this fall-off-the-wagon weekend. Went to Barberton and had fried chicken and all the trimmings. Ugh. And pizza buffet twice in three days. I do SO MUCH BETTER during the week when I cook. I'm not in charge on weekends.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I am very excited to say that I lost another 3 pounds!! I owe it to Tosca Reno's book "Clean Eating Recharged". (I'm officially down 17.8 pounds, since Nov. 1st, but 14 since we started this group effort).


----------



## AverageJo

OK, It's official. I stayed the same this week. At least I didn't gain, which is pretty good considering the week I've had!! I was sure I'd have gained at least one!


----------



## Nomad

You must have missed it, but I said I did my exercise in the same sentence as my weight loss. I think all that pizza is affecting your eyesight. :baby04:

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

LOL. I beg to differ. You said, "But I toughed it out and got my exercise in and lost 2 pounds this week." Which COULD be interpreted as you got your exercise in *FOR THE DAY* and lost 2 pounds this week. Otherwise you would have said "But I toughed it out and lost 2 pounds and got my exercise in for this week.

See?? See?? See??? I'm right, huh??? :hammer:


----------



## jamala

Well I stayed the same this week no weight loss and I missed 2 days of exercise so I will not get my pretty square again this week. But I am going to get it next week.


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> LOL. I beg to differ. You said, "But I toughed it out and got my exercise in and lost 2 pounds this week." Which COULD be interpreted as you got your exercise in *FOR THE DAY* and lost 2 pounds this week. Otherwise you would have said "But I toughed it out and lost 2 pounds and got my exercise in for this week.
> 
> See?? See?? See??? I'm right, huh??? :hammer:


You'll never win an arguement with me. Ask the wife if you don't believe me. :sing:

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

Ta da.... Week 8.
If you notice, several people are averaging one to two pounds per week so far!! Way to go. 
Cranked up the competition another notch. In addition to the pretty squares for getting all your exercise in (note: I didn't  ), I'm going to circle the "biggest loser" for the week. We have a tie so far this week!!!!! (Now that he earned his colored square, I've got to keep that carrot in front of Nomad's nose, you know!)

If I've missed you, or there is an error, let me know, please!!!


----------



## sbanks

i exercised today and I work more this week so maybe I can lose more (not holding my breath here). Touring colleges this weekend so who knows what is going to happen. I might just walk off another 10 lbs.hahahahahahaha


----------



## cc-rider

What colleges are you considering? (Maybe just what STATE???) LOL


----------



## sbanks

cc-rider said:


> What colleges are you considering? (Maybe just what STATE???) LOL


We're in Oklahoma. She is looking at OSU Saturday and then on Sunday we are going to ECU to audition for the Oklahoma Arts Institute at Quartz Mountain.

My daughter is a very good artist and has already won art competitions. She wants to do story boarding for movies and such.


----------



## FTG-05

Weigh-in for this year's Scale Back Alabama is today. I'm in a team of four hear at work (Boring). We lost about 69 lbs last year, one of the biggest loser teams.

I lost about 29 lbs last year, then broke my back, so it all came back from just sitting around for +2 months. Oh well.

Good luck.


----------



## Dandish

Yes, I've been avoiding...

I've lost my mojo. Down -1 again this week (technically it was shy a couple ounces, but I'm claiming it anyhow!). I don't know how I did it because I wasn't good at all...not horrible, but definitely not good. I have been enjoying myself though - lol. I need to sit down and have a little talk with myself (I've been sewing/SITTING a lot...).


----------



## sbanks

I got my exercise today. While the scales don't say I've lost, my body does. I feel so much better! I just get excited every time I think about it. (like a kid in a candy store)

It is hard not to eat at least 2 candy bars a day when you work in a grocery store and they are staring you in the face. But I've been doing it since Christmas!


----------



## Nomad

I won't be getting any red circles on my chart. I already know I won't lose 3 pounds in one week. I probably could if I cut out my snacks, but I enjoy having them when I read. Instead of just grabbing a handful or filling a bowl, I count out the pieces and eat one serving size which is 110 calories. I'm happy with 1 or 2 pounds lost a week. It will take longer to get to my goal, but I'm getting used to eating much less than I used to, and I really don't miss it. There were too many days when I'd have a bowl of ice cream after a big supper, then I'd have two or three bowls of snacks later in the evening. These were cereal bowls, not huge bowls but the calories really add up. I eat less now and really enjoy what I eat because there isn't a lot of it. Between the eating better and exercise I am feeling better and losing the weight. The main thing I need to concentrate on is not going crazy when I reach my goal. I will be able to eat a little more, but at the first sign of any gain I'll have to cut back again. I've still got a long way to go.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

sbanks said:


> I got my exercise today. While the scales don't say I've lost, my body does. I feel so much better! I just get excited every time I think about it. (like a kid in a candy store)
> 
> It is hard not to eat at least 2 candy bars a day when you work in a grocery store and they are staring you in the face. But I've been doing it since Christmas!



Maybe you could just eat one a day. That would be half as many calories and still you would be satisfying your craving.

Nomad


----------



## sbanks

down 1 lb to 209 this morning. Got my exercise in again.


----------



## cc-rider

Nomad said:


> Maybe you could just eat one a day. That would be half as many calories and still you would be satisfying your craving.
> 
> Nomad


I think she meant that she HASN'T been eating 2 candy bars a day since Christmas. LOL

Wow...everyone is doing so well. I'm REALLY going to try harder now (I know...I keep saying that). I have a big incentive, though. My niece is getting married in 4 weeks and I'm going to the wedding. I haven't seen most of these people in decades...I'm the black sheep, you know. I want to go in there, looking great, and having people think, "Wow, she is SO NOT a (insert maiden name here)!!!!!!!" Is that a bit snobby, or what??! LOL


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> I think she meant that she HASN'T been eating 2 candy bars a day since Christmas. LOL


You're right. I guess I was drunk again when I read the post.

Nomad


----------



## FreightTrain

down 2 pounds


----------



## cc-rider

Nomad said:


> You're right. I guess I was drunk again when I read the post.
> 
> Nomad


Gotta watch those jujubes, you know!!!!! :nana:


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Gotta watch those jujubes, you know!!!!! :nana:


You're too funny.

Nomad


----------



## sbanks

got my exercise by running around the grocery store helping people.

I'm stuck. I've got to get outside and walk tomorrow. Then it gets cold here again Will have to stay with it though.


----------



## ceresone

I'm 73--and I need to lose 87 pounds--any hope for me? I have a treadmill--but I soo want gardening season to start..
Am I the caboose??


----------



## sbanks

Of course theres hope for you! Just jump on that treadmill and watch your diet.


----------



## Nomad

ceresone said:


> I'm 73--and I need to lose 87 pounds--any hope for me? I have a treadmill--but I soo want gardening season to start..
> Am I the caboose??


Have you been walking on the treadmill? If not, start slow. Don't try to get in Olympic form the first week. This a good time to get the exercise going. It will make that gardening a lot easier. If you are like most people, the added exercise should help you watch your food intake. I know when I am more active I don't feel hungry as often. I am curious though, how did you arrive at 87 pounds? 

Nomad


----------



## sbanks

Nomad said:


> I am curious though, how did you arrive at 87 pounds?
> 
> Nomad


:bash:
Umm, I got in my car and drove to mcdonalds and braums at least 3 times a day in the last 3 years. lol

I know what you meant just couldn't resist! :happy0035:


----------



## cc-rider

Poor Nomad, gets all the abuse....

Let me help... :bash:


----------



## ErinP

I'm down another. Nothing spectacular, but I think I'm ok with that.


----------



## ceresone

W/W has a chart for your height, etc. Mine says I should be between 124 and 155. I was 124 when I got pg with my son (LOL42 years ago) but I felt my best at about 134-135. (I'm 5'6")
And, I'm starting slow on the treadmill 2.3MPH for 10 min. Like most older people, I find it difficult to make allowances for my age-but I try!


----------



## sbanks

Exercise done this week. I will weigh in and post tomorrow but I tell ya I am stuck at 209/210 and it wont move. Guess I am building invisible muscle.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Ceresone, there is a book written for us!! Anyone older than 50, all the way up to 90!

I love this book. It is SO encouraging for older ladies.

http://www.youngernextyear.com/books.php


----------



## sbanks

still 209. But the stress is fixin to hit the fan around here so I will probably loose more in the coming months.


----------



## cc-rider

Welcome Ceresone! Will you be joining our group? What should I put down as your initial goal? Many of us are doing "mini goals" of 15 to 20 pounds to start with. Get one victory under our belt and go for the next... :dance:

Ok....it's Sunday and time to weigh in. 
So far, we've got FreightTrain with a 2 pound loss, ErinP with a pound loss, and Sbanks with a pound loss. Is that correct?? 

FreightTrain, I need to know what your goal is. Unless I hear differently, I'll put you down for 15 pounds 

I lost 1.5 this week, but that only gets me back to where I was 2 weeks ago. This is slow-going.....


----------



## Nomad

I am not a happy camper today. This is the first week I didn't lose. In fact I GAINED 2 pounds. I did eat a little extra a couple of days, but not as much as I have in the past. I was on the treadmill 5 days and cleared snow for 30 minutes another day. If that doesn't count towards my exercise, it doesn't matter. Now I have to work hard this week to get back where I was last week. Pretty discouraging. Good work on everyone who has lost this week.

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

Nomad, we ALL have weeks like that. It's discouraging, because you don't know what made the difference so you can't change it. But today is a new day.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Woot!! Put me down for another 3 pounds, please! I've lost 17 pounds since we started the challenge! I feel ten years younger!


----------



## jamala

0 again so depressed, going to have to try something new to get over this hill of no loss.


----------



## cc-rider

What have you tried, jamala? I know....it is discouraging to feel like you are trying, and nothing is happening. Are you eating too *little*? If you starve yourself, your body saves it all because it thinks a famine is coming.


----------



## jamala

I have been trying keeping calories to 1100 per day that is what my doc told me to do. I am going to start my 6 week body makeover tomorrow. I did that years ago when I lost weight and it worked so I am going to try it again. Also I have only been walking as my exercise and I don't think that is getting it done so I am going to try jogging and starting my zumba back to change things up.


----------



## cc-rider

Seems like 1100 calories should cause a weight loss! I'll bet the zumba would be good (and fun!). I'm not a fan of jogging. Have you ever seen a jogger smiling?? LOL

What is the 6-week body makeover?


----------



## jamala

The six week body makeover is a program that Michael Thurman developed and sells. You basically answer a series of questions and that gives you a body type A,B,C,D, or E. I am E--it is called blueprinting your body. Then you pick out cards that look like the different parts of your body and how you want them to look in 6 weeks. Then follow the eating plan, you eat every 3 hours. They say you will lose 30 lbs in 6 weeks and it works or at least it did for me 6 years ago when I did it. I was working full time back then so it was easier to plan and cook my meals and eat only on plan food. Being at home with 3 kids everyday it is going to be much harder to work the plan, that is why I haven't started it back yet. They will not eat the on plan food and I didn't want to cook 2 different meals 3 times a day but it looks like I will have to. 
You can go to provida.com for more info. it is great and you have to eat alot of food and the food is good. It is an expensive program but worth the money if you can commit to doing. I am digging mine out of the storage room tonight to get started again.


----------



## andiplus8

UMMMMM.....................I gained a stinking pound this week...But I had family here for the whole week and they don't eat the way we do. THey kept bringing stuff in to eat that I don't buy...so I didn't eat the same way I normally do. I am lucky I only gained 1 lb. ugh....


----------



## cc-rider

Aw, Andiplus8. I was really thinking you were going to make your first goal this week....you were only a pound off! Next week for sure, huh????


----------



## andiplus8

I sure hope I make it next week. 
It was worth a pound to hang out with my family though! My son hasn't been home in 2 yrs and he is getting deployed to Iraq in May. So it was really worth it.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

cc-rider said:


> What have you tried, jamala? I know....it is discouraging to feel like you are trying, and nothing is happening. Are you eating too *little*? If you starve yourself, your body saves it all because it thinks a famine is coming.


Very good point! Tosca Reno says to eat 6 small meals a day, or every 2 1/2-3 hours, to get your metabolism going. Eat low fat protien with every meal, even if it's just an egg white or 1/4 cup of nonfat cottage cheese, or even a cheese stick. I'm eating an incredible amount of food yet I'm losing weight effortlessly, with very little exercise (next to none, in fact).

Everyone just hang in there. Winter will be gone before we know it and we'll be walking outside in the sunshine! We all get an *A+* for effort!


----------



## cc-rider

I'm not a "cheese" person, and don't even ASK me to try cottage cheese! LOL 
I know that I don't get enough protein, and I've been trying to figure out how to do that better. I just made up a HUGE pot of bean soup, and I'll take that to work with me everyday. Bought some "beano", too. LOL

I don't suppose I can count a serving of crackers or doritos as a "meal", huh?? 

Let's see, 6 meals a day would be only 200 calories or so per meal, right? And to get a decent supper with 3 or 4 ounces of meat, that'd be at least 400-500, wouldn't it? So that means a couple of your meals need to be in the 100 range? 

It might be fun to list as many 100-200 calorie "meals" as we can think of. HilltopDaisy, could you list your meal plans for a day or two so we can get an idea??


----------



## sbanks

jamala said:


> 0 again so depressed, going to have to try something new to get over this hill of no loss.


I know how you feel. I am in that spot right now. I am going to have to triple what I have been doing for exercise. It is fixing to get real cold here so I am going to do some boxing on the WII and a taebo tape that I have.
Guess I'll just have to put up with hubby laughing at me. lol


----------



## SageLady

Lost 2 lbs.!!


----------



## HilltopDaisy

cc-rider, I don't eat meat so I look for protein from eggs, dairy, beans and tofu, and a couple of servings of fish per week.

Meal 1 ~ 1/2 cup thick cut rolled oats cooked with skim milk, cinnamon, diced apple, 2 Tbl ground flax seed, and a teaspoon of either honey or maple syrup

Meal 2 ~ a piece of fruit (pear, banana, orange, grapefruit) and a cheese stick or 1/4 cup of fatfree cottage cheese

Meal 3 ~ a piece of baked tofu or fish (salmon, tilapia, etc.), a small sweet potato, and a green veggie (broccoli, asparagus, kale, etc)

Meal 4 ~ 2 Ryvita crackers and a Tbl of natural peanut or almond butter

Meal 5 ~ Egg Frittata (I'll use 1 whole egg and 3-4 egg whites) and any sort of veggies (peppers, onions, zuchini, green beans, tomatoes, etc)

Meal 6 ~ Whole wheat toast, or a ww wrap, with chickpea hummus (or tuna), shredded carrots and sweet red pepper, onions, etc.

I eat a big tossed salad every other day (w/ EVOO and balsamic vin), a small handfull of almonds or cashews, air popped popcorn w/ a tiny amount of butter, plain Greek yogurt, the choices are unlimited as long as it's unprocessed. 

Out of time but I'll be back tomorrow........


----------



## cc-rider

Updated chart. Let me know if I missed you, or if you were supposed to have a pretty square.


----------



## sbanks

I did all my exercise this week but didn't lose any. I think my routine is getting stale and the body is needs to be shaken up by a change its just so hard when the wind chill is sub-zero.


----------



## cc-rider

sbanks, have you tried the "rhythm parade" on the wii? I like that one. I'm a perfectionist, so I have to get every single one correct. I back-talk the TV when it tells me "missed". I try to pump it up by really lifting my legs with each step and swinging my arms forcefully. 

I put my wii away 6 months ago when I listed my house for sale....I should get it out again....


----------



## Nomad

I am slipping into a depression. I'm discouraged by the weight gain and this weather has beaten me down. I am cold from the time I get up until I go to bed. Between that and the overcast days, I'm ready to jump off a bridge. I really hate winter. I just want to be able to sit in my rocker on the porch. Unfortunately it's covered in ice right now. I'll keep eating right and walking and hope I lose this week.

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

I know you don't want to hear it, but walking will help with the depression, and the weight gain, AND the being cold. It's just getting up the gumption to do it. 
I went home after work yesterday and jumped on the treadmill and eliptical machine before I had a chance to talk myself out of it. I'm glad I did....but it took gumption to do it. 

With this kind of weather, it's so much more enticing to just hunker down on the couch with a blanket and good book....

Are you hanging in there with this storm? Expecting the worst to hit this afternoon, I think. I made it to work OK this morning. Will wear jeans tomorrow, though!!!!!!


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> I know you don't want to hear it, but walking will help with the depression, and the weight gain, AND the being cold. It's just getting up the gumption to do it.
> I went home after work yesterday and jumped on the treadmill and eliptical machine before I had a chance to talk myself out of it. I'm glad I did....but it took gumption to do it.
> 
> With this kind of weather, it's so much more enticing to just hunker down on the couch with a blanket and good book....
> 
> Are you hanging in there with this storm? Expecting the worst to hit this afternoon, I think. I made it to work OK this morning. Will wear jeans tomorrow, though!!!!!!


I don't use a blanket, I use cats. At least they provide a heat source. I won't walk today, I just don't want to. It has nothing to do with gumption, I have made the decision that I am doing nothing today. It took the wife 20 minutes to get the van windows clear enough to go to the store. Hopefully Tractor Supply won't be out of salt. If they are I'll have to throw pretzels out to melt the ice. I'm not going anywhere until the temperature is above freezing. Since that will probably be June, I'm just sitting tight and letting the world go on its merry way.

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Ahh Nomad, I just got done saying that everyone in NY is done with winter, so I see it goes for those in Ohio as well. Saying a prayer for you, that you find something to help you cheer up today. Do you have a pack of seeds and an old bag of potting soil laying around? Just the thought cheers me up. 

I received my exercise book in the mail yesterday; it's the companion to Tosca Reno's "Clean Eating Recharged". It's all about using light dumbells in the comfort of your own home. It came with a DVD, I found it on Discountbooksale.com (I think?), free shipping and $5 off your first order, so I paid $7 for it! It's a 30 minute workout, super easy because you can start out slowwww.

Anyway, everybody just hang in there. We put this weight on a pound at a time and it's going to come off a pound at a time, but it WILL come off if we keep at it.


----------



## jamala

Depressed, just got on the scales and nothing is happening. NOTHING. what is wrong with me!! Thinking about chewing a pack of x-lax and giving in and ordering diet pills


----------



## cc-rider

No, don't do that. 

Just hang in there. Are you exercising at all? Eating enough that your body doesn't think you are starving? I got on calorieking.com (I think that was the website) and looked up how many calories I should be eating. It said I needed to eat 1500 to maintain my weight. That means less to lose weight. I'd been eating WAYYYYYY less thinking I'd lose weight, but I think my body was hoarding it in case of the famine it thought was happening. LOL

I'm eating more now, and better foods. I kept a food diary for a few days. I was surprised. I found that I might eat 1000 calories a day in "good" foods, but then a couple crackers here and there, a kraft caramel, a popsicle, a piece of chocolate, the last cookie in the jar, etc, which added up to another 300-400 calories...in junk that I didn't even realize I ate! 

I'm being more careful now of what I eat or snack on. Those 35 or 50 calorie things all add up! The diet log really helped. I won't do it every day, but it gave me the kick-in-the-butt to really figure out what I was doing wrong.


----------



## jamala

Ok keeping a food journal now and hitting the treadmil more. I am going to try for 40 min. because I read last night that you only burn fat after 20 min. of walking. I am giving it one more week before i hit the diet pill store.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I'd love to see what everyone else is eating. 

I packed my food bag just now, as I'm working the next 4 days in a row. (Thurs-13 hours, Fri-12 hours, Sat-8 hours, Sun-16 hours) So you see I need to be prepared as I will practically be living at the hospital.

One pack of whole wheat wraps. Tuna. Almonds. Apples. Pears. Grapefruit. Asparagus. Hummus. Cut up peppers, cukes, carrots. Tilapia fillets. Sweet potatoes. Whole wheat ziti in plain tomato sauce. Plain Greek yogurt. Oats. Cheese sticks. Ryvita crackers. Brown rice crackers. Romaine. No junk. 

That's probably not everything but it's all I remember right now. My point is there is a TON of food there, lots to select from ~ so I won't be tempted to eat junk from the cafeteria. 

I've lost 21 pounds in 3 months. I have not felt deprived/hungry at all, but I can honestly say I have not eaten hardly any crap in over two months. I want to be healthy more than I want a couple of cookies. Once I reach my goal weight I'll have a treat if I want it (I want sushi!). I want to be able to ride my horse, and walk up a flight of stairs without being winded, and put on my boots without a big struggle. I'm sick of my pants cutting me in half. I'm sick of the (psych) patients I take care of calling me "fat ass" (they say lots of terrible things because they're very sick, but being called fat hurts my feelings). I'm sick of being fat, ya know? So the heck with treats for now.... I've had plenty of "treats" in my life, that's why I'm fat.


----------



## jamala

Just went and did another 20 min. on the treadmill at 3 mph to 3.5 mph. Going to try to do 40 min the morning and 20 at night and my wii workout---something has got to work. Planned tomorrows meals and prepped them tonight.
Breakfast 70 cal. shake
Snack apple
Lunch 1 chicken breast and large salad with lemon juice for dressing
Supper 1 pk. tuna in water over a salad
Snack orange


----------



## sbanks

right now I'm eating crap and depressed (partly weather, partly my life). Stuck at 209 and can't get outside without risking frostbite and working till to tired to do anything but sit.

After this weather passes I am going to hit a local free gym and build a pen for a southdown ram. I am getting him for the wool. May end up eating him later.

Just disgusted.


----------



## jamala

Ok maybe if I post here it will help me stay completely on plan, if anyone minds just let me know. Up and did 20 min. on the treadmill, feet were hurting really bad today so going to up my cherry juice to see if that helps. Had a scrambled egg and 2 egg whites and 2 small quarter sized deer sausage rounds (about 1/2 inch thick) with all fat rendered out. Drank 2 glasses of water.


----------



## Nomad

Not having a good week. The weather has me down, I have some kind of bug that has been with me for three days and I had to have one of my cats put down yesterday. I am not walking but I'm not eating much. I had some bean soup last night that I made and it was okay, but my stomach feels bad again today. It's hard not to just sit in a corner and suck my thumb.

Nomad


----------



## jamala

Nomad, praying you feel better soon, I am so sorry about your cat. I have always been told to eat the BRAT diet when stomach problems arise. (banana, rice, applesauce, tea).


----------



## Caitedid

Can I join in? 5'10", 29 years old, and 238 pounds. I realized the other day when a friend sent me a picture from high school that I felt fatter at 15 and 150 pounds than I do now with another 80 pounds dumped on there. Then hit the BMI counter online and found that I've been eating almost 4,000 calories a day to put this weight on. The sad part is that I farm professionally and volunteer for a hunger relief organization, so I feel like a phony. 

I did realize though that of all the self-destructive habits I've broken in the last three years, the one that is left is the one most likely to kill me. I started Sunday, just walked away from a diet consisting almost entirely of pop, snacks, and gas station food eaten in the truck or in the barn. Eating half as many calories, but a ton more food, since all of what I'm eating now can be recognized as actual food. 

I was at 238 on Sunday, 236 this morning. Getting more exercise, and would love to be included in the chart. My first goal is to lose 10#, and I will lose 80 total. I will not have customers and friends thinking that I'm not true to my word about loving local healthy foods, my farm, or myself.

Caite


----------



## ErinP

> Then hit the BMI counter online and found that I've been eating almost 4,000 calories a day to put this weight on.


Are you ACTUALLY eating that much, or is that just what the BMR calculator says for activity level compared to your size?
Because from my observation, most people who are obese but not MORBIDLY so aren't _really_ eating that much. They're just eating too much cheap, starchy food. Which makes it very easy to pack on weight.


----------



## cc-rider

Welcome, Caitedid! I'm sure you find the people here VERY supportive. I will get you on the chart, which will be posted on Sunday evening. I'll put your starting weight at 238, so tell me on Sunday morning what your current weight is, and we'll go from there. Looks like you've got a really good start already, if you keep it up!

Wow...your customers will be so proud of you.


----------



## jamala

-1 YEAH!! at least it is something!!! Exercise in and down 1lb. and got HEALTHY food planned for the super bowl.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Just weighed myself, down 1 more pound. I was hoping I'd have met my goal this week but I'll just try for next week. It's OK, I just need to look over my meals for the last week and see if I can figure out where I could have done better. (I may have eaten too much cheese, and peanut butter; need to try for more veggies and lowfat protein.)


----------



## Nomad

This was a weird week. I was feeling very poorly and haven't walked since Monday. I did eat less because of my stomach, so I guess it balanced out. I'm wondering about the weight gain last week. I'm starting to think I may have been retaining water or something, because I lost 4 pounds this week. Hopefully I can continue to lose, though my expectations are much less than that amount per week.

Nomad


----------



## sbanks

I can't seem to lose anymore. My workload has increased so I have to rethink the when, where, and what of my exercise routine. I may hit a local free gym on Tues, Thurs, and Friday before work if the weather clears up.

Everybody is doing good.


----------



## Marie04

Hi all, haven't checked in for quite awhile.. got sidetracked by life.. but got on the scale and I'm still holding at 3 lbs down since we started. Haven't done any exercising but haven't had much appetite either. I hope this week is better..have to get moving!


----------



## Caitedid

I'm at 235 as of this evening. It really was like a switch just flipped in my head, really don't remember the last time I ate this well for this long. Erin- I would love to say there's no way that I've been eating 4,000 calories a day, but as a long time binge eater it is entirely possible. It's amazing how much it seems like I'm eating now, as I'm sitting down and actually eating meals, and not just starving all day and then eating a full bag of chips and three Dr. Peppers at midnight.


----------



## cc-rider

Good job! I'll post the chart in the next day or so...still waiting for several people to report in. So far, Nomad is the "biggest loser" for this week, with Caitedid right on his heels. Nomad and Hilltop Daisy are tied for the total weight lost, however.


----------



## Jakk

Can I jump in on this too? I started my diet on Sept 5th and as of Jan 22 I had lost 30 lbs. I left for vacation and gained 3 and a half lbs back. I have lost 3 of those lbs so to date I am down 29 and a half lbs. I have a weight loss tracker on Igoogle and according to it I still have 84 more lbs to go.


----------



## cc-rider

Sure can! What should I put down as your short-term goal? Or do you want to just leave it at the 84? Welcome!


----------



## Jakk

My short term goal is 5 lbs a month.


----------



## cc-rider

Updated chart....still waiting for a few people to chime in.  Let me know if I've missed you or something is wrong. Congrats to Nomad....


----------



## andiplus8

Well I finally lost that one pound I gained last week. 
But that is all I lost. I've been sick for a week and still only lost one silly pound. ugh..


----------



## cc-rider

Hope you get feeling better! I had it over the holidays and lost a bunch of weight. But then gained it all right back. Sigh. Guess that isn't the way to do it, huh?


----------



## SageLady

I lost 2 more pounds this week. WooHoo!!


----------



## ceresone

Just a update why I havent checked it--I'm only going to WW once a month-and I refuse to get on the scales in between! So--I'll either be elated, or horrified when I go on the 17th.
Hoping for the best, but I was snowbound for 2 weeks, and ran out of the right things to eat. Oh, well, its a long term goal!!


----------



## Nomad

I must be doing something right. When I was on the treadmill yesterday I had to keep pulling up my sweatpants every 30 seconds. I put a belt on over the waist today to stop the problem. I am just melting away. Slowly, but melting.

Nomad


----------



## sbanks

not losing but haven't gained back the 11 I lost last month. and that is good for me. started going to a gym today. Hit the treadmill and spinner today Tuesday will hit the weight bench. I just got my sheep shears and they are heavy so I must start lifting weights also. This is sooo much fuuuun.  and I am working full time now. Maybe I won't have time to eat and the weight will fall off.

Went to the gym only one other person there. I walked a mile at 3.3 in 20 mins and then did some spinning for 15. I was afraid I wouldn't be able to walk in the morning so that is all I did today.


----------



## ErinP

I didn't do anything this week. No down, but no up, either.


----------



## Jakk

I stayed exactly the same this week.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I bought a weight bench today! I love working with weights, and I've always wanted to set something up at home, so now I can. I think I will cancel my membership at the gym (since I never go anyway....).

I love Gala apples. I find myself craving apples, and oatmeal, and good, healthy foods. 

Good job, everyone! Nomad, you cracked me up with the belt/sweat pants!


----------



## cc-rider

Good job, everyone.

Nomad, we need a picture of that!! LOL

Hilltop, I want to get to the point where I crave healthy stuff instead of carbs. Right now, I'm craving cold cereal in the evening. What's up with that?!?!?

Jakk, there's still time....you don't have to weigh in until Sunday night. That's two full days. 

Sbanks...what's a spinner?

Sagelady....great job!!!!


----------



## sbanks

a cycle a bike- didn't know what to call it.

I wasn't sore at all so Tuesday I am turning it up! I've got to start losing again.

I got my sheep shears in the mail yesterday and boy are they heavy so now I am doing wrist strengthening exercise with a 3lb weight and will lift other weights at the gym.

I think I might eat yogurt, bananas and pickles this week while drinking tea, water, and crystal light. See what that does to me.


----------



## Caitedid

230! :thumb:


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Oh my gosh! I lost another 3 pounds! I'm so excited!! So, I've met my goal of 20 pounds and one extra!

I bought a weight bench from Sears, have to go pick it up on Tuesday morning. I'm telling you, check out Tosca Reno and the Eat Clean Diet.


----------



## andiplus8

Oh my goodness! I forgot to come on here and post that I lost that last lb. I made my goal!! Well, my first goal! I am working on the next 15 lbs. No luck yet, but I haven't gone backwards so all is good!


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I forgot to say that my next goal will be 15 pounds!


----------



## Nomad

I got in my exercise and I lost 2 pounds. I celebrated with a nice greasy cheeseburger. Yum!



Nomad


----------



## sbanks

ok, I don't know what you guys are doing but I'm JEALOUS and getting depressed.

I exercise, I eat well and proper and nothing more is coming off. I am giving this gym thing a week and if it doesn't show at least one lb lost or I don't feel the difference then I am going to quit trying and let God do with me what he will.

Proud of you folks! I know how hard it is.


----------



## Nomad

sbanks said:


> ok, I don't know what you guys are doing but I'm JEALOUS and getting depressed.
> 
> I exercise, I eat well and proper and nothing more is coming off. I am giving this gym thing a week and if it doesn't show at least one lb lost or I don't feel the difference then I am going to quit trying and let God do with me what he will.
> 
> Proud of you folks! I know how hard it is.


Sometimes people hit a plateau and stay the same for a while. Then all of a sudden the weight starts to come off again. Just stick to it and eventually it will start going again.

Nomad


----------



## jamala

-1 at least it is something


----------



## cc-rider

Caitedid said:


> 230! :thumb:


Wow!!! That makes a 5# loss for this week?!?


----------



## cc-rider

HilltopDaisy said:


> Oh my gosh! I lost another 3 pounds! I'm so excited!! So, I've met my goal of 20 pounds and one extra!
> 
> I bought a weight bench from Sears, have to go pick it up on Tuesday morning. I'm telling you, check out Tosca Reno and the Eat Clean Diet.


:dance::dance::dance: Woohoo!!!!:dance::dance::dance:
HilltopDaisy is the first to make her goal!!!!
Congrats! You go, girl!!!!

Actually, there are at least 3 people that have lost more than 15 pounds since we've started! Way to go!


----------



## cc-rider

sbanks said:


> ok, I don't know what you guys are doing but I'm JEALOUS and getting depressed.
> 
> I exercise, I eat well and proper and nothing more is coming off. I am giving this gym thing a week and if it doesn't show at least one lb lost or I don't feel the difference then I am going to quit trying and let God do with me what he will.
> 
> Proud of you folks! I know how hard it is.


I just looked back at your chart....you've lost 11 pounds in the last 2 months! That's quite an accomplishment. Like Nomad said, you'll have plateaus, but give it time. I'm envious of YOU!


----------



## cc-rider

I'm going to do something different this week....I've temporarily changed everyone's goals to 15 pounds so we are all on the same playing field. Now there are at least 3 people that have made their goals....some by huge margins!!! I'll post the chart tomorrow after a few more people have signed in. 

I still have to figure out how to re-do the chart to show new goals for people that already made the first goal. If I change their beginning number to 30# instead of 15#, does that work? That makes their "% of goal" number alot lower than everyone else's though....so I don't like that. Makes it look like they are NOT doing well, and, in fact, they are doing better than everyone else. 

Hmmmm....suggestions???


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Could you add a second line below the original line and call it "HilltopDaisy #2" or something to that effect, with line 1 "closed"?

I'm so proud of everyone! We started this at a very tough time of year, with holidays and winter weather, yet we are all pushing forward and making progress! Good Job!


----------



## Caitedid

CC- What if you make everyone's goal 10#, then add a box showing how many times they've hit that goal? Then a box for % to the current 10# goal, and % to the total goal?


----------



## SageLady

I didn't lose any this week.  I knew it was about time that I would start plateauing. Gotta start getting more exercise than I have been and maybe that will turn the tide next week....

You all are doing great! :thumb:


----------



## Dandish

I fell off the wagon the last 2 weeks, but I haven't lost sight and I'm climbing back on. +2 since the last time I posted.

Glad to see so many of you hanging in there and getting it done! Good going!


----------



## cc-rider

I didn't do so well....this was the "visiting family" time of month, so I ate out for about 7 meals in a row, and had lots of desserts between times. Sigh. Gained 2 pounds.

Here is the new chart. Lots of people need to chime in yet. I tried to figure out how to show a new goal for some people, but not make them look so far behind. Ended up just starting a new "tier" of people. Now, if you make your goal, you move into the "Power Losers" bracket. LOL

As always, let me know if I missed you or your stats aren't correct. 

I changed everyone's short term goal to 15 pounds. I will put a star over the week that you hit your goal. Nomad hit the goal first, but Hilltop Daisy is currently in the lead for pounds.


----------



## Jakk

Weighed myself again yesterday and the scale did not budge.


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Nomad hit the goal first, but Hilltop Daisy is currently in the lead for pounds.


Perhaps I need to send Hilltop Daisy a nice cake. :dance:

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

Are we doing away with the colored squares for exercise? 

Nomad


----------



## FreightTrain

gained 13 on vacation... now its time to get serious!


----------



## cc-rider

Nomad said:


> Are we doing away with the colored squares for exercise?
> 
> Nomad


Oops! I wiped them out accidentally. Should I put them back? I don't think too many were keeping track of their exercise -- or didn't tell me if they did. We concede....you were the exercise King (of course, you are the only king on here). :rock:


----------



## cc-rider

FreightTrain said:


> gained 13 on vacation... now its time to get serious!


LOL...FreightTrain, you're going the wrong way. Come back, come back!

Sometimes I have to really screw up ... and that gives me the incentive to really work on it.


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Oops! I wiped them out accidentally. Should I put them back? I don't think too many were keeping track of their exercise -- or didn't tell me if they did. We concede....you were the exercise King (of course, you are the only king on here). :rock:


A Prince maybe, but surely not a King.:sing:

I don't need any colored squares. I do my walking anyway because I need to.


Nomad


----------



## andiplus8

I have lost 1 lb of my new 15lb goal!! yay! That puts me at 194!! I haven't been that low in a long time! I can actually SEE a difference in how I look now.  yay!


----------



## sbanks

I gave up weighing every week-too discouraging.

Battling with depression and work aggravation right now. Very, very hard not to eat all the chocolate and potato chips I can find.

keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## ceresone

Well, not too bad, but not good either. Snowbound for 2 of the weeks, had to eat what was here, but still.. Down 4#
Dr. at Heart Health Care does NOT think I can lose my weight in a year--My age will be a factor--but to lose 87# in a year is only a little over 7# a month--maybe not--but I'm sure going to give it a try!!


----------



## sbanks

ceresone said:


> Well, not too bad, but not good either. Snowbound for 2 of the weeks, had to eat what was here, but still.. Down 4#
> Dr. at Heart Health Care does NOT think I can lose my weight in a year--My age will be a factor--but to lose 87# in a year is only a little over 7# a month--maybe not--but I'm sure going to give it a try!!


I bet you can do it. If not, you will get very, very close :goodjob:

The scales aren't moving but I am wearing jeans I have not worn in 1.5 yrs. HOORAY!


----------



## cc-rider

sbanks - that's wonderful that clothes are fitting better. Actually, I don't mind my weight so much...I just wish it was better distributed and "firmer" in places. I noticed that when I was using the wii alot, my legs looked better - but I didn't weigh anything different. 

I know that muscle weighs more than fat, so if you are firming up and gaining muscle, AND losing fat, too, your weight isn't going to change that much, but you'll sure look better. Maybe that is what you are doing?


----------



## jamala

-1 this week but I got an exercise bike to ride and started that yesterday so I hope that will jump me up a bit.


----------



## Nomad

Stayed the same this week. I did the same amount of exercise, but the wife brought home some baquettes. I love hard crusted breads and I know that's what did it. Normally I only eat a half a bagel a day in the bread area. But I have made sandwiches for three days now. They were really long baquettes, and I ate most of them. Oh well, that will stop today and I'll do better next week.

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Just weighed myself and down 1 pound. I cheated a couple of times (went to my favorite sushi place!!) so I'm happy to have lost anything at all. 

I'm back on track for this week. I hope to get my new weight bench put together tomorrow. I'm scheduled to work 6 days this week and I do better when I have to pack and eat most of my meals at work. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## cc-rider

Nomad, did you send HilltopDaisy that pie yet??? She's ahead of you by 2 pounds now! LOL. I know what you mean about bread. That's my downfall, too. I made a loaf of old fashioned oatmeal bread yesterday. It has molasses and whole wheat, too, so is kinda healthy....but it's still bread. And I eat too much of it.  

I still managed to lose one pound this week. I think it's the same one I gain back every other week. Sigh. 

Hopefully when the weather warms up.... yeah.


----------



## SageLady

I lost 1 pound this week. I feel motivated again.


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> Nomad, did you send HilltopDaisy that pie yet??? She's ahead of you by 2 pounds now! LOL.



No, and it was probably karma just for saying it that kept me where I was. Geez karma, it was only a joke.

Nomad


----------



## sbanks

It seems that I have contracted the puking virus from hubby and daughter.
Trying to go to work today don't think I'll make it long.

Maybe I can lose some more this way but I sure wish I hadn't received this lovely gift.


----------



## Nomad

Even though I didn't lose last week, I still like to see the weekly chart. I think the chart fairy is playing hooky.

Nomad


----------



## sbanks

Nomad said:


> Even though I didn't lose last week, I still like to see the weekly chart. I think the chart fairy is playing hooky.
> 
> Nomad


I think she is busy raiding the fridge

Looks like god says I don't get to lose. Shearing season is getting underway for me and I slack off on the food then so maybe I can lose another 5 lbs that way and then turn the rest into muscle hysterical ound: These hysterical icons need a flood of tears pouring out of them because that is the way I feel about it all.


----------



## cc-rider

SageLady said:


> I lost 1 pound this week. I feel motivated again.


Woohoo!!!! That just moved you to the winner's (or should I say "losers") bracket!! Congrats!

Here is the new chart. I was holding off because I haven't heard from too many people. As you can see, the power losers are doing GREAT and the rest of us....need to get moving (no pun intended!)


----------



## sbanks

The scales say 206 this morning. That's -4. Hooooraaay!


----------



## cc-rider

Congrats!!!!!!! I think that just made your first 15# goal, didn't it??? I'll check, and post it later. Still at work.


----------



## sbanks

cc-rider said:


> Congrats!!!!!!! I think that just made your first 15# goal, didn't it??? I'll check, and post it later. Still at work.


Yes it did!


----------



## FreightTrain

lost 4 pounds !! im so happy!


----------



## andiplus8

Holding steady this week. I guess I am at a plateau. ugh..... But I'd rather plateau at 194 than at 210! yay


----------



## jamala

0 this week;( I don't know what I am doing wrong I rode my bike everyday but yesterday for 20 miles (1 hour 15 min.) Eating way less calories and only had 1 coke all week the rest was water water water water!


----------



## sbanks

andiplus8 said:


> Holding steady this week. I guess I am at a plateau. ugh..... But I'd rather plateau at 194 than at 210! yay


that's not nice! It happened to me just recently.

Just kidding, I'm not upset.


----------



## Nomad

I was unhappy last week when I stayed the same, but I am thoroughly disgusted that this week I gained 1 1/2 pounds. I was determined after not losing last week that I would work harder and really watch what I ate this week. I can see how well that turned out. I don't know what to do now. I feel like eating everything I've been denying myself for these past months. But I suppose that would just make it worse. I guess I'll just keep going and hope I lose something next week. It's very hard to stay motivated when there are no positive results.

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

CRAP. I lost one pound.


----------



## cc-rider

Good job, FreightTrain! 

LOL, Hilltop Daisy! When I first read your post, I thought you were upset that you lost a pound! I believe you mean that you lost ONLY one pound and that's why you said "Crap", correct?? LOL You are still in the lead, however!

I'm with the majority this week that either stayed the same or gained. Let's just attribute it to being week #13. Unlucky week. But it is over now and we can move on. These plateaus are so frustrating!!! I lost a decent bit of weight before I started this "campaign", so didn't have too much more to go to make my goal. But I feel I'm permanently stuck in this 10# range!!! Grrrr. I've been doing a lot of stress eating lately, and that should get better in another month. 

I'll post the chart tomorrow when a few more have chimed in. I think I'm going to remove the 3 that I haven't heard from in 2 months. I can always add them back later if they want back in. That would be Nancy, YldRosie, and Jenni979. Has anyone else heard from them?


----------



## jamala

So my plan for this week bike 20 miles each day again, drink a 70 cal shake for breakfast, a 160 to 220cal. lean frozen lunch and walk for 30 minutes, and a 300 cal. supper and an apple for a snack. I am determine to stick to this and see if it will make a difference.


----------



## cc-rider

I think that's too drastic of a calorie cut, jamala. You are talking less than 700 calories intake. Not sure how many calories 20 miles of bike riding burns, but I'll bet you are burning it all!!! Your body will think you are starving and it will convert every bit you eat to fat to prevent starvation. You are better off to eat a bit more so you aren't in starvation mode, IMHO.


----------



## jamala

I have been eating 1100 and nothing is coming off, biking 20 miles only burns 400 cal. according to my bike (who knows how accurate that is). I will add in some fruit to my shake for breakfast maybe banana or pineapple and a grapefruit for a mid morning snack as well as a bedtime snack. I will try 950 to 1000 cal. and see what happens. If nothing happens this week my mom wants me to go to the doc. and have my thyroid checked again.


----------



## cc-rider

I've been thinking the same thing about my thyroid. I haven't had a switch in my pills for a couple years now, and maybe that's the problem. I know it made a HUGE difference a couple years ago when they changed the dosage. I've got 3 more months before I HAVE to see the doctor, so I'll see then. 

I think your 1000 calorie diet sounds healthier!! You might cut out the bedtime snack unless you are really hungry, though. I used to eat something before bedtime, but only because it was a habit to have ice cream or a bowl of cereal, or graham crackers and milk. A comfort thing. Then one day I realized that I wasn't hungry, and wasn't going to be burning those calories in the next 8 hours....I was just going to sleep! And when I woke up, I'd have breakfast, so it was all wasted calories, anyway. I cut out the bedtime snack. Well....I'm trying harder, anyway! Those habit and comfort things are hard to break!


----------



## sbanks

Well, I fell off the diet wagon the last 3 or so days. I have to get back on it today.

Hitting gym on lunch hour since they are forcing me to take lunch breaks now.

Good luck everyone, Hope we all do better this week.


----------



## Mary in MO

I'm down 2 from Friday. I am weighing Mondays and Fridays. Doing low carb and will work in exercise as soon as I can get to it. Schedule is too hectic right now.


----------



## cc-rider

Welcome Mary in Mo!

Ok gang, here's the chart for this week. Our "Power Losers" group is getting bigger with 2 new members last week! Congrats!


----------



## Miz Mary

How does this awesomeness work ?!!? I need to lose 30 lbs ..... started a running program ( hard for me ! ) and do dvd's ....... are y'all just weighing in and keeping track here ?!


----------



## jamala

Miz Mary we weigh in on Sundays and post our loss and our wonderful cc-rider does our chart and everyone just gives advice and motivation.


----------



## cc-rider

Hi Miz Mary! Welcome aboard Nomad's Weight Loss Train. We're all trying to lose our cabooses!!! LOL. 

We are making small goals of just 15 pounds, and then once we hit that goal, going for the next 15 pounds. You can see our "Power Losers" in the bottom graph....they are working on their second goal. We've all had a slow start, but we started during the holidays...not the most condusive to weight loss! 

I'll put you on the chart, if you'd like, and you can start reporting your losses each Sunday. If you want to tell me your beginning weight (you can PM me, if you'd like), I keep track of that, too. Sometimes it's easier for me to figure someone's loss when they say "Yay! Down to 210 now!" and I knew what their beginning weight was. Or you can just keep track of how many pounds you lost or gained for that week and let me know. 

When you get a chance, read back through all the threads and get to know us.


----------



## Miz Mary

COOL BEANS !!! I'll join please !!! Last week I was @ 160 ... 
I use www.sparkpeople.com
to track calories, exercise , get recipes, advice, tips etc .... LOTS of info there and it's FREE !!! If anybody joins there, look for me - mizmaryb !!


----------



## farmgal

I have been reading along and everyone has done sooo great! I am really impressed. I want to be part of it...lol Yes, write me down for 15 lbs. I started march 1st.


----------



## cc-rider

Welcome to MizMary and Farmgal!!!

Sage Lady and Sbanks....do you have anything to report for this past Sunday?


----------



## jamala

Welcome aboard! Glad to have yall along for the ride!


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Welcome to you both! I find myself looking forward to Sunday "weigh in", this has been fun and very motivating.


----------



## sbanks

cc-rider said:


> Welcome to MizMary and Farmgal!!!
> 
> Sage Lady and Sbanks....do you have anything to report for this past Sunday?


not me and I may be late checking in this Sunday.:1pig::ashamed::icecream:


----------



## sbanks

no loss but no gain either


----------



## farmgal

-1.5 for me :nanner: I am on my way! bathing suit here I come!

thank you for taking time out to tally all this cc-


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Woot! Down 2 pounds!


----------



## jamala

no gain but no loss again---getting so discouraged


----------



## cc-rider

Good job, farmgal and hilltop daisy!!!!
I GAINED 2 pounds this week. I swear I can't lose this last 10 pounds. It comes and goes. I'll post the chart tomorrow when more have chimed in, but you'll see that I'm the worst one on there. 
I may, *may*, have a special event in about 10 weeks, so maybe that will be my incentive to really get busy and buckle down. :dance:


----------



## Nomad

OK, I have to admit I have been very discouraged the last couple of weeks and didn't really put much effort into this. I only walked three days this past week and ate things I shouldn't have. I have decided to suck it up and get back on track this coming week. I am thankful I only gained 1 pound this week and I know I will do much better next week.

Nomad


----------



## Caitedid

I'm at 225 this week, which was a fantastic surprise. Have been eating really badly after getting out of my routine while traveling. Getting back to work tomorrow, and starting the Couch to 5K with a friend. Caite


----------



## Miz Mary

I am the same ...PHOOEY !!! I will say I think it's the few alcoholic beverages I consumed because I worked out and tracked calories ...had a deficit of about 500-900 per day ........ GOT to make better choices !! It's hard being a musician, working/playing in a bar !! This week will be different !!!


----------



## farmgal

Are we suppose to post our loss or gain, or send a pm to you cc? 

Sorry to hear that Nomad, Hope you have a better week. congrats Hilltop ! 

Miz Mary- tell me about it, I like my homemade wine and it isnt very sweet but the calories are high. I'm not a drunk wino, but a glass or 2 once a week. Vodka says 65 calories for 1 oz. Most drinks have 3 or more ounces in them, then you add that sweet cranberry or orange juice. 

I dont believe I will have too many drinks while I try to lose my caboose...lol We will need will power to see us through. Today I hung my little hippie dresses I want to fit back into in my room. Gives me incentive. I also bought some ankle weights yesterday.


----------



## cc-rider

Farmgal, just post it on here for all to see.  Hippie dresses, LOL. I kept a pair of jeans that my son bought me for Christmas a few years ago. They were a size 7. I looked at them, looked at him, and laughed. I said, "what made you think I wore a size 7???" He said he looked through my closet and saw several different sizes, with 7 being the smallest, and he didn't want to buy the bigger size because then I'd think he thought I was fat. LOL (I have no idea why I had a pair of size 7 in there?!?!?) Anyway, I keep them as incentive, though heaven knows I'll probably never be a size 7 again in this lifetime! 

Miz Mary - what do you play? Our band has a "one beer" rule. One makes you play better, more than that -- you only THINK you sound better. LOL. I play hammered dulcimer in an old time string band, and upright bass in bluegrass. In fact, just taking time out from packing...heading to a festival on Wednesday morning where I'll teach for 5 hours a day, and then lead jams in the evenings, and a concert on Saturday. Lotsa fun!!!! Wish I could quit my day job. If that Bill 5 passes, I just may HAVE to!! 

Oops....back to the topic...here is this week's chart. I'll update it if a few more people report in. Congrats, Caitedid!!!! You've almost "graduated" to the Power Losers bracket.... only 2 more pounds to go for you!

OK...the chart is updated as of Tuesday afternoon. Anything else will get posted next Monday.... I'm "out of the office" and on vacation. LOL


----------



## FreightTrain

oops, forgot to post, -3 more


----------



## Miz Mary

cc-rider ....stand up bass ?!?!? LOVE it !!! Wish I could go to your teachings !!!
I play washboard ... washtub bass ....ukulele...guitar .....and I'm working with my new set of drums currantly !! Play 20's through 70's music ... from Jimmy Buffet to Rag Time ! Do you have any recordings ?! ( I wish the joint had that 55 calorie beer...)

GREAT JOB to thoes who lost !!


----------



## cc-rider

Congrats, Freight Train!!!! I just updated the chart posted a couple of posts back. 

Miz Mary - We have an OLD CD....done about 5 or 6 years ago. You can hear most of our songs from that cd on the website: http://www.oldtimeduo.com and then look under "biographies". Please don't look at events...they are last year's. I just never have time to update anything! LOL I play ukelele, too. I have a tenor, baritone (old 50's Harmony) and newer banjo uke. My newest toy is a baby Martin guitar. It's so cute. LOL


----------



## Miz Mary

CC-rider ...GREAT music !!!! .... I have a Martin Backpacker... . and my fave - Martin 000 Auditorium Satin finish mahogany !! I also have a Guild '53 Baritone Uke !!! ...my "house" guitar is an old harmony archtop .... 
ok, I'll stop hyjacking the thread ..sorry !

Freightrain - AWESOME !!


----------



## farmgal

cc nice site, even if its a little neglected....lol I love your music, really great! We have a large music festival close to here and they play that type of music and zydeco etc. this is where I wear my hippie dresses...there and my garden..lol The great Blue Heron Music Festival. Love the Dulcimer....I just mess with the guitar, I wouldnt call it playing...lol


----------



## SageLady

Forgot to post Sunday, but didn't lost anything anyway.


----------



## Nomad

I'm reporting in early today because I couldn't wait to see how I did. I went back to doing everything I should and I lost 3 1/2 pounds. It makes it all worthwhile when I get results. And I didn't even walk on the treadmill for the last three days because of all the water in the basement. I should be able to get going again on it tomorrow and hopefully keep losing.

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Nomad, that's awesome!!!!!! I only lost one pound but I am still moving in the right direction. I slipped up a few times (too many crackers and peanut butter!), but I am sure that I will do better this next week. I have 3 days off, and the weather is supposed to be a bit warmer, so I can walk, and finally get my weight bench put together.


----------



## jamala

Ok I don't get it! This week I decided that being on the wagon was not working since I was exercising everyday and eating low cal. and losing nothing! So this week I ate like a pig, everything I wanted and I didn't exercise once and NO GAIN ---no loss either but I didn't expect to lose! I don't know whats wrong with my body! I will start over tomorrow and see what happens this week.


----------



## Nomad

jamala said:


> Ok I don't get it! This week I decided that being on the wagon was not working since I was exercising everyday and eating low cal. and losing nothing! So this week I ate like a pig, everything I wanted and I didn't exercise once and NO GAIN ---no loss either but I didn't expect to lose! I don't know whats wrong with my body! I will start over tomorrow and see what happens this week.


Sometimes I think that actually helps which doesn't make sense. I let it go and gained, but it's like this week my metabolism kicked into gear again and I'm off and running. Maybe after a while you need to shake up things and it like resets or something. I doubt if my theory would sell any weight loss books.

Nomad


----------



## jamala

Nomad-- I think your theory makes sense, we will see what happens this week and you just might could sell a weight loss book.


----------



## cc-rider

Hi, all. I'm not even weighing in today since I always weigh myself first thing in the morning and I missed that. I've been out of town the last few days, and just now getting back on the 'net. I'll update the charts tomorrow. Good job, Nomad, Hilltop Daisy, etc!!!!!

I've already resigned myself to the fact that I'll probably be disappointed. I've ate like a pig the last week since all my meals were catered in. The only good thing is that I was on my feet ALL DAY every day....usually 7 in the morning until 2 the next morning. The backs of my legs ache from standing so much....but that's a good thing, huh???


----------



## farmgal

Another 1.5 lbs. loss. This is great. 

Today a bunch of friends met at this fancy restaurant, 15 of us. I scoped the menu ahead of time, online. Found a good broiled fish meal. Called to see if I can exchange french fries for broccoli and yes I can. No butter on broccoli, just steamed. I was soo afraid I would get so out of my 1000 calorie a day diet. Nope, even with a slice of the bread and butter, my meal was 790 calories, with a piece of cake. The fish was broiled with white wine, sweet red pepper, bacon and lemon butter. MMMMMMmmmmm
I made sure my morning meal was light fruit. And had yogurt later.

I did watch everyone eating french fries, this is a weakness for me..lol A few had a huge plate/bowl of chicken Alfredo. That must have been 4000 calories a plate/bowl. I am glad I looked in advance and prepared myself not to buy the steak, ff and bowl of cream soup...lol

Congrates everyone!


----------



## cc-rider

Wow....even with cake it was only 790 calories??? That's wonderful! Congrats!!!


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Farmgal, just think of it like this, your body appreciates lean protein and broccoli as fuel much more than greasy french fries and heavy cream. You did great!!


----------



## sbanks

OK, I've had my scales for over 10 years and I think they are broke. My clothes are lose like they were when I had lost the 15 total pounds (from 220 to 205) but the scales are saying I weigh 215

I only have one linoleum floor and that is the kitchen so I have to put them up after every use and every time I weigh they say something different. I get on them 5 times in a row in the same spot and it's different every time.

My clothes are still big, I was wearing a women's size 18 but they are falling off now. So, I can't have put the weight back on.  I hate trying to lose and if I don't lose more in the 2 weeks to come I have decided that GOD says there is a reason for me not to lose.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## FreightTrain

down 3 more!


----------



## Nomad

sbanks said:


> OK, I've had my scales for over 10 years and I think they are broke. My clothes are lose like they were when I had lost the 15 total pounds (from 220 to 205) but the scales are saying I weigh 215
> 
> I only have one linoleum floor and that is the kitchen so I have to put them up after every use and every time I weigh they say something different. I get on them 5 times in a row in the same spot and it's different every time.
> 
> My clothes are still big, I was wearing a women's size 18 but they are falling off now. So, I can't have put the weight back on.  I hate trying to lose and if I don't lose more in the 2 weeks to come I have decided that GOD says there is a reason for me not to lose.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


I got a new scale a few weeks ago because my old one was giving different readings every time I got on. It was an old spring kind. I now have a digital, which is why I can get half pounds that I couldn't before.

Nomad


----------



## cc-rider

ROFLMFAO!!!

I read this post from Nomad through my normal email instead of through the HT site, and its all in regular type, no differentiation between a quote and Nomad's comments. 

I saw it was from Nomad, and then I started reading. Until I got to the point where it said "I was wearing a women's size 18....". I lost it!!!!!!!

I had to log onto HT to give him a hard time, and then realized he had quoted sbanks. LOL


----------



## Nomad

cc-rider said:


> ROFLMFAO!!!
> 
> I read this post from Nomad through my normal email instead of through the HT site, and its all in regular type, no differentiation between a quote and Nomad's comments.
> 
> I saw it was from Nomad, and then I started reading. Until I got to the point where it said "I was wearing a women's size 18....". I lost it!!!!!!!
> 
> I had to log onto HT to give him a hard time, and then realized he had quoted sbanks. LOL


Darn right!!! I'm down to a 16 and don't you forget it.

Nomad


----------



## Miz Mary

:grumble::grumble: I had a spring scale ..... bought a new digital .... this scale also measures body fat and water .... This scale dont like me .... says Im obese, dehydrated and weigh 4.4 lbs MORE than the spring scale ... :grumble:


SO, my new starting weight is 164.4 :grumble:


----------



## Nomad

Miz Mary said:


> :grumble::grumble: I had a spring scale ..... bought a new digital .... this scale also measures body fat and water .... This scale dont like me .... says Im obese, dehydrated and weigh 4.4 lbs MORE than the spring scale ... :grumble:
> 
> 
> SO, my new starting weight is 164.4 :grumble:


My old scale was 8 pounds off, but I knew that and always allowed for it. I like just reading the scale now instead of having to do math to figure out my weight. :gaptooth:

Nomad


----------



## Miz Mary

:shrug: So, today the scale says 163.3 ?!?! Whatever !!! 

BUT , I ran a WHOLE mile today ! I have only done that once before in my life !!! Took me 15.30 minutes, but I jogged the WHOLE thing !!! :rock::banana02:


----------



## cc-rider

I knew it'd be bad. I'm at the same weight I started with. Sigh.  Ok...no more Mr. Nice Guy. I bought low cal stuff for lunches and I was good when I was at the grocery store today. I usually treat myself with a deli donut (my downfall...or one of them). But I resisted and ate a banana instead. I WILL BE GOOD. 

Great job, Miz Mary!!!! I can WALK a mile pretty fast, but could never run one without stopping and/or walking part of it! Woohoo!!!!! You rock!


----------



## ErinP

I keep forgetting to check in.  

As of this morning, I'm down a total of 10 pounds, though.


----------



## andiplus8

I haven't checked in lately. It has been a couple of weeks actually. I have injured my achilles tendon AND all the ligaments and nerves in my left ankle/heel/foot. So I can't get on a scale, but I also can't get up to grab a snack either. lol 
Idk how much I weigh and I'm not sure I want to know. 
It looks like I will be off my foot another month or two. I will keep checking on everyone else's progress when I get a chance to sit at the computer for awhile. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nomad

I gained 2 pounds this week. I don't think it's correct, but I'll go with it. I did eat more often because I had to take an antibiotic, but I didn't think it would make that much difference. I had some salty snacks last night so I may be full of water. Next week should be back down. I'm going to remain positive.

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I'm down 1 more pound. I feel as if my body is really trying to hold on to this fat! 

I finally got my weight bench put together, so I'm looking forward to some formal strength training and toning. We are having some warmer weather so I can get outside and walk, too. 

Hang in there, everyone......


----------



## farmgal

lost 2.5 lbs. Ate over my calorie count today. uhhg! Thank goodness I was quite active, walked around at the equinefest and went horseback riding. The horses were very spunky! Will get back on track tomorrow. 

This is hard work!


----------



## Miz Mary

Im the same ....


----------



## jamala

Up 2lbs!;( I am giving in and going to the doc for diet pills.


----------



## cc-rider




----------



## ceresone

thought I'd posted, but guess not--I was certain I'd gained, since I had hand surgery--then the bad news on my hubby--but NO!! I'd lost 5.6#


----------



## farmgal

-3 this week. Maybe I will plateau soon. Hope not. Wonder if everyone plateaus? They dont on them weight loss shows. I am trying to mix things up. It has been soooo cold here, can't do as much outside as I want.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Down one pound. I think I'm at a plateau. I've been losing one pound a week for some time now. Guess it's better than nothing. I feel a little bit discouraged today because I really upped my exercise and was soo good with my food choices. I'll keep plugging along, because even at this rate I'll reach my goal in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Nomad

I lost 1.5 pounds this week. I seem to be stuck around 20 pounds, but I'm hoping to get past it and keep losing. The exercise is getting easier, so I'm going faster and farther.

Nomad


----------



## FreightTrain

lost another pound


----------



## sbanks

I seem to be stuck with no loss for over a month now. YOu can take me off the chart if you want to.

I prob wont be on for a while. If I lose more I will come back and let yall know.


----------



## Miz Mary

I am down 2 !! woohoo !!!


----------



## cc-rider

Our numbers are dropping....but not the RIGHT numbers! I think its burn-out time for some of us...me included. This SNOW today isn't helping my mood, and I had to cancel my chickie order since I'm not going to be ready for them, so I'm in a pretty sour mood. Hopefully nicer weather will boost our spirits....

Congrats Hilltop...you are almost to your SECOND goal!!! And everyone else that reported in did really well!!!!! (except me, of course!)


----------



## Miz Mary

aww.... I hope you feel better CC-Rider ..... Cancelling a chick order - BUMMER !!! I had to move my order from next week to the end of July ..thought I was going on vacation , and I think thats going to fall through ....... GO MAKE YELLOW SNOW and smile !!


----------



## cc-rider

I can only order once a year....so that makes it hard knowing there are no other chances. Or, at least, not as easily and cheap as this time. I can order as many or as few as I want, of whatever breed I want. I was going to get 4 golden comet pullets (at $1.65 each!) Can't beat that! Oh well....there is always next year. I'll be able to concentrate more on building the house and getting the garden in, I guess.


----------



## ceresone

My last bunch of chicks, I had in the house for the first 3 weeks! Course, I had the 48x48 puppy cages for them. My neighbor that just moved here from Florida at the time, was shocked.
Its been 5 years, and she told me this week, she now understood.
From the first day, they all went to sleep in the afternoon, while Hubby had to rest, and in the morning, one was always sitting on top of the waterer, so it could see down the hall. First sign of us getting up, we heard a "cheep" and they were all up!!
No, its not weight loss-just had to tell you about my chicks!


----------



## cc-rider

Exactly. That's what I miss....someone "watching" for me and welcoming me. I have a dog, but it isn't the same. LOL. I had mine in the house for about 4 weeks the last time...unless the "big girl" cage was ready outside and the "dust" inside got too bad. LOL

I guess there is always next year. 

And as far as the weight loss.....I screwed up last night big time. I've got today to make up for it, but the SO wants to go to a chinese buffet today. Oh my! I'll be good, though. These same 3 pounds keeps coming and going...I can't get past it! I have a small acting gig in 4 weeks where I play a flirtatious secretary, so I want to look good for that. That's my new goal.


----------



## andiplus8

Well I was on a roll. I had lost 16 lbs. Then I injured my ankle and I have been off my feet for almost 3 weeks. Somewhere in there I also got a severe eye injury. So no seeing or walking. lol
My hubby came home long enough to do the shopping and made sure there were lots of quick and easy things for the kids to make to eat. Unfortunately those things also make you fat. sigh....
I have gained a total of 6 lbs back. I am disgusted. I am not giving up though! I have a reunion in 2 weeks. I can walk again although my ankle hurts if I"m on it too much. So walking for exercise is not a good idea. But I can get up and get in the kitchen and start cooking healthy again! 
So don't count me out yet. I may actually re-make my first goal and then MAKE my second goal. I KNOW I can! Now if I could just convince my body of what my mind thinks......LOL


----------



## Jakk

I haven't posted in a while. I am living between two houses 600 miles apart and I have spent the last 5 weeks NOT paying attention to what I have been eating. I gained 3 lbs in those 5 weeks and yesterday I started back on the diet. Hopefully I will have something positive to report soon.


----------



## andiplus8

Wow HilltopDaisy!! According to the chart you are doing awesome!! Keep up the good work. Happy dance for you!


----------



## Miz Mary

WOW , Alot of folks have checked in !!! LOVE hearing what everyone is up to ...
ceresone - CUTE chicken story !!! I have 3 chicks living in my kitchen right now .....

andiplus8 - GOODNESS , I hope you get to healing up !! Maybe sit and do punches ?? KEEP GOING !!!


I just finished the cabbage soup diet - lost 4 lbs ......

next week , Im starting the 17 day diet ....


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Lost one pound. Really thought it would be more because I've been walking and lifting weights. How did everyone else do this week?


----------



## farmgal

just barely down 2 this week. 

Hilltop You probably gained some muscle and lost more than that scale will show. I started a more rigarous strength training today also. I read it will get you out of the plateau. 

I been watching the videos from this girl. she did really great. she is taking grad courses on something to do with health and nutrition. she went from size 18 to size 2. Her videos are very informative with lots of idea's, I first found her video when I was googling getting out of the plateau on youtube. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7akpBnTKtM[/ame]

These are the series I am watching now, just her answering questions, but she gives you so much incentive. How her life changed. She does show before and after pics in one video. She says to keep pushing yourself as the reward will be beyond imagination. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Nomad

The rollercoaster ride continues. I gained 1/2 pound this week. My only excuse since I have been on the treadmill faithfully is I am stressed about finding a new place to live in the next two months and when I'm stressed I eat more. I have an agent working for me now, so maybe my stress level will go down. I've been around this same weight for a long time and it needs to change.

Nomad


----------



## FreightTrain

lost 4 more


----------



## Miz Mary

GAINED 3 ........ Cabbage soup diet does not work !!! Oh well , back to the grind !!


----------



## cc-rider

Miz Mary, I'm confused. 2 days ago you said "lost 4". Today you said "gained 3". LOL - I can't keep up! So, are you really at negative 1? (-4+3)??

I'll try and get caught up and post tomorrow.... let me know how you are doing if you haven't already posted this weekend. I didn't do well....so I'm not anxious to post mine. Sigh.


----------



## Miz Mary

Friday I weighed in at 160 , Today I am 163 ...... Im assuming water weight , since Friday was the last day I was on the cabbage soup diet ....... so YES , your correct -1 !
Sorry for the confusion !!!!!!! I'm POLISH ya know  ....


----------



## cc-rider

Wow...Hilltop, you are almost at your second goal! Congrats! You average about a pound a week consistently.... I want to do that!!! 
Farm Gal and Freight Train - way to go!!!!


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Miz Mary said:


> Friday I weighed in at 160 , Today I am 163 ...... Im assuming water weight , since Friday was the last day I was on the cabbage soup diet ....... so YES , your correct -1 !
> Sorry for the confusion !!!!!!! I'm POLISH ya know  ....


I'm Polish, too!!!

Good job!


----------



## ErinP

I stayed the same this week. (Last Thursday's weigh in, that is).


----------



## ErinP

double post


----------



## farmgal

Finally a break from chores to update. I lost 5 lbs this week. I have achieved my goal of 15lbs, 5 lbs left, maybe. I will just continue on my own. 

I did it by counting calories. My cousin hired some weight loss person to help her. This is how she lost over 80lbs in a short time. So she taught me what they taught her. If you want to know how to begin and want specifics, please feel free to pm me. 

Thank you to everyone for your encouragement. It means soo much more than you know. good luck and keep on losing!


----------



## cc-rider

Congrats Farmgal! 
Just because you hit your first goal, you don't need to "drop out" just because you only have another 5 to go....stay and play!!!

How many calories are you eating a day? 5 pounds in one week seems like a lot to lose....hopefully you can maintain it now. 

I'll admit I did better when I counted calories (it's amazing how many little things you eat that you don't think about!) but I could never do that for the rest of my life. I'm doing OK by just being aware of my portion sizes and making better, healthier choices.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Lost one more pound! That puts me at my 2nd goal, -30 pounds altogether. I feel great! (Actually it's more but that's what I've lost since this challenge started).


----------



## Nomad

I didn't weigh myself today. I feel like I gained again and I don't want to know for sure. Maybe tomorrow.

Nomad


----------



## farmgal

Hilltop,congrats! What a great goal you have met. It isnt easy to do what you are doing. keep at it. You have been a real inspiration for us. 

I am not giving up, just moving to gaining muscle now instead of losing weight per-say. 

I think 5 lb loss is what the scale shows this week. probably a hidden pound from last week. I did have a rare treat of a few very salty fries the Saturday before last weigh in...lol 

I also joined a gym 2 weeks ago. I am eating between 850-1100 calories a day. I can raise this soon. All good healthy calories. Salads, fish, lots of fresh raw veggies. I tally every bite, nibble and lick. It isnt easy, but it has payed off. Met a bunch of friends for the Bob Seger concert last night and they noticed...lol. I am able to read a menu now and pick a good meal. My stomach is full on tiny portions too. I hope to keep it that way. 

I have been using all the equipment at the gym. Toning up now. I can run 2 miles now at 6.3 mph. And still pushing that. I broke my neck, spine, femur and knee a few years back, the gym is working out great. I was always anti gym. Decided to stop being anti something I never tried. 

The gym has been much better than the physical therapy I received. They dont work full body, just the injured area's, which is soo dumb. makes no sense, but that's all the health insurance will cover. There are a few area's I take it easy, like my neck but I am working around them and lightly on those spots. I would really recommend anyone to join a gym. Dont be intimidated by that equipment. The staff is helpful and caring. I will never stop going now. You will meet a friend or two I guarantee it !

I sat on a machine after this 84 y/o lady, whom has a cane, I had to drop the weight down 25 lbs to do what she did...lol That tells me something.. 

I will come by and say hi...
Peace


----------



## Nomad

I lost 2/10 of a pound, but I'm going to say zero because I don't keep track of anything less than a 1/2 pound. I guess that's better than gaining.

Nomad


----------



## ErinP

I'm down 4!


----------



## Miz Mary

Down 1 !!! WOOP WOOP !!!! ( 159.8 )

farmgal, YOU ROCK !!!!:rock:

Hilltopdaisy ---- WAY TO GO !!! :banana02:

You guys are SUCH inspiration !!!! 

I am doin the 17 day diet ..... it's teaching me about healthy food choices ...making good habits .....


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Nomad said:


> I lost 2/10 of a pound, but I'm going to say zero because I don't keep track of anything less than a 1/2 pound. I guess that's better than gaining.
> 
> Nomad


You didn't stay the same and you didn't gain, so celibrate that .2 pounds lost!

I'm starting to think a more "intimate" challenge is in order....


----------



## Nomad

HilltopDaisy said:


> You didn't stay the same and you didn't gain, so celibrate that .2 pounds lost!
> 
> I'm starting to think a more "intimate" challenge is in order....


I know, but I don't want the chart to start showing tenths of a pound. I think half pound increments are small enough. What is this intimate challenge you speak of? You have piqued my curiosity.

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Nomad said:


> I know, but I don't want the chart to start showing tenths of a pound. I think half pound increments are small enough. What is this intimate challenge you speak of? You have piqued my curiosity.
> 
> Nomad


Nomad, did you read the new thread?


----------



## Nomad

HilltopDaisy said:


> Nomad, did you read the new thread?


Yes, it's not for me. I'm basically lazy and won't take the time to list everything.

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Nomad said:


> Yes, it's not for me. I'm basically lazy and won't take the time to list everything.
> 
> Nomad


OK, so don't post. Promise me you will read what I write? Pretty please??


----------



## Nomad

HilltopDaisy said:


> OK, so don't post. Promise me you will read what I write? Pretty please??


I always read posts. Were you batting your eyes? When you say "pretty please" it is mandatory. :happy:

Nomad


----------



## FreightTrain

down 3 more ! WHOO_P WHOOP!


----------



## Nomad

I lost 1 pound this week. I'm sure some of it was from yesterday when I was marching around in the rain at our battalion drills. Those kind of days remind me that I'm old. Of course one of our guys is in his 80's, so I can't complain too much.

Nomad


----------



## ceresone

Nomad, I'll be 74 in July-and doing fair at W.W. I like their new points system, it good to be able to eat so many things unlimited.
I only get to go weigh in once a month, but Thursdays the day!!


----------



## Nomad

ceresone said:


> Nomad, I'll be 74 in July-and doing fair at W.W. I like their new points system, it good to be able to eat so many things unlimited.
> I only get to go weigh in once a month, but Thursdays the day!!


I wouldn't be able to wait a month to get weighed. A week is bad enough. I bought a new scale in February and its only been used nine times.

Nomad


----------



## Miz Mary

Down 1 more !!! 158.8 ..........


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I'm down two pounds this week. Really cranking up the exercise and I can feel the fat going bye-bye!


----------



## cc-rider

Wow....everyone is doing great! I'm sorry it's been so long since I've been here (actually, I haven't even had time to read anything on HT for forever...miss you guys!).

I just don't have time any more to keep up with things. I'll pass along the excel file for the chart, and directions, to someone else if there is someone out there that would be willing to keep the chart updated???


----------



## Nomad

Perhaps this thread has run its course. We've lost many of the people who started and my enthusiasm has waned, so I wouldn't mind ending it. Any opinions from anyone on that?

Nomad


----------



## ceresone

Please, No--I check every day to see how everyone's doing. I know I dont post often.. but..
I figure this time in my life, I can wait to get weighed, since I didnt figure I'd lose most of it for a year. When I was younger, tho, I weighed almost every day.


----------



## Nomad

ceresone said:


> Please, No--I check every day to see how everyone's doing. I know I dont post often.. but..
> I figure this time in my life, I can wait to get weighed, since I didnt figure I'd lose most of it for a year. When I was younger, tho, I weighed almost every day.


The last chart had 20 names on it. How many have posted in the last month? We've been going for almost 5 months and I think it's hard for people to keep up the motivation that long. When we started I was determined to lose at least 2 pounds or more a week. Now I'm happy if I don't gain. But if it did nothing else, it has taught me to watch what I eat and to exercise. So even if I never reach my original goal...and I won't...I'll be eating healthier and be in better shape. The thread will go on. It's not like there will be a lock on it to prevent people from posting. But unless someone takes over the chart, there won't be one. Any volunteers?

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

The chart was great, but I was motivated more by the fact that my HT buddies were checking in. I was looking forward to seeing how "WE" were doing.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Nomad said:


> When we started I was determined to lose at least 2 pounds or more a week. Now I'm happy if I don't gain. But if it did nothing else, it has taught me to watch what I eat and to exercise. So even if I never reach my original goal...and I won't...
> 
> Nomad


Umm, maybe it's time to try something else. I understand that you have a lot of health issues, but please don't give up.


----------



## Nomad

HilltopDaisy said:


> Umm, maybe it's time to try something else. I understand that you have a lot of health issues, but please don't give up.


Chainsaw might remove a few pounds but I'm not quite ready for that, yet. 

Nomad


----------



## ceresone

Down another 5.6 pounds yesterday!! I lost 15# before starting W.W during January--now I've lost 15+ pounds since!!
Next month, I should be below 200. Long way from the 130's--but I'm on my way!!


----------



## HilltopDaisy

ceresone said:


> Down another 5.6 pounds yesterday!! I lost 15# before starting W.W during January--now I've lost 15+ pounds since!!
> Next month, I should be below 200. Long way from the 130's--but I'm on my way!!


Awesome! Way to go!!! 30 pounds makes a big difference, doesn't it?!


----------



## Miz Mary

ceresone said:


> Down another 5.6 pounds yesterday!! I lost 15# before starting W.W during January--now I've lost 15+ pounds since!!
> Next month, I should be below 200. Long way from the 130's--but I'm on my way!!


WAY TO GO !!!! You have such great determination !!! You inspire me to keep pluggin along !!!! :banana02:


----------



## Nomad

The yo-yo continues, I gained a half pound. It was the Trail Bologna and cheese From Holmes County that did me in.

Nomad


----------



## FreightTrain

+2 was a bad week with dyin eggs and Easter and my Grandson! GOD is good and Life is GRAND!


----------



## Nomad

I stayed the same this week. I was down over 2 pounds on Thursday because I had been sick, but I guess it all came back.

Nomad


----------



## Miz Mary

Im the same this week --- YAY , no gain !! I need to get back to the 17 day diet ... it was working for me , then I slacked off ( still making better food choices/portions ) , but not losing ...... we FINALLY have a sunny day today , been outside working .....tomorrow it's supposed to rain again ..... lovely PNW !!!!


----------



## FreightTrain

down 4 more


----------



## Nomad

I thought sure I had gained this week, but I actually lost 1/2 pound. Yay for me!

Nomad


----------



## Miz Mary

GREAT JOB NOMAD & FREIGHTTRAIN !!!! 

I am down 2 !! ( 156 )


----------



## Nomad

It looks like once the chart stopped, a lot of people did too. Oh well, it was nice motivation to see everyone's progress on the chart. Now I just post because I started the thread. 

Nomad


----------



## ceresone

I'm anxious to see what W.W scales say next week. I cheated, and got on mine this morning--just barely wavered at the 200 mark! I'm feeling like they do on "Biggest Loser" when they reach a milestone.


----------



## Miz Mary

AWESOME ceresone !!! Is such a good feeling , isnt it ?!? It's something to be proud of ourselves for ....sheesh, I get excited when I think about how I havent given up after 2 years trying to lose 25 lbs !!


----------



## ErinP

there's something magic about falling under the 200 mark, ceresone. lol afterall, once you do, you're in One-derland.  Congrats.

Me, I'm down a few more. I'm getting a bit confused as I was up for a while also. I've recently been diagnosed with Crohn's disease, so I was on steroids (gigantic gain), but am now almost off, so it fell off pretty quickly, too. Then I've had some honest losses in addition. For the weekly counts, I'm completely lost, but total, I'm down 22 pounds since January.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I thought Nomad quit, so I figured the thread was done. 

I lost 2 more pounds. I was sitting here just now, noticing that my ah, my boobs, I guess you'd say, stick out farther than my belly. I've broken into the 170's. I am very happy!


----------



## Miz Mary

Glad your still around Hilltopdaisy , your an amazing motivator !!! What have you been up to ?!?!


----------



## Nomad

I never quit. I will stay with this thread as long as there is anyone else posting.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

Gained one pound. Knew I would because of the stress of things going on here. Thought it would be more. Can't use the treadmill because of the water in the basement, but I'll get back on track soon.

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Miz Mary said:


> Glad your still around Hilltopdaisy , your an amazing motivator !!! What have you been up to ?!?!


Miz Mary, I been homesteadin'!

I have 3 incubators full of eggs; rototilled the big garden (twice) between rain showers; started hundreds of veggie seeds; pounded around 25 more T posts so I can close off another pasture; trying to sell a few Nigerian Dwarf goat kids; and working 55-60 hours a week at the hospital so I can pay for it all!! Can't wait til my mortgage is paid off!

Last week I gained .2 pounds. I'm really stuck, and although I am confidant that I did better this week, I called in sick today w/ a severe sore throat and cough, so I couldn't weigh myself.

I feel great! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## ceresone

Weight Watcher weigh-in yesterday-down 5 # my scales weighed 2 pounds less than that the day before, so I was disappointed--But-I'm losing a steady 1 # a week, and supposedly this is the way to keep it off. So--onward and downward.


----------



## Nomad

Gained 1 pound. At least I did some physical activity this week. Not very motivated, but I'll keep trying.

Nomad


----------



## ErinP

Nomad, I've watched you struggle for a while now...
Have you considered changing your approach a bit? 

Maybe low-carb? Or Paleo?
Seriously, the science is behind it. Grains particularly are _really_ hard on our systems. Sugar is a given.
Don't even go low-carb. Just try dumping all grains and excess sugars (and veggie starches like potatoes and corn) for a few weeks and see what happens. 
If you're _really_ interested, get your carbs down, too so you can see how easy it is to manage things when you're not riding blood sugar spikes and crashes all day.

I used to fight to lose weight (or keep it off!) when I did low-fat/high-carb too. It was hard to keep myself eating that way, and even when I was faithfully doing so, it was hard to get the weight to keep coming off.
But once I truly bought into low-carb (and now Paleo) it started falling off. Literally. Without having to keep up a crazy workout schedule, too.

To keep it off, though, you have to truly internalize that grains are not good for the human system. And some people simply can not jump that mental hurdle. Afterall, if the government tells me it's OK, it _must_ be, right??


----------



## Miz Mary

POO ! Im up 3 lbs ( 157 ) ....... I know why too .... freakin SODA .blech ! Havent drank the stuff in 8 months , had one ...then another ...I think I mentally replaced the alcohol with soda ....that and I have been eating alot of carbs - bread /potatoes this week .....
Tomorrow is a new day !! I'm going back to the 17 Day diet way of eating - felt better and the weight was coming off ....
..... Nomad, try not to think about it , just DO it !! Kinda like brushing your teeth .... not being motivated is hard , but "this too shall pass " !!! You will get motivated again !!
....ceresone ....that is poopy the scales didnt match - BUT maybe the scales werent in sync !! Just KNOW you are doing it !! You are making changes !!! 
...Erin , you have something there ...everyone's body is chemically different and we have to find the right combo that works for us, scientifically !!! 
....Hilltop-- your BUSY !!! I hope your feeling better !!! I wish I could see your farm !! I hatched 2 baby chicks this week, have 3 more with another broody should hatch tomorrow !! Built another chicken house .....

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS !!!


----------



## Nomad

Twenty pounds was no big deal. They seemed to go away easily, but then I got stuck and now it looks like I'm going the wrong way. I guess I do need to change what I eat, because I don't eat a lot of food. I'll have to look into what else I can eat. What would I eat without carbs? 

Nomad

I just ordered some books on the Paleo thing from the library system. As soon as they show up at the local library I'm going to look them over. One book is all about the diet and the other is recipes, so I should learn all I need to know. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ErinP

> What would I eat without carbs?


Everything else! lol (You're not cutting out carbs entirely. Just the low-nutritional ones you find in things like grains)

It takes adjustment, I'll agree. If you're serious about trying it, you'll want some more good cookbooks (I like anything Dana Carpender puts out). 
BTW, Paleo is not necessarily low-carb unless you deliberately keep your carb levels low. You can get a LOT of carbs in from fruits and veggies.
Otherwise, the primary difference between Paleo and low-carb is the use of dairy. Paleo doesn't use dairy, low-carb does.

Also, here's an excellent blog for Paleo recipes: http://everydaypaleo.com/ (touch the "Food" tab at the top and there's a pulldown for different categories)


----------



## Miz Mary

Down to 153 !!!! Thats 4 lbs this week !!! WOOP WOOP !! I REALLY stuck it with workouts and specific eating ..... I am so thrilled !!!


----------



## Nomad

Good job. I'm not getting on a scale again until I find a new way to lose. I have a couple of books that finally arrived from the library, so maybe I'll be able to get back on track again. I've been thinking about changing to being a vegetarian. Meat has lost it's appeal for me, so maybe now is the time.

Nomad


----------



## Miz Mary

I am doing the 17 day diet .... fish /chicken/eggs .veggies ... fruit ( 2 sevings only before 2pm ) ....probiotic yogurt ....not hungary either !! oh, and NO sugar/bread/rice at first .....


----------



## FreightTrain

lost 8 pounds over the last few weeks. i'm gettn there.. i want to loose around 30 more before our wedding


----------



## SageLady

Well, I completely stopped losing weight a few weeks back, so I plan to now eliminate sugar/sweets totally from my diet which will be really hard for me. I lost 20 pounds effortlessly in a couple months when I did this a few years back. Felt better too. Hope it works for me again this time...


----------



## Miz Mary

FreightTrain - your gonna make it !!! Congrats on the wedding BTW !!!

sageLady- Its hard at first to cut it all out .....but after awhile , its easier....and when I tasted sweets after not having them - YUK !!! They were TOO sweet for me ! Tasted very artificial .....


----------



## Nomad

ErinP said:


> Nomad, I've watched you struggle for a while now...
> Have you considered changing your approach a bit?
> 
> Maybe low-carb? Or Paleo?
> Seriously, the science is behind it. Grains particularly are _really_ hard on our systems. Sugar is a given.
> Don't even go low-carb. Just try dumping all grains and excess sugars (and veggie starches like potatoes and corn) for a few weeks and see what happens.
> If you're _really_ interested, get your carbs down, too so you can see how easy it is to manage things when you're not riding blood sugar spikes and crashes all day.
> 
> I used to fight to lose weight (or keep it off!) when I did low-fat/high-carb too. It was hard to keep myself eating that way, and even when I was faithfully doing so, it was hard to get the weight to keep coming off.
> But once I truly bought into low-carb (and now Paleo) it started falling off. Literally. Without having to keep up a crazy workout schedule, too.
> 
> To keep it off, though, you have to truly internalize that grains are not good for the human system. And some people simply can not jump that mental hurdle. Afterall, if the government tells me it's OK, it _must_ be, right??


I am reading the book on the Paleo Diet. I am pretty excited about it. I suppose I shouldn't be eating JuJubes and pretzels while I'm reading it, but I'm strange that way. I also checked out a book on recipes. I'll read the first book in a couple of days and then check into the recipes. I'm hoping to begin next week. I can see why I've had so much trouble with my weight now. That will change very soon. Thanks for the heads up on the diet.

Nomad


----------



## Miz Mary

Im down to 151 !! ( 2 down ! ) Since I have been working out as well , I see MUSCLES !! SO cool !!! My arms especially .... oh, and Im addicted to suger free/fat free pudding w/ Acidopholis milk !!! I also learned I LOVE kefir !!! 

Nomad, Im so happy to see you getting motivated !! JUJUBEES ?!?! Your a riot !! ( my weakness is jelly belly jellybeans


----------



## ErinP

Nomad said:


> I am reading the book on the Paleo Diet. I am pretty excited about it. I suppose I shouldn't be eating JuJubes and pretzels while I'm reading it, but I'm strange that way.


I think that's probably more normal than strange, personally. 
I have this tendency to see an area where I desperately need change and have this mental argument with myself why I'm actually okay the way I am. "Moderation!" as an example. Of course when I finally get around to asking the question, "And how's that been working out for you??" my argument kind of fizzles. lol 
"Well...." 
That's just me, but I tend to think most people are at least a little bit rebellious when asked to shift a paradigm. 



> I also checked out a book on recipes. I'll read the first book in a couple of days and then check into the recipes. I'm hoping to begin next week. I can see why I've had so much trouble with my weight now. That will change very soon. Thanks for the heads up on the diet.
> 
> Nomad


Which one are you reading, Nomad? 
Cordain's? DeVany's? Wolf's? Mark Whats-his-name the "Primal" guy...
There are several. They're each excellent, but Robb Wolf (Paleo Solution) is my favorite.
Good luck. 

If nothing else, give it a try for at least three weeks and I bet you'll be very pleasantly surprised. It's hard at first. Change always is. But the results are clear.


----------



## Nomad

ErinP said:


> I think that's probably more normal than strange, personally.
> I have this tendency to see an area where I desperately need change and have this mental argument with myself why I'm actually okay the way I am. "Moderation!" as an example. Of course when I finally get around to asking the question, "And how's that been working out for you??" my argument kind of fizzles. lol
> "Well...."
> That's just me, but I tend to think most people are at least a little bit rebellious when asked to shift a paradigm.
> 
> 
> Which one are you reading, Nomad?
> Cordain's? DeVany's? Wolf's? Mark Whats-his-name the "Primal" guy...
> There are several. They're each excellent, but Robb Wolf (Paleo Solution) is my favorite.
> Good luck.
> 
> If nothing else, give it a try for at least three weeks and I bet you'll be very pleasantly surprised. It's hard at first. Change always is. But the results are clear.


Both books are by Cordain. The wife keeps complaining about pains and lack of energy and I tell her that it can all be fixed with this diet, but she won't listen. She likes food and wants to eat everything that isn't good for her. So I'll do it alone. Hopefully by the time the move arrives I will feel much better and be able to do a lot.

And yes JuJubes. This is the 50th year I've been eating them. I bought my first box for a nickle in a drugstore on the corner of Oklahoma Avenue and Clement Avenue in Milwaukee when I was 13 and haven't looked back.

Nomad


----------



## FreightTrain

Thanks MiZ Mary! 

only down 1 more


----------



## Nomad

I started my new diet today. I haven't weighed myself for three weeks, because I had stopped walking on the treadmill due to the wet basement. I was also eating more snacks, so I thought for sure I had gained and didn't want to see. I weighed myself today so I'd know a starting weight for the new diet, and it turns out I have lost 4 1/2 pounds in the last three weeks without realizing it. That was a very nice surprise. Now let's see how well I do as a caveman.

Nomad


----------



## FreightTrain

gained 1.. really worked my butt off too.. must be a muscle gain lol


----------

